# Exotic-Pets.co.uk - Feedback Please



## philbaker76

Hi guys,

My name is Phil, I'm Karen (Exotic-Pets.co.uk) older brother. A friend and I are the web design/developers for the site.

I've noticed that Exotic-Pets.co.uk doesn't have a very good reputation on the forum. I'd like to hear about some of your *personal experiences*.

If there has been a problem; I'd like to know exactly what happened and the *order number* so I can look into it. Even if you don't want to post, please PM me.

If you've had a good experience; I'd like to hear about that too ;-)

I know everyone on the forum is _passionate about exotics_ - but would like to keep this a civil and frank discussion, with respect to the forum and forum rules.

Fire away 

Cheers, Phil


----------



## weelad

i got two baby checkered garters from "you?"/them they came fine delivery takes abit too long but it did state how long it would take everything was good with me ..and their both evil lil s***s lol and really fast :2thumb:


----------



## SiUK

I looked at the site before and saw alot of what was on there is out of stock, and you can put in an email address, to get an email when its back in stock, this was a couple of years ago and didnt get an email, so I can gather they never came back in stock but this was a common species of mantis.


----------



## philbaker76

Thanks Weelad - hope they're not too Evil ...turn-around time has been an issue that we are aware of! ...again - thanks for the comment, glad the first one was a good one


----------



## sparkle

many of us have waited 2 to 3 months for our money back..

nice little earner for interest in the bank for whoever has the cash for that amount of time...

I agree with the other poster... advertise what IS available and stop letting people buy whats not then have shocking aftersales..

How would you feel if you ordered a holiday got to the airport and were told there were no seats.. but they would be some soon.. and there had been some in the past

its a dreadful way to conduct business...


If i were to give you advice..

id have a meeting with karen explain the way she does business regarding sales etc is awful and after sales even worse..

Change the website to reflect genuine availability .. make sure the animal care is paramount..

be 100% that everything were feeding back is discussed at a meeeting..

we are potential customers...

we know what we need and respect in a reptile sales site..

and at the moment exotic pets is not it unfortunately


----------



## philbaker76

SiUK said:


> I looked at the site before and saw alot of what was on there is out of stock, and you can put in an email address, to get an email when its back in stock, this was a couple of years ago and didnt get an email, so I can gather they never came back in stock but this was a common species of mantis.


Yeah, it was code error SiUK - my fault actually; we've changed it slightly now so you can manage a list of notifications in My Account. 

The old system - should have sent one email to everyone then cleared the list - the new system keeps you on the list until you remove yourself.


----------



## tombraider

Only used once. Received a dwarf bullfrog which arrived in less than a week. frog arrived all healthy and happy enough..... only problem was i ordered the giant bull frog not the dwarf one, luckily it was love at first sight :lol2:


----------



## philbaker76

sparkle said:


> many of us have waited 2 to 3 months for our money back..


Yeah, I've read that on another post - would like to find out why, I can't see any reason for it? As you can appreciate the circumstances for each order is differnent - this is why I could do with order details so I can look in to it.



sparkle said:


> I agree with the other poster... advertise what IS available and stop letting people buy whats not then have shocking aftersales..


Thanks, I'll take that on board and discuss with Karen when I see her.



sparkle said:


> If i were to give you advice..
> 
> id have a meeting with karen explain the way she does business regarding sales etc is awful and after sales even worse..
> 
> Change the website to reflect genuine availability .. make sure the animal care is paramount..
> 
> be 100% that everything were feeding back is discussed at a meeeting..
> 
> we are potential customers...
> 
> we know what we need and respect in a reptile sales site..
> 
> and at the moment exotic pets is not it unfortunately


Thank you :blush:


----------



## philbaker76

tombraider said:


> Only used once. Received a dwarf bullfrog which arrived in less than a week. frog arrived all healthy and happy enough..... only problem was i ordered the giant bull frog not the dwarf one, luckily it was love at first sight :lol2:


Thanks, did you let Karen know it was the wrong frog? Hope he/she is doing well.


----------



## SiUK

this is what I put in the other thread.



> thats one of the main things thats off putting when you first come across the site IMO I think it would work better if you had a list of whats available then and there, because I clicked through for ages seeing things I liked the look of but none was in stock and its a bit frustrating trying to see what is in stock and whats not.


I think its a good thing what your doing here mate, because people are quick to criticise not just your site but all the time for various things, and now they actually have a chance to voice concerns to someone thats prepared to listen with the potential to change things.


----------



## philbaker76

SiUK said:


> this is what I put in the other thread.
> 
> I think its a good thing what your doing here mate, because people are quick to criticise not just your site but all the time for various things, and now they actually have a chance to voice concerns to someone thats prepared to listen with the potential to change things.


Thanks SiUK - I can see me being a main-stay on the forum, you guys seem like a friendly bunch (I did expect an ear bashing from reading some of the posts).

Already getting some good feedback - there is a link for everything available to order - but this is everything available, not just on site.
Exotic pets - Reptiles, Amphibians and Inverts in stock at Exotic-Pets.co.uk

I'll look at making this clearer.


----------



## Mason

~It is genuinely good to see someone asking for (and hopefully acting on) contructive feedback.

I've no axe to grind with Karen (other than she once tried to charge me full price for rats when she was working @ wendy's place  ) and i'm just round the corner.

If you genuinely want an actual person (as in face to face) to talk to about things and throw ideas around then drop me a PM and we'll sit and have a beer somewhere and a chat.

I'm sure we can come up with some common complaints and some ideas on how to tackle them.


----------



## philbaker76

Mason said:


> If you genuinely want an actual person (as in face to face) to talk to about things and throw ideas around then drop me a PM and we'll sit and have a beer somewhere and a chat.


PM on it's way...


----------



## Reptilover

Heared some bad things about it but i always use there website to look at some reptile i could possibily purchase from other places in the future :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ally

My only experience with this site is through a customer at the shop where I work. He bought a water dragon, it arrived in the stated time scale and was the stated size, however it was not in good health. (I saw it that day after delivery)
It cost him £50 in vets bills and 3 months of care to get it back to a decent health. I personally wouldn't have sent that Dragon out to someone (there were longer-term problems, not something just from transport).
I know WC adults often come in a bit ratty, but a longer Q period and sending out better animals will help reputation immensley.

I have however, never used the site personally.
(other than the endless thinking 'ooh, I like those' clicking and finding it out of stock)


----------



## philbaker76

Chiltern Reptiles said:


> My only experience with this site is through a customer at the shop where I work. He bought a water dragon, it arrived in the stated time scale and was the stated size, however it was not in good health...


Thanks, I really want to find out what Karen did about these orders - that's why I want the order numbers.

From that I can find out where the pet was from, and what action Karen took.


----------



## spider_duck

Posted this in the other thread, pasting it into here:

You say that you keep the pages up for the info...then how come half of the pages have no info at all?

Besides which what's to stop you creating a seperate area solely for caresheets? It would help clean up the site and make it a hell of a lot more appealing to your potential customers, at the moment its a shambles.


----------



## _jake_

I told him to make this thread:no1:


----------



## adamntitch

hi why do there not take paypal now


----------



## Fangio

pm'd you


----------



## philbaker76

spider_duck said:


> You say that you keep the pages up for the info...then how come half of the pages have no info at all?


I know, bit of a issue I have with the site too. Basically, the original aim of the site was to give some basic info with each pet. Nothing too in-depth - just some general care information.

That's still the plan. ...technically it might be easier to create a list of what's for sale. Thanks for the input.


----------



## philbaker76

adamntitch said:


> hi why do there not take paypal now


Couple of reasons, some people have a problem with PayPal - the other reason is the PayPal fees are too high.


----------



## Berber King

I think you deserve respect for coming on here and making this thread,takes some guts after no doubt reading all the complaints.


----------



## adamntitch

philbaker76 said:


> Couple of reasons, some people have a problem with PayPal - the other reason is the PayPal fees are too high.


 
ok thanks looks like al not be able to buy anything from that site again


----------



## philbaker76

Berber King said:


> I think you deserve respect for coming on here and making this thread,takes some guts after no doubt reading all the complaints.


Thanks :blush: ...tbh I'm as shocked about some of the posts as you guys are. I'd really like the members who've had problems to post the *order number* (or PM me with it or their name) so I can look in to it.


----------



## philbaker76

adamntitch said:


> ok thanks looks like al not be able to buy anything from that site again


Exotic-Pets.co.uk still has a PayPal account - give Karen a call or drop her an e-mail, she might be able to sort something out for you.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## adamntitch

thanks i emailed karen from the site and have had an email bk even at this time of night and being very helpfull so things are looking up for exotic-pets.co.uk and yes you can still use paypal altho 5% for the charge is added on but you cant realy moan about that thanks again phil


----------



## Lucifus

The only things i have to complain about is the prices on some of the animals especially spiders. £40 for a juvenile to sub adult H.Lividum is quite overpriced. Slings go for £5 and adults for £30/35. Also never heard of an aggressive M.robustum though i do suppose its a possibility but on the other hand you do get aggressive Chilies.

Were some more overpriced things in the past but i see that a lot has dropped in price so thats good. Also ive e-mailed before and never got a reply.

Lastly ive been put off in the past by a lot of people's experiences of receiving dead, wrong, ill animals with others waiting up to 3 months to actually get the animal despite being "on site".


----------



## SiUK

id say £35 is steep for an adult lividum, not for pet shop prices but online sellers.


----------



## philbaker76

Lucifus said:


> The only things i have to complain about is the prices on some of the animals especially spiders. £40 for a juvenile to sub adult H.Lividum is quite overpriced. Slings go for £5 and adults for £30/35. Also never heard of an aggressive M.robustum though i do suppose its a possibility but on the other hand you do get aggressive Chilies.
> 
> Were some more overpriced things in the past but i see that a lot has dropped in price so thats good.


Hi Lucifus, the prices are reflected on what we get them in for - as we get better deals from our suppliers - so do you (that's why the change).



Lucifus said:


> Also ive e-mailed before and never got a reply.


E-mail can be a bit tricky, we've had issues with e-mail in the past - sure most people know that they can "go missing" or blocked by spam filters etc; all received e-mail are answered.

Unless it's for Viagra or Penis Enlargement. :2thumb:



Lucifus said:


> Lastly ive been put off in the past by a lot of people's experiences of receiving dead, wrong, ill animals with others waiting up to 3 months to actually get the animal despite being "on site".


Yeah, these are news to me too - and I'm a firm believer that there isn't smoke without fire - so if I can get an *order number* or a name of the customer. I'll look in to it. We have records of EVERY sale since the site launched in September 2005.

And "if" there has been a genuine problem, I'm sure you guys will agree that it's only fair we can put our side of the story over - before being judged.

I can't do anything about hear-say - but I can with an order number.

So, please - if anyone has had a genuine problem with live stock, that they feel wasn't resolved. *Post your order number*. 

I won't make your personal details public - just want to discuss the order in question.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Dan Bristow

i have had 2 orders/deliverys from exotic-pets. both were excellent to be honest!they did take a bit of time to be delivered but on my order i stated to call me before they were sent and as requested i got a call both times. one order contained a albino horned frog,an ornate horned frog and royal python. all three ate that night and were in great condition. the second order contained a fantasy horned frog and an ornate horned frog and again both ate that night. delivery packaging was excellent and animals not warm but not cold so perfect temp for travelling. i would use them again,in fact i think i may need another fantasy frog soon!!!


----------



## philbaker76

Thanks for the feedback Dan!


----------



## karma

I have never used the site but i have heard alot of bad stories,According to the link you posted there is something i am interested in so i think i may just be placing a small order for now and see how things go before maybe taking a bigger plunge.

(he says while going to the site for a better look)


----------



## philbaker76

karma said:


> I have never used the site but i have heard alot of bad stories,According to the link you posted there is something i am interested in so i think i may just be placing a small order for now and see how things go before maybe taking a bigger plunge.
> 
> (he says while going to the site for a better look)


Thanks Karma - hope you get what you're looking for and if you do order, please post some feedback for the RFUK members.

I think that's the problem - a lot of people have _heard bad things_. ...but I've heard of the tooth fairy, not met her yet though :whistling2:

Just want to point out - if anyone posts their order number - it can only be traced to you by Karen or myself. Your personal details are secure and will be kept private.


----------



## stuartdouglas

I ordered some FBT's off your site, and was given the choice of male or female. I ordered a selection of each for breeding, yet when they arrived they were juveniles, labelled up as "possibly male" and "possibly female". Every single one turned out to be male. However, I did order a Rhacophorus (as they were then) denysii and that turned up qiuckly and in good health. I would suggest that unless you can guarantee the sex of an animal then don't advertised them as sexed


----------



## philbaker76

stuartdouglas said:


> I ordered some FBT's off your site, and was given the choice of male or female. I ordered a selection of each for breeding, yet when they arrived they were juveniles, labelled up as "possibly male" and "possibly female". Every single one turned out to be male. However, I did order a Rhacophorus (as they were then) denysii and that turned up qiuckly and in good health. I would suggest that unless you can guarantee the sex of an animal then don't advertised them as sexed


Thanks for the feedback. We only advertised what we've been offered.

I'm sure Karen would be happy to sort something out with you if you wanted a female.


----------



## Mujician

Having looked at the site - I often get disheartened by the fact a lot of animals i would potentially buy are out of stock. I think the lay-out of the site is a bit over complicated. Wharf-reptiles site is nivceand basic - name (and age) of animal next to price. As an online retailer, i understand you have to be slightly different to make sales, but a bit of a simpler layout and also please don't advertise things not available. Also, if you have the animals in stock it would be easy to take a photo too - there have been many animals that have grabbed my attention, but I want to see a picture of it too. Maybe have a section for ordering animals, or animals that will be available soon. And, again, I have been put off even looking at the site due to recent reports of animals arriving to the purchaser in ill-health. Ben


----------



## philbaker76

Mujician said:


> Having looked at the site - I often get disheartened by the fact a lot of animals i would potentially buy are out of stock. I think the lay-out of the site is a bit over complicated. Wharf-reptiles site is nivceand basic - name (and age) of animal next to price. As an online retailer, i understand you have to be slightly different to make sales, but a bit of a simpler layout and also please don't advertise things not available. Also, if you have the animals in stock it would be easy to take a photo too - there have been many animals that have grabbed my attention, but I want to see a picture of it too. Maybe have a section for ordering animals, or animals that will be available soon. And, again, I have been put off even looking at the site due to recent reports of animals arriving to the purchaser in ill-health. Ben


Thanks Ben. We're looking at the out of stock thing as we speak (thanks to the RFUK feedback).

Yeah, Karen has been a bit slack with the photo taking ...content and imagery has been an issue of mine from day one. It's a small busy little business, but growing really fast - things like photos come last (to my personal annoyance).

There is a pre-orders page.
Amphibian, Reptile and Invert Pre-Orders

It's new for 2008 and some pre-order have been delayed (out of our control). 

If you know someone who has had something from us - in ill-health, and it wasn't dealt with. Ask them for the *order number* mate.

I've only had one PM so far, but it's not a complaint. Again. Thanks for posting. Cheers, Phil


----------



## cervantes

I think the site is too big and you try to do too much. If it's a small business then personality and intimacy are very important. 

Know your stock and know your customer. 

I've considered ordering from the site in the past, and signed up as a member for the discount, but too much out of stock, unfinished care sheets, and WC animals put me off. 

Karen runs an online shop, so she needs good contacts and breeders to work with. 

If you want to know how to do it well go to Triple 8 Reptiles Online Shop

Never heard a bad word about it.


----------



## matty

Tbh, I think this thread proves that there's hardly any animals that arrive in bad condition for exotic-pets. Yeh, okay, maybe they have sent out an animal that's died in transit, or shortly after arrival a few times, but when dealing with animals that's bound to happen from time to time, especially if the business is quite large, or busy.

I just personally think that the fact that there's hardly any people posting in this thread with their own personal bad experiences of the shop, it's mainly "well I read.." or "apparently.." proves that it's not so bad afterall.

I dunno what I'm trying to say tbh lol, so I shall stop rambling now. 

But yeh, seems as though you've got a good business going Phil mate; keep up the good work.

Also I think you do deserve a lot of respect for coming on here with so many people flaming you & jumping on the band wagon, it's pretty admirable that you're trying to improve your business & website. 

So yeh, thanks, because at the end of the day it's us (the customers) it's benefitting essentially by you improving your business.


----------



## philbaker76

cervantes said:


> I think the site is too big and you try to do too much. If it's a small business then personality and intimacy are very important.
> 
> Know your stock and know your customer.


Thanks for the comments Cervantes - how the site looks is mainly down to me (I'm a designer/developer). It is a small business (in my eyes); but that's my definition of small. 

Sends out hundreds of orders per month. A lot of customer buy monthly, and I'd say (not being an expert myself) that Karen has a good understanding of the stock. ...won't go into it now, but will puts some of Karen's history in the about us pages.

So hopefully, that will help.[/quote]



cervantes said:


> I've considered ordering from the site in the past, and signed up as a member for the discount, but too much out of stock, unfinished care sheets, and WC animals put me off.
> 
> Karen runs an online shop, so she needs good contacts and breeders to work with.
> 
> If you want to know how to do it well go to Triple 8 Reptiles Online Shop
> 
> Never heard a bad word about it.


We're working on the stock thing as we speak. Unfinished care sheets is something I've been shouting about for years - hopefully, your feedback will spur Karen on to get some finished.

WC/CF is something Karen is passionate about too... (something I wrote in an earlier post)



philbaker76 said:


> I know some people have an issue with WC stock - it's not ideal, but I'm sure you and most of the forum members are aware of how the exotic pet industry works.
> 
> Fact is, most of the pets in pet stores are WC/CF - someone in the industry once told me, "if they don't state it's CB - then it's probably WC".
> 
> Karen is passionate about this, and that's why it's clear on the site. In fact Karen is currently writing something on WC/CF/CB to make it clearer to customers what it means.


Again, thanks for you comments. Phil


----------



## philbaker76

matty said:


> Tbh, I think this thread proves that there's hardly any animals that arrive in bad condition for exotic-pets. Yeh, okay, maybe they have sent out an animal that's died in transit, or shortly after arrival a few times, but when dealing with animals that's bound to happen from time to time, especially if the business is quite large, or busy.
> 
> I just personally think that the fact that there's hardly any people posting in this thread with their own personal bad experiences of the shop, it's mainly "well I read.." or "apparently.." proves that it's not so bad afterall.


Thanks Matty, but I'd say it's too soon to say it _proves anything_ - give RFUK members with any problems time to read the post and air their views (if any). 



matty said:


> But yeh, seems as though you've got a good business going Phil mate; keep up the good work.
> 
> Also I think you do deserve a lot of respect for coming on here with so many people flaming you & jumping on the band wagon, it's pretty admirable that you're trying to improve your business & website.
> 
> So yeh, thanks, because at the end of the day it's us (the customers) it's benefitting essentially by you improving your business.


Thanks mate. :2thumb:

_...just wanted to add- from early post:_


cervantes said:


> Karen runs an online shop, so she needs good contacts and breeders to work with.


Karen has a *LARGE* support network of contacts and breeders through-out the UK. She wouldn't be able to run the business without them. Cheers, Phil


----------



## SiUK

I agree seems the majority of experiences are positive, I think one of the main off putting things is that the site is hectic but thats easily sorted 

Also 1 bad review sticks in peoples minds as much as 10 good ones, however I dont think that any animal that arrives in poor condition or dead is acceptable, so thats something that could do with being looked at


----------



## philbaker76

SiUK said:


> I agree seems the majority of experiences are positive, I think one of the main off putting things is that the site is hectic but thats easily sorted


We've just changed the list of pets - it shows which pets are in and out of stock. Because some of you felt that the wording stock was misleading (as it could be our supplier's stock), we've changed it to *Available to Order* and *Currently Unavailable*.

Would like to say a BIG thank you to the RFUK members who have taken the time to post feedback. I think your input has already bettered that site. :notworthy:



SiUK said:


> Also 1 bad review sticks in peoples minds as much as 10 good ones, however I dont think that any animal that arrives in poor condition or dead is acceptable, so thats something that could do with being looked at


Me too. DOA does happen (_although not often - from our records_). And I can totally understand RFUK members being upset if it does happen.

Karen does her very best to make sure the pets are comfortable in transit. I think she's only ever had praise with regards her packaging.

There is no excuse for an animal in poor condition to be sent out. ...and if anyone has had a poor condition pet from Exotic-Pets.co.uk and the problem wasn't dealt with accordingly - send me your order number please.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Schip

Karen came recommended to me via a friend in Nottingham called Chris who has supplied her with some snakes I believe in the past so I do know a little of Karens experience.

I ordered some Ornate Curly tails from her probably 2 yrs ago now, had no problems and a great chat with her when she arrived with the lizards, left some poor bloke outside in the car mind whilst we girls chatted:whistling2:. 

Indeed they were in great condition, a trio as ordered stunning male and 2 younger females, who went on to lay for me a yr later. Wouldn't have a problem using her again if she had what was on my wish list in stock lol.


----------



## philbaker76

Schip said:


> Karen came recommended to me via a friend in Nottingham called Chris...


If it's the same Chris I'm thinking of - he's a top bloke! ...thanks for the post Schip.


----------



## James_T

I ordered a Northern Diamondback Terrapin from the site. I didn't recieve any confirmation of the order, or information regarding delivery date etc, so I was left wondering what was going on. About two weeks later I recieved an e-mail telling me the order would be dispatched the following day. The day after that I recieved the terrapin, I must say I was impressed with the packaging, a few hours later the animal was swimming about, basking and eating fine. If I saw something I wanted at a decent price, I was certainly consider using exotic-pets again.

One thing that did make me laugh though: 
*African Side Neck Turtle*

_Pelusios gabonensis_
African Side Neck Turtles are found in rivers, lakes and slow-moving streams in South America.


----------



## philbaker76

James_T said:


> I ordered a Northern Diamondback Terrapin from the site. I didn't recieve any confirmation of the order, or information regarding delivery date etc.


The site _should _automatically send an order confrimation - we're looking at adding an "expected delivery" date for the orders.



James_T said:


> One thing that did make me laugh though:
> *African Side Neck Turtle*
> 
> _Pelusios gabonensis_
> African Side Neck Turtles are found in rivers, lakes and slow-moving streams in South America.


LOL! classic Karen - maybe they were on holiday. :2thumb:


----------



## gregmonsta

Here's an order that went awry for me ... 12281 - after several unanswered enquiries I threatened legal action prior to finally getting a response/feedback.

Although the order before hand went very smoothly. Purchased a snake (checkered garter £16.95) and was very happy with the service even though the earthworms that arrived with the snake were the wrong type and toxic to most reptiles (possibly compost reared and full of toxins as a result)
I was considering buying a second until I saw the price for the new batch £61.31, which is utterly ridiculous for an '08 checkered garter even by shop standards - albinos I would accept at that price but not normals.


----------



## weelad

gregmonsta said:


> Here's an order that went awry for me ... 12281 - after several unanswered enquiries I threatened legal action prior to finally getting a response/feedback.
> 
> Although the order before hand went very smoothly. Purchased a snake (checkered garter £16.95) and was very happy with the service.
> I was considering buying a second until I saw the price for the new batch £61.31, which is utterly ridiculous for an '08 checkered garter even by shop standards.


 think i have 2 snake's from the same "litter" as yours :2thumb: is youras fiesty like my two? lol


----------



## gregmonsta

weelad said:


> think i have 2 snake's from the same "litter" as yours :2thumb: is youras fiesty like my two? lol


Unfortunately the little bugger escaped and has been AWOL since the end of January :censor:. Beautiful little snake though. Really inquisitive and adventurous ... maybe too adventurous lol.


----------



## Schip

Chris with a ponytail and rainbows boa's lol yep would think so really nice chap wants some hognose from me when they're sorted after their move. Ohh don't tell karen mind lmao.


----------



## weelad

gregmonsta said:


> Unfortunately the little bugger escaped and has been AWOL since the end of January :censor:. Beautiful little snake though. Really inquisitive and adventurous ... maybe too adventurous lol.


lol good luck finding it , one of min e hates me and chase's me lol , one of mine got out when i was cleaning out but managed to catch it


----------



## jpc

if you have the balls to open yourselfs up like this it would be rude if i didnt place an order with you,i run a small oneman band company and know first hand how hard it can be to get evrything right 100% of the time.

we all make mistakes,looks to me as you are learning from them.

good luck sorting you issues out and ill be ordering soon

jp


----------



## gregmonsta

weelad said:


> lol good luck finding it , one of min e hates me and chase's me lol , one of mine got out when i was cleaning out but managed to catch it


Hope for the wee man is slight (think the cat may have had an expensive supper) but I still find myself thinking we might encounter him at some point ... fingers crossed.


----------



## Oliver Dodds

stuartdouglas said:


> I ordered some FBT's off your site, and was given the choice of male or female. I ordered a selection of each for breeding, yet when they arrived they were juveniles, labelled up as "possibly male" and "possibly female". Every single one turned out to be male. However, I did order a Rhacophorus (as they were then) denysii and that turned up qiuckly and in good health. I would suggest that unless you can guarantee the sex of an animal then don't advertised them as sexed


 I ordered the same toads a while back, ordered 4 females and a male, had a note when the order arrived stating 'sex cannot be guaranteed' with no suggestion of which was which.
They were well packed however. I have made i think 3-4 orders from the site, and apart from the sex mishap with the FBT everything else was healthy and well packed, albeit slightly late.
If the site gets back on track i will definatly continue to use it.


----------



## shaolinmaster

Firstly, I would just like to say that you are conducting yourself in the most professional manner with regards to this Phil. The site layout and content I find to be generally very good. Altough as stated before rather than just having it there for info on out of stock items. A seperate care sheet section could be made? Also maybe a navigation as stated before to show you everything that is currently in stock or available to order (With an Estimated Time Of Arrival).

I hope you get things sorted and by the sounds of it you are going the right way around doing this. 

Keep Us Posted

: victory:


----------



## philbaker76

gregmonsta said:


> Here's an order that went awry for me ... 12281 - after several unanswered enquiries I threatened legal action prior to finally getting a response/feedback.


Yeah, we know about this one mate - ordered on the 24th December - a Thermostat. 

I've asked Karen - what happened with your order was, the Thermostat ordered in - but then the paper work for dispatch misplaced (not put in the right tray). Our mistake sorry. :blush:

Appologies for the un-answered e-mail, it must have been before the contact form was split up (order, sales and general enquiries) or not sent as an order enquiry. ...since the contact page has been split up, all order enquiries are answered ASAP (usually within 24hrs during the week).

We do sometimes get the odd order enquiry sent as a general enquiry, the only way we've thought of getting around this - is building a _support ticket type system_, so both we and you (the customer) have a writen record in My Account and we don't have to rely on e-mail.



gregmonsta said:


> Although the order before hand went very smoothly. Purchased a snake (checkered garter £16.95) and was very happy with the service even though the earthworms that arrived with the snake were the wrong type and toxic to most reptiles (possibly compost reared and full of toxins as a result)


Glad the snake is OK, sorry about the worms - they we're from one of our live food suppliers. I'll ask Karen to chase them for the latin name for the site.



gregmonsta said:


> I was considering buying a second until I saw the price for the new batch £61.31, which is utterly ridiculous for an '08 checkered garter even by shop standards - albinos I would accept at that price but not normals.


Thanks for the feedback - seems that those garters are Albino (that's why they're a little more expensive) - this has now been altered on the site :2thumb:


----------



## philbaker76

jpc said:


> if you have the balls to open yourselfs up like this...


Thanks for the support - as you say, have to change things as the company grows. Good luck with your business mate. Cheers, Phil.


----------



## Denis

Hi, i was on there just a minute ago and i saw you have baby CB08 Yemen Chameleons for £81.78:shock: WOOW. Even if your suppliers prices are high, Still you can buy a baby yemen for 30 quid and a grow on juvi for about the same price. There are places that you could get them from for a lower price but still, if you get buyers paying that amount then i suppose it does really matter, i just thought it too be very high

:2thumb:


----------



## philbaker76

Denis said:


> Hi, i was on there just a minute ago and i saw you have baby CB08 Yemen Chameleons for £81.78:shock: WOOW. Even if your suppliers prices are high...


Hi Denis, personally I'm not sure what the going price is - but these will be the ones currently available to us (price reflected by our supplier). Cheers, Phil


----------



## philbaker76

Oliver Dodds said:


> I ordered the same toads a while back, ordered 4 females and a male, had a note when the order arrived stating 'sex cannot be guaranteed' with no suggestion of which was which.
> They were well packed however. I have made i think 3-4 orders from the site, and apart from the sex mishap with the FBT everything else was healthy and well packed, albeit slightly late.
> If the site gets back on track i will definatly continue to use it.


Hi there, sounds like a couple of people have had this problem - I've asked Karen to remove the gender option on FBTs (and any others she can't guarantee). 

We're looking at adding an _expected delivery_ date - as suggested by some of the other members.

Sorry for the mix-up and thanks for the feedback.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

how come karen isnt on here herself doin all this research? just out of curiousity. 

ive emailed on a number of occasions and never received anythin back, and communication is key i think, if you dont communicate with me i wont be handin any money over and buyin anythin, and despite your good efforts here from past experiences of non communication i wont be buyin from exotic pets in the future, its kinda stuck with me now. I admit that i miss a lot of calls on the phone for the taxi but thats due to people ringin when im at work but most of the time i get back to them when i can and offer my apologies for the delay, and i WILL ALWAYS respond if PM'd or emailed, its just common courtesy and good business sense, even if id have received an email 2 months later to say sorry for delay.... id have been happy, but im still waiting :lol2: if you ran a face to face pet shop and a customer came in and asked a question you wouldnt just stand there silently would you? the email is in place of the face to face bit so its paramount that you read and respond to them, and if it is a filter thing, take it off :lol2:

i actually think the site is very good, very attractive and makes it very tempting to buy, but its a pity that that is totally let down by the lack of communication

good luck with your research and if reports of better communication come back from this i may be swayed.....eventually


----------



## gregmonsta

philbaker76 said:


> Yeah, we know about this one mate - ordered on the 24th December - a Thermostat.
> 
> I've asked Karen - what happened with your order was, the Thermostat ordered in - but then the paper work for dispatch misplaced (not put in the right tray). Our mistake sorry. :blush:
> 
> Appologies for the un-answered e-mail, it must have been before the contact form was split up (order, sales and general enquiries) or not sent as an order enquiry. ...since the contact page has been split up, all order enquiries are answered ASAP (usually within 24hrs during the week).
> 
> We do sometimes get the odd order enquiry sent as a general enquiry, the only way we've thought of getting around this - is building a _support ticket type system_, so both we and you (the customer) have a writen record in My Account and we don't have to rely on e-mail.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad the snake is OK, sorry about the worms - they we're from one of our live food suppliers. I'll ask Karen to chase them for the latin name for the site.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback - seems that those garters are Albino (that's why they're a little more expensive) - this has now been altered on the site :2thumb:


Good work :2thumb: nice to see that everything is being sorted. I'll be keeping an eye on your site again from now on : victory:


----------



## philbaker76

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how come karen isnt on here herself doin all this research? just out of curiousity.


Good question :lol2: ;-) 
...seriously though, I'd rather Karen focus on the pets - it's what she does best. I think her replies would be too long winded and emotional. Some of the stuff we've seen on here is pretty upsetting (esp to Karen and our parents). 

Plus, along with a programmer friend - I do all the work on the site, and being Karen's older brother - if I do find Karen has been at fault ...she can get ready :bash: ;-)



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive emailed on a number of occasions and never received anythin back, and communication is key...


100% agree mate!



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ...and if it is a filter thing, take it off


I think it's the mail-filter on the server (not locally) that has been the problem in the past. We need to have something, it would take way too long to go through spam, checking for genuine e-mail.



gregmonsta said:


> Good work :2thumb: nice to see that everything is being sorted. I'll be keeping an eye on your site again from now on : victory:


Thanks Greg. :2thumb:

(p.s. I've just worked out how to multi-quote :blush


----------



## Robbie

I don't have any order number as it was quite a while ago and I've deleted my e-mails since then. I ordered a small batch of rat weaners. I think at the time I was quoted delivery of 14 days. The order arrived 3 weeks later (3 weeks exactly as I remember) and they were far closer to small rats sizes.

I order through other suppliers now so I don't have any problems with the site. Just my bit of feedback if it makes and difference.


----------



## philbaker76

Robbie said:


> I don't have any order number as it was quite a while ago and I've deleted my e-mails since then...


Yeah, thanks buddy - all feedback makes a difference. If you PM me your name I can look in to it. 

...I am told that _some_ suppliers size them up differently. Doesn't make sense that we'd send out a larger size (they would cost us more )

No excuse for the late delivery. Would like to get to the bottom of it. Cheers, Phil


----------



## Ailurus

hi i have been on your website many times, mainly browsing. i did contact once about possibly oredring some trinket snakes as i wanted some more info on them, didnt get a reply for over fortnight, so i brought from a shop instead. 

just had a look and i like the new thing so you can see if they are availiable before clicking on them. the availiable thing. that was my only complaint, and it has been fixed so well done. 

oh and do you ever sell spotted pythons. 

price on womas is too high. shops sell them for £600 each. breeders sell them for £1000.00 a pair. you are selling them £999.99 each and say the rrp is £1,392.06. to be honest this is inaccurate and vastly overpriced, as i have been pricing them up as i am wanting to purchase some in the new year. just giving my ideas 

oh and more pics of the animals


----------



## philbaker76

Ailurus said:


> hi i have been on your website many times, mainly browsing. i did contact once about possibly oredring some trinket snakes as i wanted some more info on them, didnt get a reply for over fortnight, so i brought from a shop instead.


Hopefully, the e-mail thing should be sorted now.



Ailurus said:


> just had a look and i like the new thing so you can see if they are availiable before clicking on them. the availiable thing. that was my only complaint, and it has been fixed so well done.


Hope so mate, thanks. :2thumb: 



Ailurus said:


> oh and do you ever sell spotted pythons.


Not sure mate, I'll ask Karen and let you know.



Ailurus said:


> price on womas is too high. shops sell them for £600 each. breeders sell them for £1000.00 a pair. you are selling them £999.99 each and say the rrp is £1,392.06. to be honest this is inaccurate and vastly overpriced, as i have been pricing them up as i am wanting to purchase some in the new year. just giving my ideas
> 
> oh and more pics of the animals


I think I've already highlighted this to Karen, will do again - see what she says. Thanks for the feedback. 

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Athravan

Regards to pricing, as a retailer, I do think Karen's prices reflect the prices that some wholesalers charge and are not unreasonable considering, which can be quite a lot more than breeders.

I think perhaps a suggestion from a business point of view, it might be best to have a working knowledge of what is considered a fair retail price, and not to list those prices that are not competitive with the current retail market, as wholesalers often do have over priced things and it might lead consumers to think that the site is overpriced, when in fact it is the suppliers.

Of course, it is worth evaluating how many sales have been gained from certain animals, compared to how many browsers may be put off making an order on a smaller item because they perceive a site as being "expensive". For example, if you make one sale on an item that was not purchased competitively, but lose ten customers because they think the site is overpriced.. if you see what I mean. It's a hard balance, because suppliers really can be very expensive for some items.

I think all retailers get private consumers quoting breeder prices and being called expensive at times and it's just one of those things.


----------



## philbaker76

Athravan said:


> Regards to pricing, as a retailer, I do think Karen's prices reflect the prices that some wholesalers charge and are not unreasonable considering, which can be quite a lot more than breeders...


Thanks Athravan, I see what you mean 100% regarding the prices - and tbh it wouldn't come as a massive shock to me if Karen didn't have a good understanding on what certain animals retail for. 

Again, great point - I'll put it forward. 

Cheers, Phil


----------



## adamntitch

give her a kick and tell her to email me bk she told me to email her what i wanted and she would sort it out for me but av emailed twice and shes not replyed and she did say email her over the weekend to sort it out:lol2:


----------



## philbaker76

adamntitch said:


> give her a kick and tell her to email me bk she told me to email her what i wanted and she would sort it out for me but av emailed twice and shes not replyed and she did say email her over the weekend to sort it out:lol2:


Will do!


----------



## adamntitch

shes just emailed me lol


----------



## Rob Wallace

I ordered a few geckos back in march, still no geckos.....so exotic pets... I will not be using ur site. 

I would rather deal with people face to face from now on.

If your not good enough to respond to an E-Mail then your not good enough to get my money. Simple as That.


----------



## philbaker76

Rob Wallace said:


> I ordered a few geckos back in march, still no geckos.....so exotic pets... I will not be using ur site.
> 
> I would rather deal with people face to face from now on.
> 
> If your not good enough to respond to an E-Mail then your not good enough to get my money. Simple as That.


Fair enough Rob, do you have an *order number* so I can look in to it? 

_Edit:_ I've found you *EXP-15056* ...this is a pre-order. Not sure of the details, I do know some pre-orders have been delayed. 

All e-mail is responded to mate - we've have had e-mail problems in the past, but there shouldn't be any now. Please make sure you send an _Order Enquiry_ for a quicker response. Cheers, Phil


----------



## sparkle

I think its important that a business is not seen to be getting a brother to deal with complaints as the owner would get emotional.. you stated your sister and your parents wouldnt be able to answer the queries on RFUK without getting too emotional... what has that got to do with business...

if you cant take criticism from your OWN customers yourself.. then youre in the wrong business...

pop her in dragons den on BBC2...

and toughen her up,

to be honest though in al seriousness she needs to be able to take criticism..

no excuses either...


----------



## adamntitch

well av put in an order and karen said she would try and disbatch yesterday (tuesday) for wednesday delivery but would email to confurm no email but we will see when they turn up al let ya know


----------



## daxy1

i ordered a few chams all ariived fine and in good health cheers mate :2thumb:

i also spoke to karen over the phone she seem's a nice person to deal with
i will buy again : victory:


----------



## philbaker76

sparkle said:


> I think its important that a business is not seen to be getting a brother to deal with complaints as the owner would get emotional.. you stated your sister and your parents wouldnt be able to answer the queries on RFUK without getting too emotional... what has that got to do with business...
> 
> if you cant take criticism from your OWN customers yourself.. then youre in the wrong business...
> 
> pop her in dragons den on BBC2...
> 
> and toughen her up,
> 
> to be honest though in al seriousness she needs to be able to take criticism..
> 
> no excuses either...


I see what you're saying Sparkle - but I'm the best person for this job, and it makes sense in any business to utilise the best person. Although it isn't my business; my parents and I do help out a lot (my job is more site development).

Plus, it takes time - and her time is better spent sorting the animals. 

LOL! we also joked about her going on Dragon's Den - that would make good viewing. :2thumb:

I'm not into excuses - but if there is a reason, I'll post it. Even if that reason is "Karen's an idiot".



adamntitch said:


> well av put in an order and karen said she would try and disbatch yesterday (tuesday) for wednesday delivery but would email to confurm no email but we will see when they turn up al let ya know


Yeah. Let me know mate. Cheers, Phil



daxy1 said:


> i ordered a few chams all ariived fine and in good health cheers mate :2thumb:
> 
> i also spoke to karen over the phone she seem's a nice person to deal with
> i will buy again : victory:


Thanks Daxy.


----------



## Babygecko

I sympathise with Karen, it's clear that she isn't intentionally making mistakes but we're all human and one of the worst things about humans is that we make mistakes. If she is willing to act on what people have criticised the company about then who cares if she has her older brother asking the questions? At the end of the day, as I'm sure anybody knows: business is hard. She's trying to make it as best as she can, perhaps she has taken on too much of a challenge? Maybe she needs somebody else to help her? If the exotics pet company was a large one then Karen still wouldn't be taking the criticism, her PA would. I'd probably get emotional reading criticism about a business that I'd worked so hard to establish. 

This shouldn't be made personal towards Karen. You lot on reptile forums are a friendly bunch, but people dont half get flamed on here if they do anything wrong!


----------



## sparkle

ive been flamed to the max on here and i dont care... i took it and rode out the storm..

if youre going to get over sensitive in business then its not the place for u basically..

if ure willing to take the cash u need to run your business then u should be willing to take the criticism

its not rocket science..

you have to be thicker skinned ... soft heart but thick skin... always what my good old glasgow granny taught me..


----------



## Babygecko

If she didn't have somebody to take the criticism for her, she'd have to take it. She does have somebody to do that, so she doesn't have to. There's a lot of different things that people can contribute towards a business; there isn't one person within a business who could do everything brilliantly. Karens contribution probably isn't strength, but you can bet she has something else to contribute. Nobody is perfect, and nobody can single-handedly run a business sucessfully.


----------



## adamntitch

well there still not here and she emailed me yesterday to say disbatched and then emailed methis morning to confurm they would be here today i thought it was before noon or 1 things came


----------



## sparkle

we shall agree to disagree then babygecko..

Im going on my time with my own business as a youth arts worker and teen counselling mentor... ( tough stuff at times as i dealt with violent teens and drug abuse within familes etc)

But back to the poiint...I have used this company twice both times were awful.. and whilst i admire her brother coming on here trying to fix things.. its been a long time coming really.. the communication was awful with myself personally...

and in business people like strong individuals with caring hearts... not once who cant deal with honest feedback..

LETS imagine we change the word criticism to FEEDBACK... as criticism always seems so negative..

now much of the feedback on here has been positive ... so to not be able to cope with a 50/50 response is worrying..

emotions are fine... in business over emotional doesnt work

.. if you cant cope with direct feedback on your business i personally would not want to do business with that companies owner..

we dont need to be like Sir Alan Sugar... LOL..

but tenacity and character is paramount to success...

coping and changing when criticised in a helpful manner makes a person more rounded and more self refelctive.. all business owners need to be self reflective and strong .. otherwise the MESS that exotic pets have found themselves in with communication wouldnt need to be cleaned up with this thread..

if karen had been able to listen and fix things before now then this wouldnt have happened would it..

Learning from it is brave..

I like brave.. I liek strength... you dont need to be hard to listen to your own faults..

id hate not to have the maturity and savvy to learn from mymistakes PERSONALLY... you cant ask someone else to learn FOR you... that comes from yourself


----------



## sparkle

adamntitch said:


> well there still not here and she emailed me yesterday to say disbatched and then emailed methis morning to confurm they would be here today i thought it was before noon or 1 things came


 

is it recorded delivery pet...

or signed for>>

if so check the reference and maybe u can track them

xxxxx


----------



## Babygecko

Well you've shut me up. Well done.


----------



## philbaker76

Babygecko said:


> I sympathise with Karen, it's clear that she isn't intentionally making mistakes but we're all human and one of the worst things about humans is that we make mistakes...


Thank you for the kind words Babygecko :2thumb:



sparkle said:


> if youre going to get over sensitive in business then its not the place for u basically..
> 
> if ure willing to take the cash u need to run your business then u should be willing to take the criticism
> 
> its not rocket science..
> 
> you have to be thicker skinned ... soft heart but thick skin... always what my good old glasgow granny taught me..


I know what you're saying sparkle; but it just isn't Karen's character (I'm sure people who actually know her - would vouch for that) - but I've got thick enough skin for the lot of us, and I can make sure things are sorted. 

Plus, if she were posting on forums - she'd have even less time to sort out the animals, orders and e-mail. It's Karen's business - but we (the family) sort of work with/for her.


----------



## Babygecko

Babygecko said:


> Well you've shut me up. Well done.


I'm not being funny or sarcastic in saying that lol, it's more of a 'Oh, I hadn't thought about it like that.' 

This happens a lot when you're 16 :lol2:


----------



## sparkle

Babygecko said:


> Well you've shut me up. Well done.


aww i dont want to shut u up.. youre lovely...

but u see what i mean...

but its cool to disagree... opinion is never 100% right anyway..

so my opinion is only that... opinion...





I totally admire Phil... just to let you know Phil i decided on a nose piercing :2thumb:


----------



## Babygecko

When I say shut up, I mean there's not much more that I can say back to you lol. I could of course argue my opinion still, but you know the english dictionary far better than I :blush: It's like debating with my Dad, I always lose, so I'm gonna lie down do just that :lol2: 





sparkle said:


> aww i dont want to shut u up.. youre lovely...
> 
> but u see what i mean...
> 
> but its cool to disagree... opinion is never 100% right anyway..
> 
> so my opinion is only that... opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally admire Phil... just to let you know Phil i decided on a nose piercing :2thumb:


----------



## philbaker76

sparkle said:


> aww i dont want to shut u up.. youre lovely...
> 
> but u see what i mean...
> 
> but its cool to disagree... opinion is never 100% right anyway..
> 
> so my opinion is only that... opinion...


Plus, it'd be a boring world if we were all the same :2thumb:



sparkle said:


> I totally admire Phil... just to let you know Phil i decided on a nose piercing :2thumb:


LOL! Thanks Sparkle - is it a new piercing or are you re-piercing the same place?


----------



## Viper

Heard nothing but bad things about them tbh !

Someone bought a retic from there, had to go to a vet the day it arrived, it died a few days later !!


----------



## Babygecko

I'll tell you what though, luckily I've never been told off on these forums YET. But I've read some threads and for some people coming on here must be like coming and having a chat with their parents :lol2: 
I suppose its a good thing cos you know that if you have done anything wrong you have to put it right and if not someone from reptile forums will jump out of the screen and strangle you!


----------



## philbaker76

Viper said:


> Heard nothing but bad things about them tbh !
> 
> Someone bought a retic from there, had to go to a vet the day it arrived, it died a few days later !!


Yep, unfortunatley that was sent out by us - the forum post was the first we'd heard of it. Karen has been intouch with Woodi.


----------



## sparkle

philbaker76 said:


> Plus, it'd be a boring world if we were all the same :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Thanks Sparkle - is it a new piercing or are you re-piercing the same place?


 
wel i used to have 15 face ones... took them all out so im just getting a double nostril done...


----------



## ratboy

Phil... Kudos to you for taking this on


----------



## Rob Wallace

philbaker76 said:


> Fair enough Rob, do you have an *order number* so I can look in to it?
> 
> _Edit:_ I've found you *EXP-15056* ...this is a pre-order. Not sure of the details, I do know some pre-orders have been delayed.
> 
> All e-mail is responded to mate - we've have had e-mail problems in the past, but there shouldn't be any now. Please make sure you send an _Order Enquiry_ for a quicker response. Cheers, Phil


 
Yeah mate have put in 3 order enquirys and i get ur automated reply message.

Now you have found my order i would like to know how i can go about cancelling it. They were due in June i think??


----------



## philbaker76

sparkle said:


> wel i used to have 15 face ones... took them all out so im just getting a double nostril done...


Oooow, double nostirl - sounds painful. :eek4:



ratboy said:


> Phil... Kudos to you for taking this on


Thanks mate! :2thumb:


----------



## Barney_M

after ordering twice i found out 2 weeks later that the 'in stock' animals were actually out of stock.
then it took another week to get an email return followed by another 6 weeks just to get a refund. i sent numerous emaisl in that time and eventually a threat to report the company to trading standards got my refund. it shouldnt take that to get a simple refund for an animal that was out of stock even though on the site it was in stock


----------



## philbaker76

Rob Wallace said:


> Yeah mate have put in 3 order enquirys and i get ur automated reply message.
> 
> Now you have found my order i would like to know how i can go about cancelling it. They were due in June i think??


Something VERY wrong here; seems e-mail just isn't relible enough to run a business with. We're working on a support ticket/PM type system - so no more e-mail issues in the future.

I'll personally make sure your order is cancelled and refunded Rob.

Yeah, pre-orders have been new for 2008 - been some major teething problems with a couple of the suppliers. BUT; there is a light at the end of the tunnel - we feel we've got it sorted.


----------



## philbaker76

Herper666 said:


> after ordering twice i found out 2 weeks later that the 'in stock' animals were actually out of stock...


PM me your name or Order Number so I can look into it mate. 

We're making some changes, so it's clearer what is on site and what's available to us. Sometimes, our suppliers sell out before we can order your pet.

No excuse for late refund, give me your order number (or PM me your name) and I'll look into it. Cheers, Phil


----------



## Barney_M

i have recieved the refund. this was late last year(around august) and i dont have the order numbver anymore but one of the orders was for some pygmy chameleon.

i also have a suggestion..... maybe try getting more captive bred animals. I see a lot of animals are wild caught and obviously there are problems with these kind of animals


----------



## philbaker76

Herper666 said:


> i have recieved the refund. this was late last year(around august) and i dont have the order numbver anymore but one of the orders was for some pygmy chameleon.
> 
> i also have a suggestion..... maybe try getting more captive bred animals. I see a lot of animals are wild caught and obviously there are problems with these kind of animals


Would still like to find out what happened with your order (our side) if you PM me your name I can look into it.

Yeah, WC are far from ideal - as more CB stock becomes available to us - more will go on the site. We use the same suppliers as most Pet Shops, we make a point of stating if the stock is WC etc. so you have the choice. Cheers, Phil


----------



## adamntitch

well there not coming till tomoro theres been a problem at depot karen is not pleased in the slightest and this is completely out of her control just hope there ok they will be here tomoro tho as i said karen did all the calling and was not amused that they are not delivering them today


----------



## philbaker76

adamntitch said:


> well there not coming till tomoro theres been a problem at depot karen is not pleased in the slightest and this is completely out of her control just hope there ok they will be here tomoro tho as i said karen did all the calling and was not amused that they are not delivering them today


:censor:! Hope they're OK - keep us posted mate. Cheers, Phil


----------



## Rob Wallace

philbaker76 said:


> Something VERY wrong here; seems e-mail just isn't relible enough to run a business with. We're working on a support ticket/PM type system - so no more e-mail issues in the future.
> 
> I'll personally make sure your order is cancelled and refunded Rob.
> 
> Yeah, pre-orders have been new for 2008 - been some major teething problems with a couple of the suppliers. BUT; there is a light at the end of the tunnel - we feel we've got it sorted.


Well u get to that light at the end of the tunnel mate and maybe we can do business in the future.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## philbaker76

Rob Wallace said:


> Well u get to that light at the end of the tunnel mate and maybe wa can do business in the future.


Hope so mate. Cheers, Phil :2thumb:


----------



## pied pythons

I've never had anything off you...I did come very close to it once, but luckily (no offence) I read a post on here a while back just before I put in my order and it really put me off.

Not everything can be bad, as we have seen from this thread - there are a number of people who have been really pleased. It would be near on impossible to get every order perfect every time...but it seems there has just been far too much error...and no learning curve from the frequent mistakes.

I too, cannot believe that Karen is not on here herself trying to reclaim a good reputation, assuring people she will provide a better service in the future and listening to peoples feedback herself.

Obviously as her brother you will be defending her to some degree, it's only natural...but I really am lost for words, I can't get my head around the fact that you are doing all this for her.

It comes across as though she really couldn't care less and that you are having to come on and do it yourself because if you don't no one will...and looks as though you are pulling her out of a large hole.

As I say, I have never dealt with the company and don't know your sister, but I do find it a real shame she isn't making the effort to even show her face on here.

You have mentioned a number of times about it being best if you were to do it for her and how she would only have ''even less time'' for the animals and paperwork/orders etc...but my god, she must have a few spare hours every day.

If it were me I would be taking every opportunity to nip on here at at least read the comments, and if I had time to do that I would have the time to reply to some, at the least.

It is absurd to think that she doesn't have any spare time throughout the day, or night to deal with something that could really turn her business around. Surely she sits down for a cup of tea, dinner, supper, breakfast...evenings watching tv or reading etc...

I think it is great that you are making the effort to come on here and try to get things back on track, and it has given me a different perspective of the company, a better one, and I may even be tempted to purchase something from you in the future....but the fact there has been no imput from Karen herself has been rather saddening, and despite your efforts it hasn't convinced me that the drive is there.

Just my opinion.


----------



## philbaker76

pied pythons said:


> Not everything can be bad, as we have seen from this thread - there are a number of people who have been really pleased. It would be near on impossible to get every order perfect every time...but it seems there has just been far too much error...and no learning curve from the frequent mistakes.


Hi pied pythons, 

It's clear to me, that the main problem we've had has been communication, e-mail in general - *all e-mail is replied to*; but it's obvious to me (since posting here) that not all e-mail is getting through (our side or customer side).

We get a lot more praise than complaints from customers, many order regular. But, I think as someone else said; one complaint counters ten compliments.

My main concern is the cliam that our stock is of poor health - yeah, hands up the Retic was from us. But I think it's safe to say if we'd realised it was in bad condition he/she would never have been sent out. Our fault, it's not acceptable and the business has potientially suffered as a result.

The only reason we didn't deal with it ASAP, was we didn't know about it - ...until we came across the post. 

Karen has since been in-touch with Woodi.



pied pythons said:


> I too, cannot believe that Karen is not on here herself trying to reclaim a good reputation, assuring people she will provide a better service in the future and listening to peoples feedback herself.
> 
> Obviously as her brother you will be defending her to some degree, it's only natural...but I really am lost for words, I can't get my head around the fact that you are doing all this for her.
> 
> It comes across as though she really couldn't care less and that you are having to come on and do it yourself because if you don't no one will...and looks as though you are pulling her out of a large hole.
> 
> As I say, I have never dealt with the company and don't know your sister, but I do find it a real shame she isn't making the effort to even show her face on here.


Trust me (being her older brother), no-one thinks Karen is a "gump" as much as I do. But, credit where credit is due - she knows her stuff and dedicated to the animals.

Exotic-Pets.co.uk isn't _just _Karen. She owns the business but other friends and family have invested time and money.

Out of all of us, Karen is the one with the most pet knowledge and does all the day-to-day running and care of the animals on-site. I'm more business/design/devlopment minded ...but there are a group of us involved.

Some of the cliams on the forum are exaggerated; there isn't smoke without fire - but cliams like "9/10 arrive dead" just aren't true. I feel the fact of how busy we are, is testiment to that.



pied pythons said:


> You have mentioned a number of times about it being best if you were to do it for her and how she would only have ''even less time'' for the animals and paperwork/orders etc...but my god, she must have a few spare hours every day.
> 
> If it were me I would be taking every opportunity to nip on here at at least read the comments, and if I had time to do that I would have the time to reply to some, at the least.
> 
> It is absurd to think that she doesn't have any spare time throughout the day, or night to deal with something that could really turn her business around. Surely she sits down for a cup of tea, dinner, supper, breakfast...evenings watching tv or reading etc...


She does care mate - too much. And she is reading.

I want her to focus on the site. She doesn't own a TV, she only really reads-up on animals. I've got a thousand and one things for her to do for the site. Please don't under esitimate how many orders are sent out and how much work is involved.

Again, it is my decision to currently keep her off forums and working :whip: (not hers). :2thumb:



pied pythons said:


> I think it is great that you are making the effort to come on here and try to get things back on track, and it has given me a different perspective of the company, a better one, and I may even be tempted to purchase something from you in the future....but the fact there has been no imput from Karen herself has been rather saddening, and despite your efforts it hasn't convinced me that the drive is there.
> 
> Just my opinion.


I really do appreciate your feedback mate, thanks for posting. 

Reputation is something earned (good or bad) ...no amount of me (or Karen) coming on here saying _"we're good, honest"_ is going to change things.

I'm on here to for _feedback_ - not to tout for new business. 
So-far everyone's comments have been dynamite. :notworthy: 

If there has been a genuine problem with any of our live stock, I do want to hear about it - publicly or privately; all I need is an *order number* (or name). Cheers, Phil


----------



## adamntitch

well there here and are both ok due to karens excellent packing them the heat pad was still warm and both are alive and well even after a night in the depo up here just shows if there pack ok then there fine


----------



## philbaker76

adamntitch said:


> well there here and are both ok...


Glad to hear it mate. : victory: Cheers, Phil


----------



## sparkle

is it ok to ask phil..

how it seems all the emails that were about complaints or missing orders seem to have just got lost.. in the ether..

it seems the REASON given for the issues are..

email never received..

and i know im stirring up the issue again but why is it when legal action was threatened etc... the email WAS received for various orders..

im wondering what server problem could be intermittant in that way

if you look at it this way

the peopel with complaints and negative feedback have been given the SAME answer every time..

which is.. BUt we didnt KNOW... we didnt get any email etc

Yet out of ALL those people its obvious we tried emailing and tried contacting..

to be able to process orders the email must have been working .. just seems a bit odd mate xxx

PS.. glad karens reading and things are coming together a bit more..

Improvement where animals are concerned is always a good thing..

:2thumb:


----------



## joeyboy

haven't ordered from the site before, i was looking at it and even though the I've seen bad press on a few forums i was going to anyway, i kinda wanted to be the one to buck the trend so when i do decide to get a lizard I'll order from you guys, especially now your on the forum, has made me 100% confident it will be sorted out if it goes wrong, if emails bounce back the forums will be the place to go!: victory:

My only suggestion, which I've sent to you on your comments part but didn't get a response, is that in your starter kits for the following species, i recommend you inform the buyer that the large/large flat faunarium wouldn't be that suitable for the species when it becomes fully adult, I'm listing obvious ones but you might want to look at all your starter kits for possible improvements:
*
Emperor Scorpion Kit*: An adult Emperor Scorpion grows to roughly 25cm, a large flat faunarium has dimensions 46x30x17cm. As you can see this doesn't leave the scorpion a lot of room. I'd recommend something more like 75x50x25 minimum for an adult, since you supply two Emperor Scorpions with the starter kit you really do need something bigger, they aren't really that much of a social scorp to begin with, they'd probably fight, maybe to the death if kept so close, i recommend you supply only one scorpion with the starter kit, if you can get some bigger containers( not exo terra cos i know they don't do bigger plastic ones) suitable for pets in maybe you could sell them separately, recommend they buy one from you when their scorpions near adulthood?

*Praying Mantis kit:* You only offer a small faunarium with your mantid starter kid, depending on the speices this really wont do. Your average mantid gets to 5-6cm, giant asian and some others can get to 10cm. Mantids need enclosure taller and then they wide and so a small faunarium, even put on it;s side so it's taller, wont do. I recommend you supply the medium faunarium( not flat) and advise the customer to position it so it is tallest. Medium is 30cmx19.5x20. Tell them to rest it on the 19.5 side so the 30cm side is going up. This should be enough room.

*Tarantula kit*: It should be ok for most tarantulas although if it's an arboreal species like the pinktoes it's going to need something high rather then long.

*Frog/Toad kits*: I don't know much about frogs and toads, a large faunarium is probably fine though. Unless the species needs high humidity, these aren't so good for that because the lids have so much ventilation. You'd need very regular misting to make sure their ok.

Glad to see your offering affordable flat pack vivariums for the lizards and snakes. I assume however the vivariums have good ventilation and are decent quality( escape proof and the like)

Hope this helps in some way, i really like your site layout though, especially how it says in stock or out of stock next to the animal before you click on it, just start writing for caresheets for what you sell and you'll be a grand place! Maybe you could ask for some caresheets here, especially for lizards and snakes? I bet people here will be happy to help you, I'll be surprised if many caresheets suitable for your site aren't dotted around this forum anyway.( I JUST REALISED THERE'S A CARESHEET SUB-FORUM HERE!! It's got sections for inverts, lizards, snakes! Go ask if you can take some maybe or request one, it seems requests are answered)

:2thumb::2thumb: Good luck mate, i hope you guys on the forum will try and spread the message this place isn't as bad as people think on too other forums.


----------



## dmrich

Hi Phil

Here was what I put on a post previously 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/classified-chat/84346-opinions.html

and I note that some of the issues that I raised - you have already corrected - so good on ya both! 

Now that there is a telephone number on the site I am more relaxed about buying from the site again, and I did infact call Karen about some frogs about a month ago and she was really helpful and friendly. The first order (only for some livefood and a mantis) that I made (11252) was ordered on 13th November and was not delivered until 6th December - and I had real trouble trying to raise you by email (as there was no phone number then) and it was very frustrating - however it looks like this is now sorted and best of luck with the site because I really like the intention, variety and layout of the site. Just get more photos/caresheets up for each of the animals :naughty: !

Hope this helps


----------



## philbaker76

sparkle said:


> is it ok to ask phil..
> 
> how it seems all the emails that were about complaints or missing orders seem to have just got lost.. in the ether..
> 
> it seems the REASON given for the issues are..
> 
> email never received..
> 
> and i know im stirring up the issue again but why is it when legal action was threatened etc... the email WAS received for various orders...
> 
> im wondering what server problem could be intermittant in that way
> 
> if you look at it this way
> 
> the peopel with complaints and negative feedback have been given the SAME answer every time..
> 
> which is.. BUt we didnt KNOW... we didnt get any email etc
> 
> Yet out of ALL those people its obvious we tried emailing and tried contacting..
> 
> to be able to process orders the email must have been working .. just seems a bit odd mate xxx


Hi Sparkle, of course I don't mind you asking - if you're thinking it, other people will be too. And by asking me the question, at least you give me/us an opportunity to respond.

To be honest, I don't know _why_ all the e-mail isn't getting through. And I'd assume it isn't JUST complaints not getting through. 

...I can explain some of the late replies though. We have Order, Sales and General enquiries e-mail types.

*Order enquiries* are dealt with first. If there is an order enquiry, it take priority over all other mail. Usually replied to within 24hrs on week days.

Then *Sales enquiries* are dealt with (as they are potential sales).

Finally, *General enquiries* - these can take a week+ to get through (sheer volume) and IF a customer is using a _general enquiry_ to let us know about an order it won't be answered until we get to it.

With mail.server filtering, our own and peoples own filters and firewalls, it would be hard to say WHY it's not all getting through. I just don't know. 

Obviously, now we know _about the problem_ - we're building our own mail system into the site, bit like a PM system. ...so every enquiry will have an id number - stored and easily tracked, if need be.

Thanks again Sparkle. Cheers, Phil



joeyboy said:


> haven't ordered from the site before, i was looking at it and even though the I've seen bad press on a few forums i was going to anyway, i kinda wanted to be the one to buck the trend so when i do decide to get a lizard I'll order from you guys, especially now your on the forum, has made me 100% confident it will be sorted out if it goes wrong, if emails bounce back the forums will be the place to go!: victory:


Yeah, if you (or anyone orders) and you have a problem, that you don't feel has been sorted. Let me know with your order number and I'll bring it up with Karen ~ get you some answers.

But please try the _usual_ means of contact first :2thumb:



joeyboy said:


> My only suggestion, which I've sent to you on your comments part but didn't get a response, is that in your starter kits for the following species, i recommend you inform the buyer that the large/large flat faunarium wouldn't be that suitable for the species when it becomes fully adult, I'm listing obvious ones but you might want to look at all your starter kits for possible improvements:
> 
> *Emperor Scorpion Kit*: An adult Emperor Scorpion grows to roughly 25cm, a large flat faunarium has dimensions 46x30x17cm. As you can see this doesn't leave the scorpion a lot of room. I'd recommend something more like 75x50x25 minimum for an adult, since you supply two Emperor Scorpions with the starter kit you really do need something bigger, they aren't really that much of a social scorp to begin with, they'd probably fight, maybe to the death if kept so close, i recommend you supply only one scorpion with the starter kit, if you can get some bigger containers( not exo terra cos i know they don't do bigger plastic ones) suitable for pets in maybe you could sell them separately, recommend they buy one from you when their scorpions near adulthood?
> 
> *Praying Mantis kit:* You only offer a small faunarium with your mantid starter kid, depending on the speices this really wont do. Your average mantid gets to 5-6cm, giant asian and some others can get to 10cm. Mantids need enclosure taller and then they wide and so a small faunarium, even put on it;s side so it's taller, wont do. I recommend you supply the medium faunarium( not flat) and advise the customer to position it so it is tallest. Medium is 30cmx19.5x20. Tell them to rest it on the 19.5 side so the 30cm side is going up. This should be enough room.
> 
> *Tarantula kit*: It should be ok for most tarantulas although if it's an arboreal species like the pinktoes it's going to need something high rather then long.
> 
> *Frog/Toad kits*: I don't know much about frogs and toads, a large faunarium is probably fine though. Unless the species needs high humidity, these aren't so good for that because the lids have so much ventilation. You'd need very regular misting to make sure their ok.
> 
> Glad to see your offering affordable flat pack vivariums for the lizards and snakes. I assume however the vivariums have good ventilation and are decent quality( escape proof and the like)
> 
> Hope this helps in some way, i really like your site layout though, especially how it says in stock or out of stock next to the animal before you click on it, just start writing for caresheets for what you sell and you'll be a grand place! Maybe you could ask for some caresheets here, especially for lizards and snakes? I bet people here will be happy to help you, I'll be surprised if many caresheets suitable for your site aren't dotted around this forum anyway.( I JUST REALISED THERE'S A CARESHEET SUB-FORUM HERE!! It's got sections for inverts, lizards, snakes! Go ask if you can take some maybe or request one, it seems requests are answered)
> 
> :2thumb::2thumb: Good luck mate, i hope you guys on the forum will try and spread the message this place isn't as bad as people think on too other forums.


Thanks mate, the _availability highlight thing_ was suggested by RFUK memebers. :notworthy:

I can't comment on the starter kits, but I'll pass on your feedback. Thanks for taking the time to post mate! Karen's done some new caresheets, so I'll post them - for some reviews. And, when I'm online at home - I'll go through some of the older caresheets myself.

Again, thanks for the feedback mate.



dmrich said:


> Hi Phil
> 
> Here was what I put on a post previously
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/classified-chat/84346-opinions.html
> 
> and I note that some of the issues that I raised - you have already corrected - so good on ya both!
> 
> Now that there is a telephone number on the site I am more relaxed about buying from the site again, and I did infact call Karen about some frogs about a month ago and she was really helpful and friendly. The first order (only for some livefood and a mantis) that I made (11252) was ordered on 13th November and was not delivered until 6th December - and I had real trouble trying to raise you by email (as there was no phone number then) and it was very frustrating - however it looks like this is now sorted and best of luck with the site because I really like the intention, variety and layout of the site. Just get more photos/caresheets up for each of the animals :naughty: !
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks mate :2thumb: ...yeah, I'm going to personally help get some caresheets on in the next couple of months.

To my knowledge all order are sent out well within the 10 working day deadline we give ourselves (companies have 30 days). 

If there are delays/problems supplier side, Karen contacts the customer ASAP. 

There are sometimes delays in winter, due to weather conditions. The amount of people that tell Karen to just "_risk it_!" is shocking - rest-assured she NEVER puts the animals at risk.

Businesss is growing (company is 3yrs old this September), we didn't have a landline set-up last year - and the mobile wasn't ideal. 

Since early 2008 we have a new larger building, all kitted out for more pets. Karen is there EVERY day, feeding, cleaning, packaging and answering the phone (unless she's up-to-her-eyes in animals - if so, try later or e-mail ...but I'd say try later - until we sort our new e-mail thing ...later today all being well).

Also, we're trialing an Order Survey (something we developed before I came on the forum) - we've had our first one though today, and it's not all good (for some livefood and dish) ...so, please keep posting me your feedback.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## sparkle

fankoo phil..

a few peeps had said it to me too LOL

im just cheeky enough to ask...

well lets just say this.. whatever the reason if things are being tightened up fixed and altered for the better then thats ALL good..

id say this thread is a good PR operation too it shows some degree of caring and willing to change..

strive not to be better than u were but better than u thought u could be 



:2thumb:


----------



## philbaker76

sparkle said:


> a few peeps had said it to me too LOL
> im just cheeky enough to ask...


Glad someone is Sparkle :no1: 
...let me know if you hear anything else mate. 
Cheers, Phil


----------



## ladybird

Why is there so much wild caught stuff? It might be more appealing to have more captive bred animals. A lot of people don't want to support animals being captured from the wild. Species such as White's tree frogs shouldn't be wild caught, there are plenty captive bred in this country, so why are you still doing it?


----------



## retri

Think its very good to see this post, someone who is actually asking for feedback, and hopefully paying attention to it.

My views are similar to most, the fact that everything of interest turns out to be out of stock, and the lay out of the site is a little too complicated.

Great to see something being done, always nice to see people trying to improve, this shows great business sense :2thumb:


----------



## retri

just had another look at the site and am quite concerned that you have CF08 royal pythons mesuring 30cm and CB07 royals mesuring 40cm.

also you have (not guarenteed to be feeding) and (assist feeding) what is the difference, does this mean that one is being assist fed and the other not being fed atall?


----------



## braund09

*pacman*

Hopefully around mid August i should be getting an albino pacman from you, do you get them in regularly? and because i am local am i still able to meet some where in chesterfield for it?

Thanks ALEX:2thumb:


----------



## ian14

I have not bought from you as I have been put off by the poor reputation, and the constant "out of stock" labels on virtually everything!

I have just had a look at the site and it is still the same, although having a current stock list as you now do is a good idea. 

A couple of observations though - with most species, if you click on them there is no care sheet, just a request for people with experience to contact you (incidentally some time ago you had saharan sand boas on the site, I submitted a care sheet for you to use, yet it never went on the site!)nSurely if you are offering these animals you should have at the very least basic details such as size, temperament, temperatures etc.

Secondly some of your prices are truly extortionate. £143 for a WC mangrove, which can be picked up direct from most wholesalers at around £20. £255 for a WILD CAUGHT carpet python???? Womas at around £1300, yet you could pick them up for around £600 elsewhere. Hatchling corns at £50+, and the most confusing was the angolan price. On your current stocklist the price is put as £3070, yet if you click on it, it takes you to another part of your site where it lists them as £1999 (rrp £3070). So which price is correct?

Out of interest, South Coast Exotics have CB07 womas at £850, and CB07 Angolans at £1300. Crystal Palace have CB07 angolans at £1695 and CB07 womas at £695. I paid £125 for each of my mangroves from Ameyzoo, difference was these were CB08 and feeding on defrost pinks. So you can see, you pricing yourself out of the market.

All of the suppliers with intenet sites only list what they have in stock. Surely you would be better off by changing the site so that only your current list is on there of what you physically have in stock, and offer a service of locating animals for customers that you don't have available. This would make the site far more user friendly and I would imagine increase sales.


----------



## philbaker76

ladybird said:


> Why is there so much wild caught stuff? It might be more appealing to have more captive bred animals. A lot of people don't want to support animals being captured from the wild. Species such as White's tree frogs shouldn't be wild caught, there are plenty captive bred in this country, so why are you still doing it?


Hi ladybird, the WC stuff is what is currently available to us (and most other pet shops). Karen is passionate about this subject too - this is why WC/CF/CB is stated on the site - so you know what you're buying.



retri said:


> Great to see something being done, always nice to see people trying to improve, this shows great business sense :2thumb:


Thanks Retri - everything has been listened to and acted on, obviously some of things will take longer than others to code. :2thumb:



retri said:


> just had another look at the site and am quite concerned that you have CF08 royal pythons mesuring 30cm and CB07 royals mesuring 40cm.
> 
> also you have (not guarenteed to be feeding) and (assist feeding) what is the difference, does this mean that one is being assist fed and the other not being fed atall?


Karen is writing an article about it (not finished, but this is a bit of it) - basically, while in our care (on site):
*Not Guaranteed:*
An on site snake hasn't taken any food while in our care and we are trying to assist feed it. If it continues not to feed, then it's taken off the site.

*Assist Feeding:*
Snake fed when we placed the dead mouse into the snakes mouth and held it there until it starts eating.

*Guaranteed Feeding:*
These feed with no assistance i.e. strike or fed on dead mouse when left in over night.​Not sure about the sizes of the other snakes, I'll ask Karen to check the details - they're from a supplier (not on site). Cheers, Phil


----------



## weelad

i asked about this as i may be buying a royal next month and got this email 



> We have tried several times to assit feed these snake, but they have not taken anything as of yet.
> If we feel they do not look healthy ie skinny or in poor condition, we will not send them.
> Regards, Karen


 bit pointless adding this now but my internet messed up and couldnt post it befor phil posted :whip::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## philbaker76

braund09 said:


> Hopefully around mid August i should be getting an albino pacman from you, do you get them in regularly? and because i am local am i still able to meet some where in chesterfield for it?
> 
> Thanks ALEX:2thumb:


Nice one, yeah you can arrange to meet. We're looking into a way we to offer a _collect in person_ option. Cheers, Phil



ian14 said:


> A couple of observations though - with most species, if you click on them there is no care sheet, just a request for people with experience to contact you (incidentally some time ago you had saharan sand boas on the site, I submitted a care sheet for you to use, yet it never went on the site!)nSurely if you are offering these animals you should have at the very least basic details such as size, temperament, temperatures etc.


Hi Ian, not sure why we didn't use your caresheet - I'll look into it. Our goal is to have a basic caresheet for every pet listed.



ian14 said:


> Secondly some of your prices are truly extortionate. £143 for a WC mangrove, which can be picked up direct from most wholesalers at around £20. £255 for a WILD CAUGHT carpet python???? Womas at around £1300, yet you could pick them up for around £600 elsewhere. Hatchling corns at £50+, and the most confusing was the angolan price. On your current stocklist the price is put as £3070, yet if you click on it, it takes you to another part of your site where it lists them as £1999 (rrp £3070). So which price is correct?


The latest list is a list directly from one of our suppliers. Karen manually updates all the stock weekly. I can't comment on the prices, to my knowledge they all reflect what we've been offered them at. I'll ask Karen to double check the ones you've highlighted.



ian14 said:


> Out of interest, South Coast Exotics have CB07 womas at £850, and CB07 Angolans at £1300. Crystal Palace have CB07 angolans at £1695 and CB07 womas at £695. I paid £125 for each of my mangroves from Ameyzoo, difference was these were CB08 and feeding on defrost pinks. So you can see, you pricing yourself out of the market.


Will get Karen to look into it, I think it was suggested by another member that Karen probably doesn't have a grasp on the market value of some of the animals offered and is just putting some stuff on, making us look expensive. 



ian14 said:


> All of the suppliers with intenet sites only list what they have in stock. Surely you would be better off by changing the site so that only your current list is on there of what you physically have in stock, and offer a service of locating animals for customers that you don't have available. This would make the site far more user friendly and I would imagine increase sales.


I see your point, this has been raised before mate. I think we may be able to make this clearer by changing some of the wording on the site. All stock that can be purchased is *available to us*. Very few go out of stock before we can reserve them. We're doing some about pages, hopefully these will help explain how the business works.

Thanks for the feedack Ian. :2thumb:

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Mason

Phil - internet at home is broken.

I'm on 07976618895


----------



## philbaker76

Mason said:


> Phil - internet at home is broken...


Thanks Mason, I'll be intouch - I see from your site your Sami is into Axolotls ...me too! Speak soon. Cheers, Phil


----------



## ian14

Something else you could consider is changing your supplier. You may already be using these, but companies such as Fauna Import and Thomas Halvorsen are importers, rather than companies who have bought from an importer, and selling on for a profit. This would reduce the cost to you, and so lower the price that you sell on for. 

Also, given that the majority of your stock list appears wild caught, do you hold the animals for a period of time to get them feeding and have them wormed etc? I have no problem with WC, but would not pay premium prices, and as would seem to be the case the same as for CB, when it is not guaranteed to be feeding on defrost rodents and has not been wormed. 

Having been involved in reptiles for some 20 years now, and having had dealings with numerous companies, I think that your reputation would be greatly improved by treating WC for parasites and getting them feeding. Alternatively, in the case of non or poor feeders, let them go cheaper and make ot plainly clear to the buyer that this is the case.


----------



## philbaker76

ian14 said:


> Something else you could consider is changing your supplier. You may already be using these, but companies such as Fauna Import and Thomas Halvorsen are importers, rather than companies who have bought from an importer, and selling on for a profit. This would reduce the cost to you, and so lower the price that you sell on for.


Karen has loads suppliers, they range from importers, wholesalers to breeders - maybe it's time to relook at which one's stock we promote.



ian14 said:


> Also, given that the majority of your stock list appears wild caught, do you hold the animals for a period of time to get them feeding and have them wormed etc? I have no problem with WC, but would not pay premium prices, and as would seem to be the case the same as for CB, when it is not guaranteed to be feeding on defrost rodents and has not been wormed.
> 
> Having been involved in reptiles for some 20 years now, and having had dealings with numerous companies, I think that your reputation would be greatly improved by treating WC for parasites and getting them feeding.


We've suffered with mites in the past, so most (if not all) snakes are treated for such parasites. We hold the animals for a few days, feed and water them etc. ...and, Karen is looking at worming as standard.



ian14 said:


> Alternatively, in the case of non or poor feeders, let them go cheaper and make ot plainly clear to the buyer that this is the case.


Non and poor feeders do go cheaper (to my knowledge) and Karen is writing something regarding Assist Feeding and what it means. Hopefully this will help. Cheers, Phil


----------



## Philcw

I couldn't find it on the site, but do you guarantee live arrival of the livestock?
If yes, then how can you guarantee it and do you offer full refunds if they arrive dead?
If no, then you should look at offering this as it will comfort people alot, and even if you do have to give out the odd refund, a small loss is better than a bad reputation resulting in no sales in the first place


----------



## philbaker76

Philcw said:


> I couldn't find it on the site, but do you guarantee live arrival of the livestock?
> If yes, then how can you guarantee it and do you offer full refunds if they arrive dead?
> If no, then you should look at offering this as it will comfort people alot, and even if you do have to give out the odd refund, a small loss is better than a bad reputation resulting in no sales in the first place


In a word, *yes*. :2thumb:
Order: I'm not happy with my order, what do I do? - Exotic-Pets.co.uk

We guarantee it by not (intentionally) sending ill pets out. Basically, most of our suppliers guarantee us the animals for 24hrs. We keep the animal on site for a feed, water and bit of a check-up for about 48hrs.

If we feel the animal is fit and healthy, it's then sent to the customer.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Philcw

Ok that is comforting as i am looking for red eyed crocodile skinks.
However they are not in your list...

The only place i can find them is in your Indonesia pre order.
Have you got any to hand or some others coming up?


----------



## retri

philbaker76 said:


> Hi ladybird, the WC stuff is what is currently available to us (and most other pet shops). Karen is passionate about this subject too - this is why WC/CF/CB is stated on the site - so you know what you're buying.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Retri - everything has been listened to and acted on, obviously some of things will take longer than others to code. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Karen is writing an article about it (not finished, but this is a bit of it) - basically, while in our care (on site):*Not Guaranteed:*
> An on site snake hasn't taken any food while in our care and we are trying to assist feed it. If it continues not to feed, then it's taken off the site.
> 
> *Assist Feeding:*
> Snake fed when we placed the dead mouse into the snakes mouth and held it there until it starts eating.
> 
> *Guaranteed Feeding:*
> These feed with no assistance i.e. strike or fed on dead mouse when left in over night.​Not sure about the sizes of the other snakes, I'll ask Karen to check the details - they're from a supplier (not on site). Cheers, Phil


so do you not force feed the ones that will not assist feed?


----------



## philbaker76

Philcw said:


> Ok that is comforting as i am looking for red eyed crocodile skinks.
> However they are not in your list...
> 
> The only place i can find them is in your Indonesia pre order.
> Have you got any to hand or some others coming up?


I'll find out for you mate.



retri said:


> so do you not force feed the ones that will not assist feed?


Not 100% sure mate - but, they don't slowly starve to death.

Karen takes advice from local experienced breeders/keepers if/when there are problems she can't sort herself. Cheers, Phil


----------



## Spikebrit

My only point is somthing that was broght up previously regarding communication. I was willing to order from you about a year ago with a resonably large order however i recieved no repiles to the 10+ email i sent, nor replies regarding the "email me when back in stock" box's i check, despie these being instock numerious times since then.One of the above 10+ emails was regarding the correction to some caresheets you had and offering some of my own but these were. 

The live stock i was interested in then if that helps to chase up emails was the assorted 10 reed frogs you had available for £50, male and female american green tree frogs and female aisian long tail lizards.

Jay


----------



## philbaker76

Spikebrit said:


> My only point is somthing that was broght up previously regarding communication. I was willing to order from you about a year ago with a resonably large order however i recieved no repiles to the 10+ email i sent, nor replies regarding the "email me when back in stock" box's i check, despie these being instock numerious times since then. One of the above 10+ emails was regarding the correction to some caresheets you had and offering some of my own but these were.
> 
> The live stock i was interested in then if that helps to chase up emails was the assorted 10 reed frogs you had available for £50, male and female american green tree frogs and female aisian long tail lizards.
> 
> Jay


Hi Jay, I can only assume we didn't actually get the e-mail (show's it is not just complaints _not_ getting through). 

Our new system (I was hoping would go-live today) will probably be running on Monday. This will work a like a cross between a support ticket and a PM. ...so we won't be relying on e-mail in future. :2thumb:

The back in-stock notification used to store the e-mail addresses, e-mail everyone on the list when stock is updated - then clear them again when e-mail has been sent.

There were a few bugs in it, so we changed it so you can manage your own notifications via My Account. Now you can keep yourself on the list as long as you want.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Meko

Phil..

You're actively doing something to correct the issues people have had and its showing on the site that you've taken into account what people have said. This can only mean you're building your profile back up but people are still commenting on the prices and the WC issue.
Now people are noticing you're putting right the wrongs, it might be worth trying to come to an arrangement with some of the breeders on here.
They breed to sell and need to sell their 'stock'. You are getting a bit of stick for WC and prices so there's always the possibility you can work together to increase your CB stock and sell at a more realistic price.

With the emails not getting through... thats a nightmare, we have to manually filter our emails at work and some really basic stuff gets marked as violence and gambling just because of a word in the mail. So you could be suffering the same problem.


----------



## Berber King

A lot of these complaints about wc need to be addressed-people dont breed enough species,i made a thread about this before,the result was people are not prepared for the work and cost it takes to breed eg Green Anoles etc.Working in the livestock trade myself i can truthfully say its not as easy as you think to have a VARIETY of cb stock,evryones breeding corns,leos,royal morphs and so on.Stocklists would be pretty dull without a few wc species.


----------



## adamntitch

retri said:


> so do you not force feed the ones that will not assist feed?


 
live feeding comes before force feeding and even if there non feeders they can still be sold to people with experiance

sorry to hack the topic phil : victory:


----------



## pied pythons

depends on the individual. Some people will only use livefeed as a resort, others use force feed as a last resort.

Personally I force feed first, then live feed as depending on the species it can be really hard to get them back onto defrost if they do take live.

I did try out live feed a couple of times on some stubborn snakes, but they didn't even want to know a live mouse. I then force fed and after that they got some appetite back.

I've had some horrific feeders over the years and prefer to leave live to a last resort...if a snake is such a picky feeder that it needs to be force fed/tried on live then it will be weaker than a normal healthy snake and therefore there is a greater risk of the mouse harming the snake, even when watched. Aside from that having to strike for and kill its' own food etc will be using up precious energy that a non feeding snake cannot afford to use.

Yes, force feeding is stressful, but so can placing a live mouse in with the snake, especially if it doesn't want it. I've seen a number of snakes shy away and try to escape from a mouse when tried on live. Then they only have to be force fed anyway...stressed out twice.

At least if they are force fed they are only stressed the once and they then have what the need inside them. If you see what I mean.

It is down to personal choice I guess...


----------



## philbaker76

Meko said:


> Now people are noticing you're putting right the wrongs, it might be worth trying to come to an arrangement with some of the breeders on here.
> 
> They breed to sell and need to sell their 'stock'. You are getting a bit of stick for WC and prices so there's always the possibility you can work together to increase your CB stock and sell at a more realistic price.


Hopefully. We do have some local breeders "on our books", but would welcome more.



Meko said:


> With the emails not getting through... thats a nightmare, we have to manually filter our emails at work and some really basic stuff gets marked as violence and gambling just because of a word in the mail. So you could be suffering the same problem.


Yeah, proper nightmare mate. 

Still not sure why we're not getting it all, could be anything from errors with the contact form (doubtful) to mail.server filtering (server side, not locally). I'm hoping by posting and storing all e-mail on our database, then replying via the CMS - will at least log all e-communication in an easy to find format (if there are problems in the future).



Berber King said:


> A lot of these complaints about wc need to be addressed-people dont breed enough species,i made a thread about this before,the result was people are not prepared for the work and cost it takes to breed eg Green Anoles etc.Working in the livestock trade myself i can truthfully say its not as easy as you think to have a VARIETY of cb stock,evryones breeding corns,leos,royal morphs and so on.Stocklists would be pretty dull without a few wc species.


:2thumb:



pied pythons said:


> depends on the individual. Some people will only use livefeed as a resort, others use force feed as a last resort...
> 
> It is down to personal choice I guess...


This is another reason Karen makes a point of stating if a snake is feeding correctly. 

Thanks for the comments. Cheers, Phil


----------



## ladybird

I agree that the prices are far too high, for everything. For example, a normal carolina corn snake hatchling is listed as £46.06. I remember I bought one from you last year and it was £30, which is still too much. It should be more like £25 for a normal hatchling, at the most! Especially since you add shipping on to that cost


----------



## weelad

alot is too high but i wouldnt say most theirs plenty of cheap snakes on their


----------



## Meko

philbaker76 said:


> Yeah, proper nightmare mate.
> 
> Still not sure why we're not getting it all, could be anything from errors with the contact form (doubtful) to mail.server filtering (server side, not locally). I'm hoping by posting and storing all e-mail on our database, then replying via the CMS - will at least log all e-communication in an easy to find format (if there are problems in the future).


could be a problem with blacklists somewhere along the line.. If you do a feedback form rather than emailing, i think you have mentioned something like that, then it'd come from your domain to your domain. Even still it won't gaurentee the reply will get back to the other person.
Email is something where you can never really win.


----------



## philbaker76

ladybird said:


> I agree that the prices are far too high, for everything. For example, a normal carolina corn snake hatchling is listed as £46.06. I remember I bought one from you last year and it was £30, which is still too much. It should be more like £25 for a normal hatchling, at the most! Especially since you add shipping on to that cost


Hi Ladybird, this is all relative to where they've come from. All our prices reflect what we get them in for. Cheers, Phil



Meko said:


> could be a problem with blacklists somewhere along the line.. If you do a feedback form rather than emailing, i think you have mentioned something like that, then it'd come from your domain to your domain. Even still it won't gaurentee the reply will get back to the other person.
> Email is something where you can never really win.


Hi Meko, yeah it is all posted from a form to an e-mail account at the moment - but as from Monday (all being-well), it'll all be from a form to a form, replied to via a form. 

...so if blacklists are the problem, then we'll probably have the same issues. Only way around it, would be to make everyone who wanted to contact us to become a member, then track their enquiries via My Account (which is how order enquiries will work from Monday). 

However, we decided against this for Sales and General enquiries (for now). Cheers, Phil


----------



## philbaker76

Hi guys,

For anyone who is interested; here are some updates to the site:

*E-mail*
As of now, e-mail is logged and stored on our database. Each message has a unique id number and can be tracked. If you're a member and logged-in when you post a message - it can be view at any time via _My Account_ > _View my messages_.

_So, hopefully - no more problems with e-mail._

*Expected delivery date*
Now on the shopping basket AND checkout there is an estimated dispatch date. Although companies do have 30 days to send an order, these deadlines are what we have estimated and given ourselves.

*On and Off Site*
All items clearly state ON or OFF site - I'll be doing a key/page at a later date to explain these more clearly.

*Order Survey*
There is now an order survey for anyone who has placed an order since April 1st 2008. This gives us some basic feedback on individual orders.

*Available to Order highlights*
Did this last week, as per RFUK member feedback - colour coded/highlighted which items/animals are available to order from us.

We're still working on the about us pages. :whip:

All feedback welcome, please let me know if you notice any errors or problems with the site or service. :2thumb:

Cheers, Phil


----------



## weelad

good job :no1:


----------



## jasper1

On the whole, the site was/is fine. The lack of care sheets on some species doesn't bother me as I only buy with what I'm experienced with but I can see how others may find this a problem. But then again, people should research and not buy on impulse.

I also don't mind buying WC as long as it's advertised as such, which it is.

But it's the lack of response which is what's letting you down. I ordered 4 x Rough Greens (Order #: 12522) on 6th Jan, which were in stock at the time of order. I received an automated response to say that these would be delivered on/before 11th Jan. However, date came and went and nothing received. I left it for a couple of weeks, still nothing, so fired off an email. In fact I probably sent three or four before I actually got a reply. And these were sent days/weeks apart. I think I got a reply from yourselves around end of Feb/beginning of March stating that they were out of stock. Can't exactly remember who from, I think it was someone called Steve. 

To be fair, you did offer me my money back but I said leave it and send the snakes when they eventually come in stock. Which you did, and I received them some time in April. All arrived nicely packaged and in fine fettle so no complaints there. 

Like I said, the lack of response is were you let yourselves down. A phone # may be better/quicker to get a response and would give that personal touch.

Good luck for the future.


----------



## Reptilover

Seems your doing aot to improve and correct your customer service! Maybe it could be wise posting a post on here asking for caresheets experienced people have writen. May be a way of getting atleast some information on each species you sell.

I also agree with some people, shame most of the animals are WC and not CB/CF, could be wise to choose some different importers/breeders.

Good Luck :2thumb:


----------



## braund09

*frog*

Not for defendant, have to talk to Dad should be able to, would you be able to have a cb albino horned frog and meet me some in Chesterfield on 09/08/08 (my bday).


----------



## adamntitch

well have to say am not happy i always was before but after the animals i just bought am not karen said she would sort something out but the minite i said am still not happy all gos quiet on the comunication front


----------



## pied pythons

adamntitch said:


> well have to say am not happy i always was before but after the animals i just bought am not karen said she would sort something out but the minite i said am still not happy all gos quiet on the comunication front


what's up with the stock you bought; just out of interest?: victory:


----------



## itubagus

philbaker76 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> For anyone who is interested; here are some updates to the site:
> 
> *E-mail*
> As of now, e-mail is logged and stored on our database. Each message has a unique id number and can be tracked. If you're a member and logged-in when you post a message - it can be view at any time via _My Account_ > _View my messages_.
> 
> _So, hopefully - no more problems with e-mail._


Have found that this works well, I have been impressed with the communication that I have recently had:2thumb:.


----------



## adamntitch

pied pythons said:


> what's up with the stock you bought; just out of interest?: victory:


ad rather give karen the chance to make it right before shouting about it 2 much


----------



## philbaker76

jasper1 said:


> On the whole, the site was/is fine. The lack of care sheets on some species doesn't bother me as I only buy with what I'm experienced with but I can see how others may find this a problem. But then again, people should research and not buy on impulse.
> 
> I also don't mind buying WC as long as it's advertised as such, which it is.
> 
> But it's the lack of response which is what's letting you down. I ordered 4 x Rough Greens (Order #: 12522) on 6th Jan, which were in stock at the time of order. I received an automated response to say that these would be delivered on/before 11th Jan. However, date came and went and nothing received. I left it for a couple of weeks, still nothing, so fired off an email. In fact I probably sent three or four before I actually got a reply. And these were sent days/weeks apart. I think I got a reply from yourselves around end of Feb/beginning of March stating that they were out of stock. Can't exactly remember who from, I think it was someone called Steve.
> 
> To be fair, you did offer me my money back but I said leave it and send the snakes when they eventually come in stock. Which you did, and I received them some time in April. All arrived nicely packaged and in fine fettle so no complaints there.
> 
> Like I said, the lack of response is were you let yourselves down. A phone # may be better/quicker to get a response and would give that personal touch.
> 
> Good luck for the future.


Thanks Jasper - we now do have a landline number; and are making every effort to over come the problems we've had with communication. :2thumb:

Thanks for the feedback. Cheers, Phil



Reptilover said:


> Seems your doing aot to improve and correct your customer service! Maybe it could be wise posting a post on here asking for caresheets experienced people have writen. May be a way of getting atleast some information on each species you sell.
> 
> I also agree with some people, shame most of the animals are WC and not CB/CF, could be wise to choose some different importers/breeders.
> 
> Good Luck :2thumb:


We are always on the lookout for new suppliers; and we do push them for CB/CF stock.

Would love some contributions from RFUK members on caresheets. We want to keep them simple initially, but have article pages for more indepth articles - such as breeding, advanced caresheets, etc.

Thanks for posting. Cheers, Phil



braund09 said:


> Not for defendant, have to talk to Dad should be able to, would you be able to have a cb albino horned frog and meet me some in Chesterfield on 09/08/08 (my bday).


As long as they're in stock mate; I'll ask Karen to order you one in. All the horned frogs are captive bred 

Give her a call in the morning 01246 568390 - to confirm you want it. 

Meeting up isn't a problem :2thumb:

Happy Birthday for Friday. Cheers, Phil



adamntitch said:


> well have to say am not happy i always was before but after the animals i just bought am not karen said she would sort something out but the minite i said am still not happy all gos quiet on the comunication front...
> 
> ad rather give karen the chance to make it right before shouting about it 2 much


Hi adamntitch, we have no problems with you posting any concerns here - this is what it's for 

I've asked Karen - is it something to do with a blister on your "Non Feeder Royal"? Karen says she e-mailed on Friday/Saturday - thinks it could be caused by stress (of shipping/assist feeding) and should go on it's next shed. 

Please keep us posted mate, and let me know if you didn't get the mail. Cheers, Phil


----------



## philbaker76

itubagus said:


> Have found that this works well, I have been impressed with the communication that I have recently had:2thumb:.


Thanks mate. :2thumb:


----------



## adamntitch

Hi adamntitch, we have no problems with you posting any concerns here - this is what it's for 

I've asked Karen - is it something to do with a blister on your "Non Feeder Royal"? Karen says she e-mailed on Friday/Saturday - thinks it could be caused by stress (of shipping/assist feeding) and should go on it's next shed. 

Please keep us posted mate, and let me know if you didn't get the mail. Cheers, Phil[/quote]

yeah to do with the blister but also we small spots on its body that are weeping pus now karen said she check them over before sending but i dont think this many lumps and small scabs would turn up just from shipping thats crap as far as am conserend karen also said if i was still not happy after the weekend (they arrived the friday) then she would look at a refund or pet points but that all changed to being o its stress or what ever never have i heard about any animals getting blisters from stress 

she also stopped the emails after i told her i was still not happy in my eyes and probley most other peoples she has sold un healthy animals ok i bought non feeders and thats fine but no excuse for the scabs and blisters its almost like they have had ticks taken off them and left the heads in and they have become infected


----------



## philbaker76

adamntitch said:


> yeah to do with the blister but also we small spots on its body that are weeping pus now karen said she check them over before sending but i dont think this many lumps and small scabs would turn up just from shipping thats crap as far as am conserend karen also said if i was still not happy after the weekend (they arrived the friday) then she would look at a refund or pet points but that all changed to being o its stress or what ever never have i heard about any animals getting blisters from stress
> 
> she also stopped the emails after i told her i was still not happy in my eyes and probley most other peoples she has sold un healthy animals ok i bought non feeders and thats fine but no excuse for the scabs and blisters its almost like they have had ticks taken off them and left the heads in and they have become infected


Hi guys, we've been told by a "snake expert" contact that it could be due to stress of shipping/assist feeding.

Can't comment on the scabs and blisters - all I can tell you is Karen personally checks them before they go out. They've been treated for mites/ticks as standard - but they didn't have any.

Karen should be replying to ALL mail - if you're concerned, she's not replied to one - please call her on 01246 568390 (Mon-Fri 10:00 - 18:00).

Keep me posted. Cheers, Phil


----------



## adamntitch

o phil shes replyed but av to send the snake bk to her if am still not happy with it o so ok av to send as shes calling it a stressed snake av to stress out more and then she will send a replacement after her first words where al give you a refund or pet points if your still not happy 

i dont know how well al be able to get pics and she wanted them emailed to her but al post them here for everyone to see if she can not bother then am not bothered if she gets a bad name
there is no way these scabs came up over 2 days so her checking it over is a lie and i fully intend to take it further it will be going to the vets and if they conform this has all happened before it was sent then she will be paying the bill for the vet unless she can work this out on her own with me but to be hoinist she does not seam to care its money money money and thats all she cares about 

am sorry to write all this as i was first to sing there prasies but with these and her lack of care ad say

BE WARNED BE WARNED EXOTIC PETS ARE MONEY GRABERS AND DONT CARE ABOUT THERE LIVESTOCK


----------



## philbaker76

adamntitch said:


> o phil shes replyed but av to send the snake bk to her if am still not happy with it o so ok av to send as shes calling it a stressed snake av to stress out more and then she will send a replacement after her first words where al give you a refund or pet points if your still not happy
> 
> i dont know how well al be able to get pics and she wanted them emailed to her but al post them here for everyone to see if she can not bother then am not bothered if she gets a bad name
> there is no way these scabs came up over 2 days so her checking it over is a lie and i fully intend to take it further it will be going to the vets and if they conform this has all happened before it was sent then she will be paying the bill for the vet unless she can work this out on her own with me but to be hoinist she does not seam to care its money money money and thats all she cares about
> 
> am sorry to write all this as i was first to sing there prasies but with these and her lack of care ad say
> 
> BE WARNED BE WARNED EXOTIC PETS ARE MONEY GRABERS AND DONT CARE ABOUT THERE LIVESTOCK


Hi Adam, I can understand you being upset - but I can assure you she does care.

Karen does personally check all animals before they're sent out. I'll ask her to give you a call on Monday.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## adamntitch

to be honist i realy dont want to talk to her ad end up screaming down the phone shes been in touch now by email and we may get this sorted but i think her statment in my email saying her python people or what ever leaves alot to be thought about am sure there not python specialists i have had a forum member that was at mine have a look and al ask them if they can post and say what they thought but its much the same as mine


----------



## philbaker76

OK, I'll ask her not to call. But want to get this sorted for you mate. 

She does have a specialist suppliers/friends - one guy was there last week. We want to find out what the problem is too.

Keep me posted _personally_ mate. Want to see this resolved for you. Cheers, Phil


----------



## adamntitch

thanks am uploading pics now to send to her and see what happens


----------



## philbaker76

adamntitch said:


> thanks am uploading pics now to send to her and see what happens


Nice one. Keep me posted mate. Cheers, Phil


----------



## Woodi

BUMP!!

Sorry for the long delay in posting on this thread, a rolling stone gather's no moss!!!:whistling2:

Hi all, Hi Phil

1st things first, a big thankyou from PRINCESS and myself for the 4640 views in the RIP section, without you I don't think we'd have this thread to respond to.:flrt:

You're all a credit to this site .

We seem to have achieved something good for the reptile community and it's loved animals. If it stops the suffering of just ONE animal then we've done something right.

Thankyou

Secondly, thanks Phil for having the balls to do this, it definately needed doing. I got a call from Karen with a full apology, better late than never, and found her to be honestly disturbed by the whole incident. Thanks Karen for that, that took balls also!!! 

You now seem to have had a good response from everyone, good as well as bad, and hopefully mistakes have been learned from and are being improved.

I do hope everything truly does work out for both yourselves and the animals you are supplying.


----------



## philbaker76

Woodi said:


> BUMP!!
> 
> Sorry for the long delay in posting on this thread, a rolling stone gather's no moss!!!:whistling2:


Hi Woodi, thanks for the post. Much appreciated mate.

I think the *main issue* we've had, has been the e-mail communication problem.

However, this _should_ now be fixed, all e-mail is stored and tracked via the database - and accessable via My Account, for any members who are logged in when they send an e-mail.

Karen would never intentionally send out an animal/product with problems. ...but it does happen (sorry Adam).

Karen sends out hundreds of orders a month, and there are over 10,000 orders in the database.

If anyone has had a problem with anything from Exotic-Pets.co.uk - I'd hope you've contacted Karen, and she has sorted it for you.

We've set up a new *order survey system*, allowing customers to give us feedback on their orders - which is _also_ giving us some great feedback.

The aim of the Exotic-Pets.co.uk site, is not _just_ to sell pets. 

As standard, we'd aim to give basic care sheets and more specialist advice via the articles section. ...if anyone would like to contribute an article, I'll be handling these personally. So please, get intouch.

Thanks again for the feedback guys. 

Cheers, Phil

_p.s. Adam, would you mind if I posted some of your photos of the Royal on the forum?_


----------



## negri21

philbaker76 said:


> Hi Woodi, thanks for the post. Much appreciated mate.
> 
> I think the *main issue* we've had, has been the e-mail communication problem.
> 
> However, this _should_ now be fixed, all e-mail is stored and tracked via the database - and accessable via My Account, for any members who are logged in when they send an e-mail.
> 
> Karen would never intentionally send out an animal/product with problems. ...but it does happen (sorry Adam).
> 
> Karen sends out hundreds of orders a month, and there are over 10,000 orders in the database.
> 
> If anyone has had a problem with anything from Exotic-Pets.co.uk - I'd hope you've contacted Karen, and she has sorted it for you.
> 
> We've set up a new *order survey system*, allowing customers to give us feedback on their orders - which is _also_ giving us some great feedback.
> 
> The aim of the Exotic-Pets.co.uk site, is not _just_ to sell pets.
> 
> As standard, we'd aim to give basic care sheets and more specialist advice via the articles section. ...if anyone would like to contribute an article, I'll be handling these personally. So please, get intouch.
> 
> Thanks again for the feedback guys.
> 
> Cheers, Phil
> 
> _p.s. Adam, would you mind if I posted some of your photos of the Royal on the forum?_


i think you have got it all wrong if you think the main problem is email communication . 

your main problem is you have a faceless business who sell a high level of WC stock . most of which seems to be ordered after the customer has bought it . 
and from reading the posts on here , it is sent to you then sent straight out again without you even checking it over.


i think if i could get a hold off a wholesale stock sheet i could do a better job than your selfs


----------



## philbaker76

negri21 said:


> i think you have got it all wrong if you think the main problem is email communication .
> 
> your main problem is you have a faceless business who sell a high level of WC stock . most of which seems to be ordered after the customer has bought it .
> and from reading the posts on here , it is sent to you then sent straight out again without you even checking it over.
> 
> 
> i think if i could get a hold off a wholesale stock sheet i could do a better job than your selfs


The majority of our customers, don't have a problem with the stock. From reading the forum post you can tell that most of the problems are frustration over lack of communication.

We advertise what is available to us WC, CF, CB etc. We feel all pet shops (on and off line) should be open where the stock is from. I find it hard to understand why we get the flack for stating it. ...as you pointed out - they are the same wholesalers.

Most pets are with us for *at least* around 48hrs before being sent out.

We're not faceless mate - as you can see from my forum name - I'm *Philip Baker* and *Karen Baker* (my sister) runs Exotic-Pets.co.uk.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## thewifestolemyaccount

Am trying to be polite but might not last long.

How can you possibly justify selling assist feed Royal's to the general public at any price but especially at £40? That's a damn good margin. What advice do you provide to people (most) that have no experience of helping these animals? You wonder why you have a crap reputation, this is a damn good reason for this. Completely irresponsible and with no interest in the animals welfare.

Simon


----------



## philbaker76

thewifestolemyaccount said:


> Am trying to be polite but might not last long.
> 
> How can you possibly justify selling assist feed Royal's to the general public at any price but especially at £40? That's a damn good margin. What advice do you provide to people (most) that have no experience of helping these animals? You wonder why you have a crap reputation, this is a damn good reason for this. Completely irresponsible and with no interest in the animals welfare.
> 
> Simon


Hi Simon, we didn't buy them in as Non or Assist Feeders - Karen has a system of sorting them out with her feeding records. Price is reflected on what we buy them in for.

Karen is writing something about assist feeding etc. (or should I say it's on her to-do-list).

By listing them as WC and or Assist Feeding - we'd hope people (most) would make every effort to understand the responisiblity they're taking on before purchasing any pet (as I and I'm sure you would). 

You're not the first person to recommend we don't sell non or assist feeders; I'll discuss this with Karen.

Thanks for the feedback. Cheers, Phil


----------



## adamntitch

phil post the pictures if you want also karen has refunded me the cost of the vets bill and it turned out to be infected insect bites that caused the blister and bumps on the snakes body so am happy now but i would still be very wary about buying again due to this but i have to say she has been very good with replying to emails most of the time and was nice enough to pay the vets bill


----------



## negri21

philbaker76 said:


> The majority of our customers, don't have a problem with the stock. From reading the forum post you can tell that most of the problems are frustration over lack of communication.
> 
> We advertise what is available to us WC, CF, CB etc. We feel all pet shops (on and off line) should be open where the stock is from. I find it hard to understand why we get the flack for stating it. ...as you pointed out - they are the same wholesalers.
> 
> Most pets are with us for *at least* around 48hrs before being sent out.
> 
> We're not faceless mate - as you can see from my forum name - I'm *Philip Baker* and *Karen Baker* (my sister) runs Exotic-Pets.co.uk.
> 
> Cheers, Phil



how long have you been trading ? how long has it taken you to introduce your self 

keeping stuff for 48 hrs is hardly worth bragging about . it seems you prefer a quick turn around in stock rather than the animals welfare .

good luck in your attempt to turn the business around


----------



## philbaker76

adamntitch said:


> phil post the pictures if you want...


Thanks Adam. Glad to hear things are sorted. Cheers, Phil



negri21 said:


> how long have you been trading ? how long has it taken you to introduce your self
> 
> keeping stuff for 48 hrs is hardly worth bragging about . it seems you prefer a quick turn around in stock rather than the animals welfare .
> 
> good luck in your attempt to turn the business around


Hi negri21, 

Trading as Exotic-Pets.co.uk since 2005 - before this Karen used to breed mantids and sell them on a site called MantisUK.com

Not sure I understand the "how long has it taken to introduce yourself" - I came on the forum soon as I noticed people were posting problems. At the time they were news to us, so I wanted to get to the bottom of it - hence the thread.

Not "bragging" mate, just telling you - around 48hrs is *at least*. Karen does care about the welfare of the animals.

I don't think it's a case of _turning the business around_, it does OK - I'm on here to air any issues RFUK memebers may have had and get some feedback.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## carpy

philbaker76 said:


> Hi Simon, we didn't buy them in as Non or Assist Feeders - Karen has a system of sorting them out with her feeding records. Price is reflected on what we buy them in for.
> 
> Karen is writing something about assist feeding etc. (or should I say it's on her to-do-list).
> 
> By listing them as WC and or Assist Feeding - we'd hope people (most) would make every effort to understand the responisiblity they're taking on before purchasing any pet (as I and I'm sure you would).
> 
> You're not the first person to recommend we don't sell non or assist feeders; I'll discuss this with Karen.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Cheers, Phil


i would say thats extremely short sighted. i think no wild caught or assist feedi royals should be sold online. with no exception. for the pure fact that its not always experienced people that buy them. in fact i would go so far to say that most of the people that buy them have less experience than they should have.

its like i think the same is the case for selling burms online anyone can buy them, and i think many people do. it wouldnt surprise me if people with no prior reptile experience buy them. things like teenagers buying them because its cool to own a huge snake. then finding it gets to big and trying to sell it. all the while with the animal being kept in poor condition. 

same goes with wild caught viper boa's. they can be a pain, but i doubt half of them go to the experienced homes they should

my only personal experience is once again by email. sent 2 or 3 regarding candoia sp. but never heard anything.

well done for doing this, but alot of work is needed i think

oh, and just read the post above :



> Most pets are with us for *at least* around 48hrs before being sent out.


thats not good. in fact thats poor. most? so some are sent out less than 48 hours after you recieved them??? i think all animals should be quarentined for a matter of weeks, not hours, especially wild caught animals.


----------



## thewifestolemyaccount

philbaker76 said:


> Hi Simon, we didn't buy them in as Non or Assist Feeders - Karen has a system of sorting them out with her feeding records. Price is reflected on what we buy them in for.
> 
> Karen is writing something about assist feeding etc. (or should I say it's on her to-do-list).
> 
> By listing them as WC and or Assist Feeding - we'd hope people (most) would make every effort to understand the responisiblity they're taking on before purchasing any pet (as I and I'm sure you would).
> 
> You're not the first person to recommend we don't sell non or assist feeders; I'll discuss this with Karen.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Cheers, Phil


Thanks for your reply Phil, at least you do now have a presence here (that could be seen as quite brave )

I'm sure they were bought in as yet another sack load of WC/CF babies, some work out some don't. It's still an appalling practice for which the only motivation is profit as there are plenty of genuine CB babies. The easy answer here is to take a stand and refuse to buy them in, then you don't have any problem. It's bad enough a retail shop selling them but mail order around the country, the mind boggles with the problems you must get.
Honestly, how many people have asked about the care of these animals rather than see that at the moment from you they are the ONLY way to get an affordable animal?
Personally when I first saw your site some time ago I was very impressed by it. But then I saw the ratio of WC or CF you have. There is no excuse for it. There is a place for WC to establish breeding colonies of rare animals but not in the pet trade except to increase profits and decrease welfare.

Again thanks for your reply


----------



## carpy

philbaker76 said:


> Not "bragging" mate, just telling you - around 48hrs is *at least*. Karen does care about the welfare of the animals.


see im afraid to me that shows the opposite. it seems to me that this shows that karen doesnt care about the welfare of the animals, and wants to get them to their owners, and make money as soon as possible. 48 hours??? that is very very poor. and whilst i was impressed by this thread, and the fact that you are taking in all the comments and criticism to the point that i was considering buying some candoia from you, it is this piece of information that has prevented me from buying. its not good enough


----------



## thewifestolemyaccount

carpy said:


> thats not good. in fact thats poor. most? so some are sent out less than 48 hours after you recieved them??? i think all animals should be quarentined for a matter of weeks, not hours, especially wild caught animals.


They are probably going straight from the wholesaler direct to customers or passing through this company. They may have been sorted at the wholesaler but don't bet on it.


----------



## carpy

thewifestolemyaccount said:


> They are probably going straight from the wholesaler direct to customers or passing through this company. They may have been sorted at the wholesaler but don't bet on it.


exactly my point. how can this be caring for the welfare of the animals??


----------



## Mason

philbaker76 said:


> Not "bragging" mate, just telling you - around 48hrs is *at least*. Karen does care about the welfare of the animals.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Phil


Damn right you're not bragging.

No one on here would suspect you are bragging about such an AWFUL business practice. 48 hours? Jeebus.

The only legitimate use of the phrases "48 hours quarentine" and "animal welfare" together in the same sentance would be 

"we QT for 48 hours, this shows our total lack of consideration for animal welfare"

It also goes a LONG way towards explainig the problems you do get. 48 hours, especially with WC, is no where near long enough to judge the health of an animal and therefore the quality of 'goods' the customer gets. 48 hours isn't even enough time to de-tick and worm animals!


----------



## philbaker76

carpy said:


> i would say thats extremely short sighted. i think no wild caught or assist feedi royals should be sold online...


We're doing our best guys - I'm sure you appreciate it'd be a lot easier for us to just list stock pages of stock - just with prices and conveniently forget to mention if it's WC, CF or mention if it's eating or not and just highlight the odd CB.

The duty of care is with the owner (with us when they are with in our care). We can't profile and dictate who buys a pet, but we do our best to advise (when asked) and via the site.

Karen never actually stocks larger snakes (such as Retics) - most people who buy these from us, purchase them off-site. Although she has a lot larger snakes available to her (that aren't listed).

I can't comment on the quarantine - I don't know much about that side of things. But, everyone's comments/feedback will be addressed.

Thanks for taking the time to post. Cheers, Phil



thewifestolemyaccount said:


> Thanks for your reply Phil, at least you do now have a presence here (that could be seen as quite brave )
> 
> I'm sure they were bought in as yet another sack load of WC/CF babies, some work out some don't. It's still an appalling practice for which the only motivation is profit as there are plenty of genuine CB babies. The easy answer here is to take a stand and refuse to buy them in, then you don't have any problem. It's bad enough a retail shop selling them but mail order around the country, the mind boggles with the problems you must get.
> Honestly, how many people have asked about the care of these animals rather than see that at the moment from you they are the ONLY way to get an affordable animal?
> Personally when I first saw your site some time ago I was very impressed by it. But then I saw the ratio of WC or CF you have. There is no excuse for it. There is a place for WC to establish breeding colonies of rare animals but not in the pet trade except to increase profits and decrease welfare.
> 
> Again thanks for your reply


I know from reading the posts, you'd think we get nothing but problems - however; it's the complete opposite. (As I hope to prove with the results of our order surveys)

We had about 85 CF Royals a month or so ago, we're down to our last 20 or so - if there is anyone who'd like to supply us with colonies of CB stock.
Please PM me, we genuinely would prefer to stock it over CF and WC.

It is a business, and we do need to make a profit to survive - but it's never at welfare of an animal. Karen does have a background with the RSPCA and working in a vets.

When we have been asked advice; we've advised appropriately and to the best of our knowledge. 

We always recommend people to go and do their own research.

Thanks again for the post. Cheers, Phil


----------



## philbaker76

carpy said:


> see im afraid to me that shows the opposite...





thewifestolemyaccount said:


> They are probably going straight from the wholesaler direct to customers or passing through this company. They may have been sorted at the wholesaler but don't bet on it.





carpy said:


> exactly my point. how can this be caring for the welfare of the animals??





Mason said:


> No one on here would suspect you are bragging about such an AWFUL business practice. 48 hours? Jeebus.


OK guys, I _personally_ don't know much about this kind of stuff - I haven't asked Karen for any confirmation/comments yet. ...but what would you suggest?

Keeping in mind, most of the stock in question is from UK wholesalers. 

Forgive my ignorance - but I can't see a pet shop keeping stock (not just reptiles) around the back for several weeks. What would be good practice?

Can any RFUK retailers shed some light on this for me? 

Cheers, Phil


----------



## carpy

i know retailers that only sell after the animal has fed. and that is the minimum. to my knowledge i dont know a single retailer that doesnt q for at least a week. i recently recieved a shipment from surinam via a retailer in holland, and that retailer quarentined them for 3 weeks. i then sold one or 2 excess animals on, but that was only afteri was 100% satisfied with their health. for me that meant multiple feeds and a clear bill of health


----------



## philbaker76

carpy said:


> i know retailers that only sell after the animal has fed. and that is the minimum. to my knowledge i dont know a single retailer that doesnt q for at least a week.


Hi Carpy, just spoke with Karen.

That is basically the same as us ~ anything we import (which isn't much) ourselves is seperated and "quarantined" for *at least* a week.

Everything else (from UK wholesalers) is housed, fed, watered, checked and kept for *at least* 48hrs. 

Again, open to suggestions. Cheers, Phil


----------



## carpy

care to read on in my post. a week forwild caught animals isnt enough. a week for animals imported isnt enough. 48 hours for potentially cf and wc animals from a uk wholesaler is a piss take quite frankly. everything needs to be a week minimum. and that is absolute minimum.

like i say, you have lost me as a customer just though that one piece of information, and it would be interesting to see how many others you would lose if you published that info


----------



## thewifestolemyaccount

philbaker76 said:


> It is a business, and we do need to make a profit to survive - but it's never at welfare of an animal. Karen does have a background with the RSPCA and working in a vets.


If you are selling, and therefore encouraging WC/CF animals then it is to the detriment of the animal's welfare.


----------



## negri21

philbaker76 said:


> We can't profile and dictate who buys a pet,




well you should do , both my local shops have quizzed me at times and i have seen them refuse to sell to poeple who havent done there home work .





philbaker76 said:


> OK guys, I _personally_ don't know much about this kind of stuff - I haven't asked Karen for any confirmation/comments yet. ...but what would you suggest?
> 
> Keeping in mind, most of the stock in question is from UK wholesalers.
> 
> Forgive my ignorance - but I can't see a pet shop keeping stock (not just reptiles) around the back for several weeks. What would be good practice?
> 
> Can any RFUK retailers shed some light on this for me?
> 
> Cheers, Phil


you should order in stuff that sells well and keep it in stock , look after them and make sure they are ok , for longer than 48 hours .

ideally you should actually have premises people can come visit to pick up , drop of . the idea of a 100% mail order reptile shop isnt my idea of a good shop . .


most online shops have actual premises you can visit .


----------



## philbaker76

carpy said:


> care to read on in my post. a week forwild caught animals isnt enough. a week for animals imported isnt enough. 48 hours for potentially cf and wc animals from a uk wholesaler is a piss take quite frankly. everything needs to be a week minimum. and that is absolute minimum.
> 
> like i say, you have lost me as a customer just though that one piece of information, and it would be interesting to see how many others you would lose if you published that info


It's our understanding that the wholesalers have quarantined the animal for at least as week - before we get it.

WC, CF or CB - they all have the same proceedure.

Don't mind losing potential customers for genuine reasons. Hope you appreciate I'm being open and answering your comments/questions honestly.



thewifestolemyaccount said:


> If you are selling, and therefore encouraging WC/CF animals then it is to the detriment of the animal's welfare.


I can't argue this point. But, please appreciate the fact we state WC/CF it so you have the choice. Currently, this is the best we can do until more CB becomes available to us. Again, if anyone is or knows of CB colonies - please PM me.



negri21 said:


> well you should do , both my local shops have quizzed me at times and i have seen them refuse to sell to poeple who havent done there home work...


We can a arrange a collection and deliver locally, however our building is on a working farm - which is not open to the public, we don't have insurance.

We only order the off-site items in, when they've been ordered.

Sounds like you have good pet shops - most I visited have given poor advice (another reason we publish basic care sheets on our site).

Again, thanks for the posts. Cheers, Phil


----------



## cooljules

philbaker76 said:


> It's our understanding that the wholesalers have quarantined the animal for at least as week - before we get it.
> 
> WC, CF or CB - they all have the same proceedure.
> 
> Don't mind losing potential customers for genuine reasons. Hope you appreciate I'm being open and answering your comments/questions honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't argue this point. But, please appreciate the fact we state WC/CF it so you have the choice. Currently, this is the best we can do until more CB becomes available to us. Again, if anyone is or knows of CB colonies - please PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> We can a arrange a collection and deliver locally, however our building is on a working farm - which is not open to the public, we don't have insurance.
> 
> We only order the off-site items in, when they've been ordered.
> 
> Sounds like you have good pet shops - most I visited have given poor advice (another reason we publish basic care sheets on our site).
> 
> Again, thanks for the posts. Cheers, Phil


any jobs coming up in the near future?:notworthy:


----------



## Dan

carpy said:


> i recently recieved a shipment from surinam via a retailer in holland, and that retailer quarentined them for 3 weeks.


:lol2::whistling2::lol2:

Phil, KUDOS to ya mate.
Unfortunately what you have done is be honest and that never goes down well - when it comes to this subject people just don't want to know. Tha majority of online sellers will buy in to order and send straight out again. That boys and girls is the way it works.

I see LOADS of people on here rushing to shops with "Stock just in" and not even thinking about it. Hypocracy at its best.


For the record, never dealt with these people before, don't know them on a personal basis and i have no intention of changing this.
He is however trying his best to make you lot happy, the very least you could do is show him some respect and have some manners when replying to his thread.


----------



## philbaker76

cooljules said:


> any jobs coming up in the near future?:notworthy:


...not at the moment mate, but the plan is to bring on someone else like Karen soon as we can afford it.



Dan said:


> :lol2::whistling2::lol2:
> 
> Phil, KUDOS to ya mate.
> Unfortunately what you have done is be honest and that never goes down well - when it comes to this subject people just don't want to know...


Thanks Dan, appreciate the post mate. :2thumb:


----------



## Ally

Dan said:


> He is however trying his best to make you lot happy, the very least you could do is show him some respect and have some manners when replying to his thread.


I'm with you there, trying to sort problems can only be a good thing.

As for the CB/CF thing, I know of plenty of shows that aren't honest about where they get the Royals from, tell people they're CB and feeding when they're clearly not - surely better to know the truth?
As for quarantining new stock, of the 7 localish shops I know of, the ONLY ones that Q's as standard is where I work... Very few shops actually do this... "New in Stock" is a big seller!


----------



## cooljules

philbaker76 said:


> ...not at the moment mate, but the plan is to bring on someone else like Karen soon as we can afford it.


my looks+your brains cant fail :lol2:


----------



## cooljules

Chiltern Reptiles said:


> I'm with you there, trying to sort problems can only be a good thing.
> 
> As for the CB/CF thing, I know of plenty of shows that aren't honest about where they get the Royals from, tell people they're CB and feeding when they're clearly not - surely better to know the truth?
> As for quarantining new stock, of the 7 localish shops I know of, the ONLY ones that Q's as standard is where I work... Very few shops actually do this... "New in Stock" is a big seller!


my local, the snake shop had some african long neck turtles, didnt start to sell for some weeks later, same went for some poison dart frogs...not sure for common stuff how long but i know stuff isnt put straight out, kept and monitored for a good while


----------



## Meko

negri21 said:


> .
> 
> 
> most online shops have actual premises you can visit .


 
pretty sure thats incorrect, or just worded wrong. Most shops have an online website you can order from but most online shops don't have premises you can visit. 
That's the main reason the prices are 'usually' cheaper - they have fewer overheads. No business rates, no shop to look nice for the customer, no shelves full of stock that might not sell just because you have to have it there.


----------



## carpy

philbaker76 said:


> It's our understanding that the wholesalers have quarantined the animal for at least as week - before we get it.
> 
> WC, CF or CB - they all have the same proceedure.
> 
> Don't mind losing potential customers for genuine reasons. Hope you appreciate I'm being open and answering your comments/questions honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't argue this point. But, please appreciate the fact we state WC/CF it so you have the choice. Currently, this is the best we can do until more CB becomes available to us. Again, if anyone is or knows of CB colonies - please PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> We can a arrange a collection and deliver locally, however our building is on a working farm - which is not open to the public, we don't have insurance.
> 
> We only order the off-site items in, when they've been ordered.
> 
> Sounds like you have good pet shops - most I visited have given poor advice (another reason we publish basic care sheets on our site).
> 
> Again, thanks for the posts. Cheers, Phil


firstly, i like the fact that you are being honest, its just a shame that the practices arent very good. the wc, cf and cb animals shouldnt be treated differantly, because you are sourcing them from somewhere other than yourself, so therefore they are being externally brought in and so need lengthy quarentine before you can ensure their quality and good health

you say you publish basic care sheets. yes, maybe for half of them. your caresheets are also not published by yourself. you offer pet points for people to write them. do they get proof-read? for most of the more difficult or unusual species there are no caresheets so this arguement is void.

EDIT: must say though, it is good to see that you are asking about changes and hopefulyl acting on them and rectifying issues!


----------



## philbaker76

Chiltern Reptiles said:


> I'm with you there, trying to sort problems can only be a good thing.


Thanks mate, how long does the shop quarantine for - if you don't mind me asking? PM me if you don't want to post. :notworthy:



cooljules said:


> my local, the snake shop had some african long neck turtles, didnt start to sell for some weeks later, same went for some poison dart frogs...not sure for common stuff how long but i know stuff isnt put straight out, kept and monitored for a good while


Karen knows them at The Snake Shop, Sheffield Exotics is a good shop too. :2thumb:



Meko said:


> pretty sure thats incorrect, or just worded wrong. Most shops have an online website you can order from but most online shops don't have premises you can visit.
> That's the main reason the prices are 'usually' cheaper - they have fewer overheads. No business rates, no shop to look nice for the customer, no shelves full of stock that might not sell just because you have to have it there.


I work in the web industry, most *online businesses* don't have shops - for the *exact* reasons you stated (but there are still business rates on premises ). :2thumb:

But most shops/businesses, do have websites ...if that makes sense?!?


----------



## philbaker76

carpy said:


> firstly, i like the fact that you are being honest, its just a shame that the practices arent very good...


Thanks Carpy, yeah I know we need to get more care sheets and photos on - Karen as been that busy dealing with orders etc. they've got pushed to the back. It is our aim to get a care sheet for everything available.

I think this has been discussed earlier in this thread.

We recently withdrew the offer for Pet Points for care sheets - thanks to RFUK member feedback. We'll be looking at doing our own, hopefully with some input/reviews from you guys.

I want to keep the standard care sheets basic, but more advanced tips/caresheets/articles I'm going to publish in the articles section ...so, if anyone wants to contribute something PM me.

Rest assured, I'll be talking to Karen about the quaratine proceedures this weekend - to see what can be bettered.

Again, thanks for the feedback. Cheers, Phil


----------



## bug man

*epuk*

Very deer but they havent ever let me down on anythink!!!!!


----------



## Faith

Ill tell ya what i dont like, the fact your using FASTWAYS an unlicensed courier to transport your live stock:bash:


----------



## sparkle

but faith ( no offence) if exotic pets like you didnt know they werent able to carry reptiles then they are kind of in the same boat as you and diablo were..

i even called 2 branches this morning one said they DID do it one said they DIDNT

so maybe karen and phil simply dont know

xx


----------



## philbaker76

Hi Faith, not sure I understand? 

Could you PM me with more details - to my knowledge Fastways are licensed. 

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Faith

sparkle said:


> but faith ( no offence) if exotic pets like you didnt know they werent able to carry reptiles then they are kind of in the same boat as you and diablo were..
> 
> i even called 2 branches this morning one said they DID do it one said they DIDNT
> 
> so maybe karen and phil simply dont know
> 
> xx


Maybe hun but had no other way of contacting them so needed it to go on the thread...........


----------



## philbaker76

sparkle said:


> but faith ( no offence) if exotic pets like you didnt know they werent able to carry reptiles then they are kind of in the same boat as you and diablo were...


Thanks Sparkle - yeah, news to us - please let me know more. Cheers, Phil


----------



## sparkle

philbaker76 said:


> Thanks Sparkle - yeah, news to us - please let me know more. Cheers, Phil


 
hi phil im on phone to karen now
xxx


----------



## Faith

philbaker76 said:


> Hi Faith, not sure I understand?
> 
> Could you PM me with more details - to my knowledge Fastways are licensed.
> 
> Cheers, Phil


They are in no way licensed at all, the only licensed courier is TNT
there was a hugh thread on here before you were a member made by selina heres the link
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/classified-chat/108479-courier-questions.html

We used them before an found out they wernt licensed, the problem is if you use a white ticket the parcel gets given to DHL or somewhere like that they are not licensed either, Ask their head office for their licensing number i bet they dont have one.


----------



## philbaker76

Thanks for the heads up Faith - we'll look into this. Cheers, Phil


----------



## philbaker76

Hi guys, for those of you who are interested - we've done some "About us" pages - as suggested by RFUK Members.

About Exotic-Pets.co.uk

We're still working on some more content; I'll upload it when it's done (I'm waiting for Karen as usual ;-) and post here.

Thanks *Sparkle* and *Faith* for the information regarding Fastways, Karen is looking in to it.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## ip3kid

*About the website*


How the Exotic-Pets.co.uk website works








About *Pet Ponits*, cash-back on all website orders
Referring and Earning Money with Exotic-Pets.co.uk
About our Loyalty Discount, giving our best customers the better deals
About the Membership Levels
?


----------



## philbaker76

LOL! Thanks, I'll fix.


----------



## Jayne2269

I think 15 days after ordering 5 day old chicks and them only being dispatched today having paid £7.70 postage is ridiculous!!!!!!!!:bash:


----------



## philbaker76

Sorry about that Jayne2269, I'm told we were one day over our estimate of 10 working days (working days exclude weekends and bank holidays). 

For me to look in to it personally for you, I'll need your Order Number.

Here is an FAQ regarding delivery.
Delivery: Yesterday I paid for Next Day Delivery, so where is my order? - Exotic-Pets.co.uk

Looking at our Order Surveys - time seems to be an issue. We've recently published this page, in order to explain how the company works.
About Exotic-Pets.co.uk - how the website works

It goes in to more detail about off and on site orders. I'm open to suggestion on how we can make this clearer if you (or anyone) has any ideas?

Thanks for your feedback. Cheers, Phil


----------



## Jayne2269

Ok but why were they all defrosted this morning when they arrived???


----------



## philbaker76

They shouldn't have been Jayne, please send us an *Order Enquiry* via the contact form (you'll need to be logged in) ...if you haven't already.

Contacting Exotic-Pets.co.uk

...letting us know all the details of the order, packaging and any other problems. 
Cheers, Phil


----------



## Jayne2269

Out of the 5, 1 was half frozen, they others were all defrosted which means will be wasted. Order num 17768. Have already e mailed to say they were defrosted. So 5 chicks and 7.70 postage and im only gonna be able to use like 1 chick as i cant re freeze them!!


----------



## philbaker76

Thanks Jayne, I'll pass this on - but for a quicker response, please use the Order Enquiry via the contact form. 

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Jayne2269

I did that this morning


----------



## philbaker76

OK. You should be getting a reply soon. We've had some problems with e-mail in the past, so now all e-mail messages are stored on the database -with a unique id number.

As it's an *order enquiry*, your message will get prioirty over General and Sales enquiries. 

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Jayne2269

stil no reply


----------



## philbaker76

Hi Jayne, 

I've checked the system - your e-mail is there (Wednesday 20th August 2008 at 08:06:33); you will get a reply at some point today. 

Cheers, Phil


----------



## ukphil

Sent you an email month a go asking the locality of your scrub pythons and nether got a reply?


----------



## philbaker76

Hi Phil,

We've had some issues with e-mail - these only came to light since we've had feedback from the forum.

We've now changed the site, so all e-mail is stored on the database (bit like a Private Message or Technical Support System). Also, if you have an account with Exotic-Pets.co.uk and you're logged in when you post a message/e-mail to us; you can track your message via *My Account* > *View My Messages*

If the e-mail was sent since this new system has been in place, you should have been issued an enquiry id number. If you haven't had a response; please send the the id and I'll chase it up for you.

To my knowledge, we've not missed an e-mail since the new system has been in place. I can't answer the "locality of scrub pythons" question personally, but if you still want to know - please send an enquiry via: Contacting Exotic-Pets.co.uk

Cheers, Phil


----------



## philbaker76

Hi guys,

Some updates for you - thanks to *Faith* and *Sparkle* for the _heads-up_ on Fastway; like some others, we were mis-sold the service. We no longer use them for livestock.

For those who are interested, we've recently published the results of our *customer order surveys*; they are completely dynamic and aren't edited by us in anyway. 

You can see the results on the home page and some other related pages.
Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop

We're still working on other bits-and-bobs, I'll post when they're live 

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Woodi

:whistling2:


Jayne2269 said:


> I think 15 days after ordering 5 day old chicks and them only being dispatched today having paid £7.70 postage is ridiculous!!!!!!!!:bash:


It's hard to keep such a small quantity frozen, 5 day old chicks defrost very quickly, there is no BULK in the the packaging to hold the temps, even with ice blocks. I got 200 mice sent to Northern Ireland and they arrived still frozen. Phil, maybe a minimum order on frozen stock should be applied to help this not happen, if someone asks for 3 pinkies then of coarse there's no chance of them arriving in a frozen state.

Just a thought:whistling2:


----------



## philbaker76

Good idea - thanks Woodi; I'll put this to Karen. :2thumb:

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Art_Gecko101

I personally havent ordered anything from this website, but I am put off of ordering by the lack of information provided on the species being sold. Exotics all requite specialist care, a lot of the time very different between species, as im sure you know, and so selling livestock, which, most of the time comes with little/no care advice puts across a bad image. To me that is. If Karen wants my advice, she needs to get to work on providing proper caresheets for all the species she sells, or at the very least links to sites that do have good ones (obviously with permission from the other site owner). It would put across a much more professional, considerate attitude toward exotics keeping


----------



## weelad

Art_Gecko101 said:


> I personally havent ordered anything from this website, but I am put off of ordering by the lack of information provided on the species being sold. Exotics all requite specialist care, a lot of the time very different between species, as im sure you know, and so selling livestock, which, most of the time comes with little/no care advice puts across a bad image. To me that is. If Karen wants my advice, she needs to get to work on providing proper caresheets for all the species she sells, or at the very least links to sites that do have good ones (obviously with permission from the other site owner). It would put across a much more professional, considerate attitude toward exotics keeping


show me a site were they provide all the caresheets for every animal they sell?


----------



## Art_Gecko101

www.TreasureCrest.co.uk My site does for a start. I know its a different scale completely but how else can the seller demonstrate that they know how to care for the animals they are selling correctly?


Theres also pollywog.co.uk and thelizardwizard.


----------



## Torres13

I ordered two chams from there over a year ago. I got an email saying they where in stock and ready to go with an estimated dispatch of within 48 hours. The Chams never came, I sent many emails and got no replys. Then around 2-3 months later I got an email saying they where out of stock and finally got my money back. I thought it was dreadful service and considering it was £200+ I wasnt happy with the service I recieved.


----------



## dragonbreeder

well, i ordered on a pre order which was due late august/early september - so far all correspondance has been great, replied to within 24 hours.

there are some coding errors on the site still, but i have notified Karen and i assume she'll be working phil to the bone till he sorts it 

one thing i would suggest is that when a pre order is delayed like the indonesia shipment, you notify those who have ordered - i was a tad dissapointed to have had to go on and look at the pre orders page to find out what was going on.

other than the above, so far so good on the order

Erik & Sadie Paterson


----------



## philbaker76

Art_Gecko101 said:


> I personally havent ordered anything from this website, but I am put off of ordering by the lack of information provided on the species being sold...


Thanks for the Feedback Art_Gecko101 - it is our aim to get a _basic_ caresheet on for every animal we sell. This is why the main part of the site links to caresheets (rather than just a list).

We used to allow users to submit caresheets - but these weren't ideal, so we're not doing them ourselves OR we have a select trusted few writing some for us.

We do encourage (and expect) our customers to do their own research before commiting to buy any pet. ...but I agree - we need something for each on the site.

There is a links directory for Exotic Pet related sites and an article system if anyone wants to contribute/share any keeping/breeding tips etc. 

Feel free to add your site to the directory mate (if you haven't already).
Add your website to the Exotic-Pets.co.uk Directory



Torres13 said:


> I ordered two chams from there over a year ago. I got an email saying they where in stock and ready to go with an estimated dispatch of within 48 hours. The Chams never came, I sent many emails and got no replys. Then around 2-3 months later I got an email saying they where out of stock and finally got my money back. I thought it was dreadful service and considering it was £200+ I wasnt happy with the service I recieved.


Sorry to hear this Torres13 - you have good reason for not being happy. Sounds like our e-mail problem (again). 

Just a re-cap, originally (couple of years ago) the volume of e-mail was overwhelming; we had trouble sorting the *order enquiries* from the general enquiries - leading to massive delays in replies to the mail that mattered the most (customer e-mail). 

...then (few months ago) it came to light, that not all e-mail was getting through (thanks to RFUK memeber feedback). 

So we've changed how it all works; e-mail messages are now stored on and replied to via the database. 

Hopefully, we have it sorted. : victory:



dragonbreeder said:


> ...one thing i would suggest is that when a pre order is delayed like the indonesia shipment, you notify those who have ordered - i was a tad dissapointed to have had to go on and look at the pre orders page to find out what was going on.


Hi Erik & Sadie, yeah - totally agree; Karen should be contacting Pre-Order customers regarding delays. We already can extract pre-order customer e-mail addresses from the database - so no excuse for not contacting you sooner/directly. ...I'll be speaking to Karen about this. 

To my knowledge, there are currently no _code_ errors on the site and Karen hasn't mentioned anything (yet). If you've got one for me, would you mind PMing me or posting it here? :2thumb:

Cheers, Phil


----------



## dragonbreeder

well, in the indonesia pre order, selected animals were sold out, those who ordered those animals had those in "my orders"

say the animals code in your system was OPM3, the codes would show the animal OPM3 in "my orders", but if in pre orders OPM3 was then removed from a selected animal and assigned to another, in "my orders" it would show that the second animal had been ordered and not the initial animal - those who viewed the order in "my orders" would get a shock thinking the incorrect animal was going to be sent however when i contacted karen she said that you have invoices which show the exact order as opposed to using the web based "my orders" area. For customer peace of mind it would be better to assign each individual species with an individual code as opposed to swopping and switching etc

if that makes sense?
i have a habit of rambling on lol


----------



## philbaker76

Yeah, makes perfect sense mate - sound like a "Karen Error" to me ;-) Would you mind PMing me your order number so I can have a look?

Cheers, Phil


----------



## dragonbreeder

you have 2 PM's from me


----------



## philbaker76

Thanks mate - looking now. Cheers, Phil


----------



## philbaker76

Thanks Erik. 

As I assumed ~ human error. Seems Karen has manually changed the "product detail"; unaware that it would change the details in My Account.

The correct details for your order are showing our side. 

However, this has highlighted another potential code error for us. Some customers have commented on the *estimated delivery time* changing - which we thought we'd fixed. But as the product detail changing - the on and off site time could change to; in turn - changing the estimated delivery date.

Thanks again for highlighting this, we're working on fixing it now. 

Cheers, Phil


----------



## dragonbreeder

no worries dude, with a few minor improvements on some places, you could build a massive empire (parhaps an overexaggeration but still) so im glad to help


----------



## philbaker76

LOL! Thanks Erik. All feedback is welcome.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## NikkiB

how totally refreshing!! Someone from a shop that actually listens to the public, without making them feel uncomfortable for speaking up, you deserve to turn the site / business around, and make a good little client base!!!

Congratulations, it sounds like Karen has got a very decent brother to be proud of! :2thumb:


----------



## philbaker76

NikkiB said:


> Congratulations, it sounds like Karen has got a very decent brother to be proud of! :2thumb:


LOL! You've made my day. Thanks Nikki ~ I've been telling Karen that for years :2thumb:

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Jazz

I've got the same problem as mentioned by Erik. I just checked my orders which now state that I've ordered Giant Millipedes!

I actually ordered lizards :]

I presume that Karen has a record of what I actually ordered and will send the right animals. It was a bit of a shock to see my order appeared to have changed.


----------



## dragonbreeder

Jazz, they will have a record of exactly what you ordered same as i, i would imagine so anyway, but hey, i have millipedes too  haha only mine are black and red and not giant haha


----------



## Jazz

You too? I've got the black and red as well!

I hope they have got a record of what I've ordered, though I'd be surprised if they didn't. I've been wanting to keep these lizards for the last seven years.


----------



## Prettyjoby

I had 2 young corns sent to me that died within 36 hours. They were clearly under nourished and I suspect non-feeders.

I contacted the owner who was pretty unhelpful, and pretty much implied I had killed them. 

I also spoke to a woman who had 2 out of 3 lizards die. I am under the impression exotic pets doesn't deal with the animals personally but sends them out from various suppliers. Maybe if this is the case you need to be checking the condition of the animals before sending them on..

edit: This happened 3 years ago so I have no details of the order and I wouldn't realistically be pressing for money back lol.


----------



## dragonbreeder

Jazz said:


> You too? I've got the black and red as well!
> 
> I hope they have got a record of what I've ordered, though I'd be surprised if they didn't. I've been wanting to keep these lizards for the last seven years.


 
i reckon you ordered what i ordered then - i've been wanting them since i first saw them on marcmlucas's site in 06 so im well excited haha


----------



## Torres13

Prettyjoby said:


> I had 2 young corns sent to me that died within 36 hours. They were clearly under nourished and I suspect non-feeders.
> 
> I contacted the owner who was pretty unhelpful, and pretty much implied I had killed them.
> 
> I also spoke to a woman who had 2 out of 3 lizards die. I am under the impression exotic pets doesn't deal with the animals personally but sends them out from various suppliers. Maybe if this is the case you need to be checking the condition of the animals before sending them on..
> 
> edit: This happened 3 years ago so I have no details of the order and I wouldn't realistically be pressing for money back lol.



On that subject...
Do you offer any guarantee's with the animals? If not it might be something to look into


----------



## philbaker76

Jazz said:


> I've got the same problem as mentioned by Erik. I just checked my orders which now state that I've ordered Giant Millipedes!
> 
> I actually ordered lizards :]
> 
> I presume that Karen has a record of what I actually ordered and will send the right animals. It was a bit of a shock to see my order appeared to have changed.


Hi Jazz, everyone will have the same problem. :blush: We should have sorted it; I'll double check with the programmer. If you want me to check your order for you PM me your Order Number mate. :2thumb:



Prettyjoby said:


> I had 2 young corns sent to me that died within 36 hours. They were clearly under nourished and I suspect non-feeders.
> 
> I contacted the owner who was pretty unhelpful, and pretty much implied I had killed them.
> 
> I also spoke to a woman who had 2 out of 3 lizards die. I am under the impression exotic pets doesn't deal with the animals personally but sends them out from various suppliers. Maybe if this is the case you need to be checking the condition of the animals before sending them on..
> 
> edit: This happened 3 years ago so I have no details of the order and I wouldn't realistically be pressing for money back lol.


Hi there, I am sorry to hear this.

If you don't have any order numbers I can reference - I can track it with a name and postcode or Town/City (we have all records from 09/2005)?

Yeah, your understanding is sort-of-correct - like most (if not all) pet shops - live stock comes from _suppliers_ (Wholesalers, Importers, Breeders etc.). For more information - please see:
About Exotic-Pets.co.uk - how the website works

Currently, we hang-on to them for at least 48hrs (depending on the animal - to make sure they're healthy and have had a feed/drink etc.). 

They are *only* sent out if they look fit and healthy to us. ...if not, we contact you (to let you know we're not happy with what we have been sent) and contact our supplier.

Recently the issue of "quarantine" was raised; this hasn't fallen on deaf ears. We're currently finding out what the _industry norm_ is. I don't want to say too much on this until I'm happy the information I have is 100% correct. ...but, we will be publishing a page on our site about our quarantine proceedures.



Torres13 said:


> On that subject...
> Do you offer any guarantee's with the animals? If not it might be something to look into


We guarantee them to be fit and healthy on arrival.

Basically, if you're not 100% happy about ANYTHING with your order - let us know ASAP! 

For example, if you have a "Pet" and you're not happy - let us know *straight away*. We'll make a note and sort something out with you. 

The "Pet" maybe one of 100 we've sold or have on-site. If there is a problem - we need to be sure the rest are OK and inform our supplier.

We do our best to find out the root of _any_ problem; obviously we *do* question _how the animal is being kept_ (just to rule it out - although some people do take offense to this). 

All said; we review the facts of each case "individually" and try to be fair. Open to suggestions.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Prettyjoby

My town is rochester, I think the order would have been made by my mum as the snakes were a birthday present. Her name would be Jane Deady.
if you need anymore details let me know. Also I can't remember if the order was made in august 05 or sept 05., so you may not have the records.

As it is I don't expect any compensation or hope to cause any trouble as its well over now. I just felt this might be an indication that perhaps more time needed to be taken to ensure the animals were in good condition. The corns I recieved came with no feeding records and they were very underweight (triangular body shape) Knowing what I know I suspect the journey as just too much of a shock to the system and brought on death quickly.

I'm a new member to this forum so I am certainly not the source of any negativity towards your site.


----------



## philbaker76

Thanks Prettyjoby, I/we don't take _any_ offence - personally, I want to hear about any problems.

I'll look into it and let you know.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## brndn16

*Exotic Pets*

Bought 2 Chinese Water dragons last year from exotic pets in October and they were not delivered till late in January.
They were both in good condition when they arrived. Sent several e-mails but got no replies back. 
I have several friend who have had similar problems. 
In my opinion it is the waiting time and the fact that most items seem to be out of stock for long period’s of time.
For these reasons in don’t think I would use Exotic Pets again but do agree it is a brave thing to do and if you implement some of the changes people have suggested I think it may win you back a lot of custom and improve Exotic Pets reputation


----------



## philbaker76

Prettyjoby said:


> My town is rochester, I think the order would have been made by my mum as the snakes were a birthday present...


Hi Prettyjoby, sorry it's taken me a while to reply to this - been really busy lately. I can find the order but the notes/e-mail are archived; if you do decide to have anything off the site in the future - let me know and I'll ask Karen to sort you something out.

Cheers, Phil



brndn16 said:


> Bought 2 Chinese Water dragons last year from exotic pets in October and they were not delivered till late in January.
> They were both in good condition when they arrived. Sent several e-mails but got no replies back.
> I have several friend who have had similar problems.
> In my opinion it is the waiting time and the fact that most items seem to be out of stock for long period’s of time.
> For these reasons in don’t think I would use Exotic Pets again but do agree it is a brave thing to do and if you implement some of the changes people have suggested I think it may win you back a lot of custom and improve Exotic Pets reputation


Thanks for the feedback brndn16; the e-mail problem should be sorted now (read earlier in the post for details).

Karen updates the stock levels weekly. Yeah, some animals do sell out quickly. See this page for more information:
About Exotic-Pets.co.uk - how the website works

Thanks again for your comments. Cheers, Phil


----------



## philbaker76

Hi guys,

Not visited the forum for a while - just an update for those who are interested.

We added some pages on WC, CF and CB last year - these are linked in from every pet page.
About the origins of your exotic pet

Remember, if anyone has had a problem with an order - please post the order number here (i.e. *EXP-12345*) or PM me your details. Happy to discuss any issues, ideas or feedback publically or privately.

Thanks to the forum members who have pointed people to this thread. :2thumb:

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Colosseum

Can i add Phill i have never had a bad experience wuth you guys, and i have ordered quite a few bits from you the Rainbow crabs were stunning, ive also chatted to Karen on the phone and find her advice and telphone manner most pleasant keep the good work up.

I would like to see some differant species of Scorpions to those that are commonly sold by pet stores i know you can only get what your suppliers can supply but would be nice. Also only put on your site whats available at the time just abit of friendly advice not a nag.

Cheers
Oliver


----------



## philbaker76

Thanks for the feedback Oliver. Refreshing to see we're gaining the support of RFUK members.

Karen has recently secured more suppliers - so hopefully; a wider variety of stock should be available over the coming months. I'll ask her for more Scorpions.

We do highlight what is "Currently Unavailable" and "Available to Order"; however, there are a couple of reasons we keep the pages on. 

1) So the information is always available (_I know not all have basic caresheets etc. but that's the plan_ ).

2) So registered users can add an *E-mail Notification* (bottom of each page) to get an instant e-mail when the page is updated.

Here is a full list of all "Available to Order" pets and products.
Exotic pets - Reptiles, Amphibians and Inverts in stock at Exotic-Pets.co.uk

Hope this helps.
Thanks again. Phil


----------



## gregmonsta

You should check your earthworms. If they are bred for fishing then they could be a species that either is toxic or is compost reared and therefore also toxic to reptiles.
When I bought them before they where definately 'red wrigglers' (banded and secreting a toxic yellow fluid when handled) which have caused regurgitation in my garter snakes in the past and went straight in the bin when I saw them. Think I raised this issue before ... but you really need to check the ones you have for suitability.


----------



## philbaker76

Hi there,

Yeah it has been raised before. We've tried to get a _latin name_; but our livefood supplier doesn't have it. My understanding is they are supplied for exotic pets and not fishing.

I'll re-raise it with Karen; safe to say ~ we'd rather not sell them if they are harmful to reptiles.

Thanks again for the feedback.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## spend_day

gregmonsta said:


> You should check your earthworms. If they are bred for fishing then they could be a species that either is toxic or is compost reared and therefore also toxic to reptiles.
> When I bought them before they where definately 'red wrigglers' (banded and secreting a toxic yellow fluid when handled) which have caused regurgitation in my garter snakes in the past and went straight in the bin when I saw them. Think I raised this issue before ... but you really need to check the ones you have for suitability.


there's a bit of controversy when it comes to eisenia sp's (commonly know as red wrigglers) of earthworms especially eisenia fetida (there the ones that normally crop up as fishing bait) they do secreate a substance that is not very nice taste wise (causing alot of animals to spit them out) but there is some confusing over actual toxicity, a few species like eisenia fetida do have some research (altho annoyingly little published papers/reports) saying they are toxic to snakes, but i have yet to see any research saying the same about turtles, lizards or any amphibians (altho some conjecture)

Eisenia species are still sold by some livefood retaillers (generally in "mixed worms" pre packs) but most use dendrobaena species now a days


----------



## philbaker76

Thanks spend day. 

I think at least we should have a disclaimer on our earthworms page. I'll discuss with Karen if it's worth selling them.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## stuart89

I havent bought from you due to the reputation, although having read this post I would buy from you in the future. I think your site is fantastic myself, its simple and layed out well (Reptiles> snakes> pick snake and you got basic care, maximum size and general info)

I will never buy a WC animal personally, and the fact they are sold on the sight does put my off buying.

Its great you are now on this forum aswell, gives a massive confidence boost when it comes to buying from the site, if all communication fails then you can be contacted through the forum.


----------



## joeyboy

stuart89 said:


> I will never buy a WC animal personally, and the fact they are sold on the sight does put my off buying.


Problem is there are quite a few exotics which can only be obtained WC realistically. I believe that's true for hermit crabs and probably other crab species. Some inverts(although mainly because demand vastly outstrips CB supply) and I think some of the smaller and less popular lizards don't seem to be readily available CB. 

And Remember everything has to come WC at some point, that when enough of them have been WC people can start CB them.


----------



## philbaker76

stuart89 said:


> I havent bought from you due to the reputation, although having read this post I would buy from you in the future.


Thanks Stuart :2thumb:



stuart89 said:


> I will never buy a WC animal personally, and the fact they are sold on the sight does put my off buying.


Yeah. We totally respect this mate. This is the reason we make sure we state where an animal is from, so you can make an informed choice.

General: Why do you sell wild caught animals? - Exotic-Pets.co.uk
About the origins of your exotic pet



stuart89 said:


> Its great you are now on this forum aswell, gives a massive confidence boost when it comes to buying from the site...


Nice one. : victory: ...infact, we're going to start advertising some of our *On-Site* stock in the classifieds.

About Exotic-Pets.co.uk - how the website works



joeyboy said:


> Problem is there are quite a few exotics which can only be obtained WC realistically. I believe that's true for hermit crabs and probably other crab species. Some inverts(although mainly because demand vastly outstrips CB supply) and I think some of the smaller and less popular lizards don't seem to be readily available CB.
> 
> And Remember everything has to come WC at some point, that when enough of them have been WC people can start CB them.


100% agree joeyboy.

I know WC vs CB is a passionate topic with Exotic Pet keepers ~ and I understand it's an important one. 

Thanks again for the feedback guys. 
Cheers, Phil


----------



## Philcw

Do you know rough age of your red eye croc skinks?

Might be a good idea of putting down D.OB if known it perhaps a 'thought to be age'.

: victory:


----------



## Joshuashaw

I am not sure if it's just me, but I'd like to see the person who is affiliated with Exotic-pets.co.uk write a letter to the RFUK community as I know I've been tempted to buy from Exotic-pets in the past but I'm always a little cautious of buying an animal from online when you 1.) don't know how it's been kept. 2.) could be the part of the clutch who hasn't managed to get enough food to develop and grow like the others. I know it's my laziness not reading through all the posts but maybe sticky in the General forum as I know many of us have been tempted to purchase from them but not done so due to the rumours and I know I haven't caught up with this thread for a while, but for people who ain't been on the forums for long and haven't read or heard the full story behind Exotic-pets.co.uk so they won't be pursuaded against buying from them.. Hope this makes sense.

J


----------



## philbaker76

Philcw said:


> Do you know rough age of your red eye croc skinks?
> 
> Might be a good idea of putting down D.OB if known it perhaps a 'thought to be age'.
> 
> : victory:


Hi Philcw, the age of the Crocodile Skinks is unknown as they're WC. However, we do have some youger ones (not fully grown) and guestimate these may be around 2yrs old.

Thanks for the tip; I'll put it to Karen.

Cheers, Phil :2thumb:



Joshuashaw said:


> I am not sure if it's just me, but I'd like to see the person who is affiliated with Exotic-pets.co.uk write a letter to the RFUK community...


Hi Joshua, I'm not 100% sure what you mean by writing a letter? What did you have in mind? ...some kind of qualitly statement from us or something like that?

It is a shame that rumours may have cost us new customers. Luckily, we do have a high number of return customers. 

Not sure what else we can do; I'm happy to discuss publically or privately any issues on this thread. All I need is the Order Number or full name of the person who placed the order.

And we display our actual Order Survey results (people who have bought from us). About Exotic-Pets.co.uk order surveys

Let me know what you had in mind. It's an interesting idea. : victory:

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Philcw

Cheers for the reply fella : victory:

Im interested in buying the juvi ones...next month will be most likely, hopefully you will still have one...

if not how often to you get exports from Indonesia? :2thumb:


----------



## markhill

I haven't read all 263 replies and TBH i'm not going to, I'm just going to post my own experiences.

In june 2006 I enquired about a BCI that had just been born on site, the enquirey was answered promptly and I bought the Boa.
All communication concerning this sale was good and I was notified when she was to be delivered so I could be in.
She arrived as planned and all was well.
Overall this was a very good experience.

Another time I enquired about a possible sale of something that wasn't in stock and got no reply what so ever.

It seemed to me at the time that they were only interested in replying to messages that would make them money or get them a sale.

As said this was 3 years ago so things could have changed.


----------



## philbaker76

Philcw said:


> Im interested in buying the juvi ones...next month will be most likely, hopefully you will still have one...
> 
> if not how often to you get exports from Indonesia? :2thumb:


Hi mate,

Crocodile Skinks - we have several left; mainly males ~ sexed pairs are going quick. 

Red Eyed Crocodile Skinks - again, mainly males and all the females are juveniles. But not as many of these left as the above Skinks. 

And, we _aim_ to get stock from Indonesia every couple of months.

Cheers, Phil : victory:



markhill said:


> I haven't read all 263 replies and TBH i'm not going to, I'm just going to post my own experiences.
> 
> In june 2006 I enquired about a BCI that had just been born on site, the enquirey was answered promptly and I bought the Boa.
> All communication concerning this sale was good and I was notified when she was to be delivered so I could be in.
> She arrived as planned and all was well.
> Overall this was a very good experience.
> 
> Another time I enquired about a possible sale of something that wasn't in stock and got no reply what so ever.
> 
> It seemed to me at the time that they were only interested in replying to messages that would make them money or get them a sale.
> 
> As said this was 3 years ago so things could have changed.


Hi Mark, thanks for the feedback. 

A major problem we had was e-mail - discussed somewhere in the 260 odd replies. To save anyone reading through it all - basically, we simply weren't getting all the e-mail.

So long-story-short, we now store all the e-mail on our database, each message has it's own id number and can be tracked (bit like a technical support or PM system). 

All mail is seperated into Order, Sales and General enquiries - Order Enquiries take priority. This is why we insist people contact us through our site. : victory:

Contacting Exotic-Pets.co.uk

If is wasn't for the feedback/threads from RFUK members - we still probably wouldn't be any wiser to the missing mail. And I'm happy to say we haven't had any e-mail communication problems in the last 12 months (to my knowledge). 

We also have a landline number *01246 568390*. :2thumb:

Cheers, Phil


----------



## dragonbreeder

hey, do you reckon you'll have any Gonocephalus grandis available in 09?

cheers
Erik


----------



## Exotic-Pets.co.uk

Hi Erik,

Yes. Gonocephalus grandis will be available soon, along with a few other species within this family.

Cheers, Phil
(Sorry - replied from Karen's PC)


----------



## dragonbreeder

the following may appear very camp:
yay!

right, now its nice and warm out now so there are no worries there.
better get that viv sorted!
cheers!
Erik


----------



## wolves121121

hi im interested in the common flat rock lizards _Platysaurus intermedius_ and the rainbow flat rock lizards _Platysaurus janssoni_ but only if you can get pairs, can you find out if thats possible 

cheers


----------



## philbaker76

wolves121121 said:


> hi im interested in the common flat rock lizards _Platysaurus intermedius_ and the rainbow flat rock lizards _Platysaurus janssoni_ but only if you can get pairs, can you find out if thats possible


Hi there, yes can do sexed pairs - they are now on the site with a choice of gender.

Common Flat Rock Lizard - Platysaurus intermedius
Rainbow Flat Rock Lizard - Platysaurus janssoni

Cheers, Phil


----------



## wolves121121

cheers


----------



## Optikal

Hiya Phil. You have Croc skinks advertised on your site at the minute. If I ordered 2 would I be able to get a male and female and is there any way to specify this in my order? Also, could you tell me how old they are and how big they curently are.


----------



## philbaker76

Hi Optikal, I was under the impression that Karen had included a gender option - but from looking at the site; she obviously hasn't (or we've sold out of females).

I'll chase her up on it mate. :whip: ...last I heard was:

_Crocodile Skinks - we have several left; mainly males ~ sexed pairs are going quick. _

But, I'll double check and let you know. 
Cheers, Phil


----------



## Optikal

Thanks for the prompt reply Phil. Having read this entire thread, I feel confident enough to at least give you guys a try in the very near future : victory:


----------



## MolestedChimp

Hey Karen it's Craig the one who has been messaging you alot latley about Amazon Tree Boas.

i have a good and bad thing to say 

Firstly the good/ I orderd a (WC) Female red eyed tree frog from you march 08, i still have her to this day and she is great , she came very healthy and everything was fine.

The only bad point about EP was that there never used to be any replys to messages but lately you have replyed to all my emails and questions so i guess that is not a problem anymore.

I don't know why it has a bad reputation on this fourm i find it great, deliverie was a few weeks after placing the order but i understand that nothing can be shipped in cold weather so that is something that didn't bother me.

I like the website and personaly


----------



## MolestedChimp

I do have a question though

your Emerald Tree Boa seem well over priced ecspecialy considering they are wild caught why are they that price when CB is cheaper than that and alot better to get than a WC ?


----------



## philbaker76

Optikal said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply Phil. Having read this entire thread, I feel confident enough to at least give you guys a try in the very near future : victory:


Hi Optikal, the Crocodile Skinks - should now have a gender option on. Karen says some of the Juvenile ones are a little harder to sex; so I assume she'll put these on a non-sexed.

Thanks for taking the time to read the full thread! :2thumb:



MolestedChimp said:


> i have a good and bad thing to say
> 
> Firstly the good/ I orderd a (WC) Female red eyed tree frog from you march 08, i still have her to this day and she is great , she came very healthy and everything was fine.
> 
> The only bad point about EP was that there never used to be any replys to messages but lately you have replyed to all my emails and questions so i guess that is not a problem anymore.
> 
> I don't know why it has a bad reputation on this fourm i find it great, deliverie was a few weeks after placing the order but i understand that nothing can be shipped in cold weather so that is something that didn't bother me.


Thanks for your feedback. Yeah I think the new way of handling mail is working for us. To my knowledge *no* more problems with missing e-mail!

I feel our reputation on the forum is improving ~ thanks to people like yourself coming forward with positive comments. :notworthy:



MolestedChimp said:


> I do have a question though
> 
> your Emerald Tree Boa seem well over priced ecspecialy considering they are wild caught why are they that price when CB is cheaper than that and alot better to get than a WC ?


Basically mate, our price reflects what we buy them in for. These boas are from a new supplier who assured us this was the 09 price.

What would be a reasonable price for a WC Emerald Tree Boa in your opinion?

This isn't the first time I've heard the feedback that some items are over priced. Think it's time we reviewed a few things internally.

If anyone notices any animal we're _way over priced on_; would you mind highlighting it to me? So I can look into it personally.

Again. Thanks for the feedback.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Optikal

What's the difference between wild caught and long term captive? does LTC mean that it was wild caught at some point or that it comes from wild caught parentage?


----------



## philbaker76

Optikal said:


> What's the difference between wild caught and long term captive? does LTC mean that it was wild caught at some point or that it comes from wild caught parentage?


Hi there, 

LTC - Long Term Captive - a WC animal in captivity for approx. 3 months+ 

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Pieluvspooh

I bought a CB Royal from you guys about this time last year and she's perfect... best thing I ever did, I can only go on personal experience and so I'd recommend you to anyone! :2thumb:

Hopefully be placing another order in the near future! 



Claire


----------



## ashley

I've ordered from you a few times, mostly quail eggs. I only have a problem once, when the eggs weren't delivered after around 5 days. I emailed you and you got back to me quicky and apologised and said you would query your supplier. The eggs arrived a few days later.

Apart from that one off incident, I have had no problems, everything is packaged well and even our axolotl spawn arrived in perfect condition. 

Will continue ordering from you in the future : victory:


----------



## philbaker76

Pieluvspooh said:


> I can only go on personal experience and so I'd recommend you to anyone! :2thumb:





ashley said:


> Apart from that one off incident, I have had no problems, everything is packaged well and even our axolotl spawn arrived in perfect condition.
> 
> Will continue ordering from you in the future : victory:


Hi Claire and Ashley, thank you both for posting positive feedback - much appreciated. : victory:

Cheers, Phil


----------



## MolestedChimp

Basically mate, our price reflects what we buy them in for. These boas are from a new supplier who assured us this was the 09 price.

What would be a reasonable price for a WC Emerald Tree Boa in your opinion?

This isn't the first time I've heard the feedback that some items are over priced. Think it's time we reviewed a few things internally.

If anyone notices any animal we're _way over priced on_; would you mind highlighting it to me? So I can look into it personally.

Again. Thanks for the feedback.

Cheers, Phil[/quote]

I think anything that is (WC) should not be as high as what the (CB) is because of all the risk involved in taking (WC) such as parasites feeding ect imo £450 would be a much more fair price considering the risk involved with (WC)


----------



## philbaker76

MolestedChimp said:


> I think anything that is (WC) should not be as high as what the (CB) is because of all the risk involved in taking (WC) such as parasites feeding ect imo £450 would be a much more fair price considering the risk involved with (WC)


I agree, I'll have a chat with Karen over the weekend - find out why they're so expensive.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## takeoffyourcolours

I bought a tokay, he was delivered in 2 days! = brilliant, and hes really healthy, and was packaged up really well! i still have him, even though he hates me, i'm planning on buying more later in the year.


----------



## philbaker76

Thanks for your post. Much appreciated mate. :2thumb:

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Light

Hi, this may be a bit of a long-shot but I've been looking into the Japalura Splendida species recently and the possibility of getting one this summer. I've looked all over the internet and haven't really found anywhere with any up for sale. Do you ever stock these lizards? 
Just wondering, as if I was to buy from you it would be ideal and I would buy in confidence due to the good feedback you have received on the site.


----------



## Adam98150

Hello, I was just wondering if you ever get any CB Amazon Tree Boa's in? They're listed on the site but it appears they are out of stock. I'm considering where to purchase one at the moment.

: victory:


----------



## Josh-sama

Instead of caresheets direct infront of availability lists, why not have an option to 'view' the caresheet.

A hyperlinks tatting "View this animals caresheet" and maybe a subdomain with all the caresheets in? Then when you send the animal it comes with a caresheet printed off?

The site could use a big clean up, and you need to be able to remove animals not in stock, and just have it with available stock, pre-order etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## philbaker76

Light said:


> Hi, this may be a bit of a long-shot but I've been looking into the Japalura Splendida species recently and the possibility of getting one this summer. I've looked all over the internet and haven't really found anywhere with any up for sale. Do you ever stock these lizards?
> Just wondering, as if I was to buy from you it would be ideal and I would buy in confidence due to the good feedback you have received on the site.


Hi I've asked Karen ~ she says she hasn't seen any Japalura Splendida on any of our supplier's lists. Sorry.



Adam98150 said:


> Hello, I was just wondering if you ever get any CB Amazon Tree Boa's in? They're listed on the site but it appears they are out of stock. I'm considering where to purchase one at the moment.
> 
> : victory:


Sorry, I didn't see this post until now. I'll ask the question for you.



Josh-sama said:


> Instead of caresheets direct infront of availability lists, why not have an option to 'view' the caresheet.
> 
> A hyperlinks tatting "View this animals caresheet" and maybe a subdomain with all the caresheets in? Then when you send the animal it comes with a caresheet printed off?
> 
> The site could use a big clean up, and you need to be able to remove animals not in stock, and just have it with available stock, pre-order etc.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi Josh, yeah - does need tidying up, leave it with me. Pretty much snowed under with web work at the mo; but something I'll look at later in the year.

Thanks for the feedback. :no1: 
Cheers, Phil


----------



## maddragon29

Not sure if someones mentioned this (as this is a long thread) but my only real gripe is that you's willingly just sell iguanas.

I know this is an ongoing debate but i dont feel that should be an option on your website, just adding an iguana to a shopping basket. Not only that but this month you are featuring them as a pet! The only thing on their page is a line that says "research recommended" nothing about them being fierce, terrified of people... the fact that they aren't tame and are a lot of hard work!

Personally if i were you, i'd scratch the "add to basket" option on them, and put up a button that says "contact for more information" and quiz the people looking to buy them. And only sell them to people that have done the research. or even better... dont sell them at all as rescues are bursting at the seams with them already.... and more being sold to people who dont know what they are doing is the last thing we need.

This is a serious issue and one i hope you consider. lynda


----------



## dragonbreeder

maddragon29 said:


> Not sure if someones mentioned this (as this is a long thread) but my only real gripe is that you's willingly just sell iguanas.
> 
> I know this is an ongoing debate but i dont feel that should be an option on your website, just adding an iguana to a shopping basket. Not only that but this month you are featuring them as a pet! The only thing on their page is a line that says "research recommended" nothing about them being fierce, terrified of people... the fact that they aren't tame and are a lot of hard work!
> 
> Personally if i were you, i'd scratch the "add to basket" option on them, and put up a button that says "contact for more information" and quiz the people looking to buy them. And only sell them to people that have done the research. or even better... dont sell them at all as rescues are bursting at the seams with them already.... and more being sold to people who dont know what they are doing is the last thing we need.
> 
> This is a serious issue and one i hope you consider. lynda


I agree with that one actually, in every shop, Iguanas are usually cheaper than water dragons!! I know which one I'd reccomend...


----------



## philbaker76

maddragon29 said:


> Not sure if someones mentioned this (as this is a long thread) but my only real gripe is that you's willingly just sell iguanas...


Hi Lynda, thanks for the feedback. I totally understand your post. 

I don't know anything about Iguanas personally - but I'll mention it to Karen this weekend (it may push her to sort the care sheet out ).

Most (if not all) exotic pets are "specialist" to a degree. There are certain species; that Karen no longer advertises on the site ~ only sources them on request. So we're with you on that.

Luckily, a high percentage of our customers seem to be real enthusiasts and understand the responsibility of taking on an exotic pet.

Thanks again for your post. 
Cheers, Phil


----------



## maddragon29

Thanks Phil. but the problem with iguanas that alot of people still want to buy them thinking they will automatically turn into dog-tame 6ft friendly giants... and this isn't the case.
I've lost count of the amount of people that say to me "oh i'd really like an iguana, i can get a big tank built" and i say yeah but do you know how unfriendly they really are.... and i put them off by saying a few simple truths about them.

It'd be a step forward if companys like you only sourced them on request, and as said... only after they can prove they have done the research. Glad some other species are like this. 
Maybe stop advertising them as "featured pet of the month" and things liike that too.... the rescues are bursting at the seams as it is.
Let me know how it goes : victory:


----------



## Josh-sama

philbaker76 said:


> Hi I've asked Karen ~ she says she hasn't seen any Japalura Splendida on any of our supplier's lists. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't see this post until now. I'll ask the question for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Josh, yeah - does need tidying up, leave it with me. Pretty much snowed under with web work at the mo; but something I'll look at later in the year.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. :no1:
> Cheers, Phil


If you ever need a hand on the design/web side of things, gimme a shout.
I do some freelance work now and then. :2thumb:


----------



## oxo

Nice to see a thread here about this shop, ive been a watcher on this website for a little while reading a thread here and there, and i was curious to know experiences with exotic-pets.  and ive got just what i wanted, so hopefully i can add to my collection now.

-oxo


----------



## marcgroovyge

*I've been put off from ordering on the site as even the most common reptiles are out of stock and I have seen quite a few WC's which sorta puts me off too*



*Site looks nice though*


----------



## Captainmatt29

I also have been put off with the online shop, they never have in stock what i want and its all WC from what i can see which isnt so good - i am all for CB.

Needs to have caresheets, they all say you are working on them and some have been like that for 6 months or more.

And i dont know about anyone else but asking people to pay for a membership so they can get their animals cheaper is a bit odd.....


----------



## philbaker76

Josh-sama said:


> If you ever need a hand on the design/web side of things, gimme a shout.
> I do some freelance work now and then. :2thumb:


Will do Josh - Thanks.



oxo said:


> Nice to see a thread here about this shop...


 Thanks oxo



marcgroovyge said:


> *I've been put off from ordering on the site as even the most common reptiles are out of stock and I have seen quite a few WC's which sorta puts me off too*
> 
> *Site looks nice though*


Cheers marcgroovyge, Karen updates stock levels weekly. WC isn't ideal, we advertise CB when it's available to us. We make a point of highlighting the status - so our customers know exactly what they're getting.

About the origins of your exotic pet
About Exotic-Pets.co.uk - how the website works

Thanks for the feedback.



messengermatt said:


> I also have been put off with the online shop, they never have in stock what i want and its all WC from what i can see which isnt so good - i am all for CB.
> 
> Needs to have caresheets, they all say you are working on them and some have been like that for 6 months or more.
> 
> And i dont know about anyone else but asking people to pay for a membership so they can get their animals cheaper is a bit odd...


I agree mate - and caresheets are an on going thing - Karen does them as and when she gets chance. We used to allow members to submit caresheets in return for Pet Points (store credit) but, it soon became clear that not all the information supplied was 100% correct.

The *UK+ Membership* was originally designed for our regular/specialist customers ~ we discount items/stock for UK+ Members where we can (plus have some new benefits we're working on).

In addition, the membership fund also gives us additional capital to source more stock etc. ...again, any discounts passed on to our UK+ members. : victory:


----------



## marcgroovyge

*You cant choose if you are getting a male or female (last one I promise)*


----------



## philbaker76

marcgroovyge said:


> *You cant choose if you are getting a male or female (last one I promise)*


Hi mate, you can select gender - if we know the sex of the animal (i.e. if our suppliers state it OR it's on site and sexable).

For example...
African Rock Python - Python sebae

Some customers request specific sex animals on their order notes at the checkout stage.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## RORCOV

I ordered an animal - communications were good, animal arrived when it should have, extremely well packaged and the animal is very active and healthy. So thumbs up there... 

I just find the email system a bit frustrating- I'm never confident as to whether my mails are getting through or not!

I log in as a member but can never see any of the emails sent or received :gasp:


----------



## philbaker76

Thanks Jo. Your feedback is much appreciated. 

You should be able to see any e-mail messages in My Account > My Messages ...remember, you can only view them in My Account IF you were logged in when you sent them.

All e-mail is replied to ~ although Karen does get a back-log from time to time. 

You should get the e-mail message stored in My Account (if logged in when sent) AND an actual e-mail when Karen has replied (like a PM system).

Any ideas on how we could better it? : victory:

Cheers, Phil


----------



## blood and guts

philbaker76 said:


> Hi mate, you can select gender - if we know the sex of the animal (i.e. if our suppliers state it OR it's on site and sexable).
> 
> For example...
> African Rock Python - Python sebae
> 
> Some customers request specific sex animals on their order notes at the checkout stage.
> 
> Cheers, Phil


A good example and one of the reasons despite being tempted ive avoided using. What if you miss sex the snake and my male is now female and as a result will grow a little larger?


----------



## RORCOV

blood and guts said:


> A good example and one of the reasons despite being tempted ive avoided using. What if you miss sex the snake and my male is now female and as a result will grow a little larger?


I've had a mis-sexed animal, and a prompt return/exchange was organised.

This is assuming you are able to sex the animal yourself, once it arrived with you.


----------



## philbaker76

blood and guts said:


> A good example and one of the reasons despite being tempted ive avoided using. What if you miss sex the snake and my male is now female and as a result will grow a little larger?


Hi, as Jo says - if we (or our supplier) has mis-sexed an animal; let us know and we'll sort it out. :2thumb:

Cheers, Phil


----------



## swaine

hi phil,
im intrested as are others in a possible import of some reticulated pythons, looked thru your website looks good, and seeing as other importers are too arrogant or rude to reply to the most basic emails, could be business your way,
firstly,
1)HOW MANY RETICS WOULD NEED TO BE ORDERED( EITHER COST WISE OR COUNT WISE) FOR AN ORDER , lots of people are intrested but wont pay for animals before they arrive, so i may have to cover cost myself , any info on that via pm please

2) WHAT SIZE ANIMALS COULD BE ORDERED, JUVIES, SUB ADULTS, ADULTS?

3)AFTER ORDER WAS PLACED HOW LONG BEFORE ANIMALS ARRIVE,

4)IM NOT LOOKING TO IMPORT ANY DWARF RETICS, maybe something a little different, ambon, beru, flores, bicol, lombok retics, but also seram, sumatran, and anything else you can aquire retic wise,

Kind regards stew


----------



## Steve

Hi Phil, I sent a couple of emails a few months back regarding BCC localities, I was genuinly interested in buying several. I received 1 email saying you (exotic-pets) would 'look into it' and that was it. It would have been an expenisve purchase so you can understand how surprised I was to not hear back from you.


----------



## philbaker76

Hi Stew, Retics are one of the snakes Karen only brings in on request ~ sometimes she orders a few extra in. I think she has some due this month.

I'll get some info over to you ~ but it might be worth giving Karen a call mate (or PM me your number and I'll get Karen to give you a bell). But, in the mean time I'll get the answers to your questions and let you know.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## philbaker76

Steve said:


> Hi Phil, I sent a couple of emails a few months back regarding BCC localities, I was genuinly interested in buying several. I received 1 email saying you (exotic-pets) would 'look into it' and that was it. It would have been an expenisve purchase so you can understand how surprised I was to not hear back from you.


Hi Steve, do you have an e-mail reference? I'll chase that up for you
(or PM me you name or e-mail mate).

Cheers, Phil


----------



## blood and guts

Turtle Jo said:


> I've had a mis-sexed animal, and a prompt return/exchange was organised.
> 
> This is assuming you are able to sex the animal yourself, once it arrived with you.


Thats my problem though, poor animal has now been shipped about way to much. These sorts of snake really are a collect type thing, it aint the same as buying a anole or leo..


----------



## Renfield

I have an order with you at present, my first. 
I was given a delivery date of next Friday by midday as it was not in stock when i phoned to enquire, as all I've received from exotic pets was a confirmation of order with no delivery date.
Perhaps better communication with your customers will help, also it would have been useful to know about being able to request sexed animals when placing an order.
So I will keep you posted Phil.


----------



## joeyboy

Renfield said:


> I have an order with you at present, my first.
> I was given a delivery date of next Friday by midday as it was not in stock when i phoned to enquire, as all I've received from exotic pets was a confirmation of order with no delivery date.
> Perhaps better communication with your customers will help, also it would have been useful to know about being able to request sexed animals when placing an order.
> So I will keep you posted Phil.


Some animals have a drop down box for it, I'd guess if there isn't one they can't sex them.


----------



## philbaker76

blood and guts said:


> Thats my problem though, poor animal has now been shipped about way to much. These sorts of snake really are a collect type thing, it aint the same as buying a anole or leo..


I see your point mate. The animal's welfare is of uppermost importance. We do allow collection - we just ask you make an appointment first.



Renfield said:


> I have an order with you at present, my first.
> I was given a delivery date of next Friday by midday as it was not in stock when i phoned to enquire, as all I've received from exotic pets was a confirmation of order with no delivery date.
> Perhaps better communication with your customers will help, also it would have been useful to know about being able to request sexed animals when placing an order.
> So I will keep you posted Phil.


Hi Renfield. Yeah - please do keep me posted. If you post or PM me your order number - I'll find out why it hasn't got a estimated delivery date for you.

We try and utilise the website to help keep you updated on orders; it should automatically e-mail confirmations and order updates (when Karen updates the order status).

As joeyboy says...



joeyboy said:


> Some animals have a drop down box for it, I'd guess if there isn't one they can't sex them.


But if you request a certain sex (in the order notes at checkout) Karen will do her best (as you know, some maybe too young or very difficult to sex).

Anything you feel could be improved; please let me know mate. :2thumb:

Cheers, Phil


----------



## swaine

currently dealing with both karen and phil of exotics pets to do with a possible import of some reticulated python, i have found they have excellent communication both via phone and via pm and email, also karen has possibly found me some rarer locality reticulated pythons which she is working on pricing up for me, all round excellent so far, lets hope if we can get the animals in there of excellent quality too, well done so far guys:2thumb: i have contacted more well known people and they didnt even have the deciency to reply to emails, so i know where my money will be going if the animals arrive a1
thanks stew


----------



## takeoffyourcolours

I'd like to give new feedback, i've recently discovered the tokay i brought from you has a_ kink_ in its back..tut tut..not very good..
barely eats too..which has led to him being very ill, god knows how much the vets bill is going to cost, 
i dont think ill be buying anymore from the site.
sorry, but i have to be honest.


----------



## Cranwelli

takeoffyourcolours said:


> I'd like to give new feedback, i've recently discovered the tokay i brought from you has a_ kink_ in its back..tut tut..not very good..
> barely eats too..which has led to him being very ill, god knows how much the vets bill is going to cost,
> i dont think ill be buying anymore from the site.
> sorry, but i have to be honest.


I don't know if they still are but last time I checked they were wild-caught? Wild-caught animals will usually have some problems. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## chondro13

takeoffyourcolours said:


> I'd like to give new feedback, i've recently discovered the tokay i brought from you has a_ kink_ in its back..tut tut..not very good..
> barely eats too..which has led to him being very ill, god knows how much the vets bill is going to cost,
> i dont think ill be buying anymore from the site.
> sorry, but i have to be honest.



How long have you had it? If youve only just noticed it yourself it was probably unknown to the sellers too and not their fault... Most tokays are wild caught and wouldnt spend much time at the sellers premises to check for feeding etc... these are the risks you take with WC animals im not too sure you can blame this on exotic pets to be fair...


----------



## philbaker76

swaine said:


> currently dealing with both karen and phil of exotics pets to do with a possible import of some reticulated python, i have found they have excellent communication both via phone and via pm and email, also karen has possibly found me some rarer locality reticulated pythons which she is working on pricing up for me, all round excellent so far, lets hope if we can get the animals in there of excellent quality too, well done so far guys:2thumb: i have contacted more well known people and they didnt even have the deciency to reply to emails, so i know where my money will be going if the animals arrive a1
> thanks stew


Thanks for the post Stew. Hope Karen can source what you're looking for. Cheers, Phil



takeoffyourcolours said:


> I'd like to give new feedback, i've recently discovered the tokay i brought from you has a_ kink_ in its back..tut tut..not very good..
> barely eats too..which has led to him being very ill, god knows how much the vets bill is going to cost,
> i dont think ill be buying anymore from the site.
> sorry, but i have to be honest.


Oh dear. What's your Order Number? ...is Karen aware of the problems?



chondro13 said:


> How long have you had it? If youve only just noticed it yourself it was probably unknown to the sellers too and not their fault... Most tokays are wild caught and wouldnt spend much time at the sellers premises to check for feeding etc... these are the risks you take with WC animals im not too sure you can blame this on exotic pets to be fair...


Thanks for the post chondro :notworthy: this is very true; not sure where this actual Gecko is from without the order number. But either way, I'm sure Karen will be able to sort something out. 

takeoffyourcolours ~ please contact her ASAP.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Renfield

philbaker76 said:


> I see your point mate. The animal's welfare is of uppermost importance. We do allow collection - we just ask you make an appointment first.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Renfield. Yeah - please do keep me posted. If you post or PM me your order number - I'll find out why it hasn't got a estimated delivery date for you.
> 
> We try and utilise the website to help keep you updated on orders; it should automatically e-mail confirmations and order updates (when Karen updates the order status).
> 
> As joeyboy says...
> 
> 
> 
> But if you request a certain sex (in the order notes at checkout) Karen will do her best (as you know, some maybe too young or very difficult to sex).
> 
> Anything you feel could be improved; please let me know mate. :2thumb:
> 
> Cheers, Phil


Hi Phil,

A bit of feedback on the order for you.

The Red Sided Garter Snake that was ordered has turned out to be anything but red, it is either a Plains or a Ribbon snake.

Here's a photo taken today, can you or Karen please elaborate on the mix up ?


----------



## tomswel1

Three days ago i inquired about blue neon lizards which i'm after, my problem is the delivery date,firstly why might it take 5-10 days when most ship next day courier and if they are wild caught and shipped straight away when they reach exotics there may be health/stress issues. If i'm having live animals delivered i need an exact date so i know i can be there or arrange a date to a day off work
The other issue is Karen informed me if i pay £14.95 membership i can then pre-order them at £8 cheaper than when they will have them in stock and can they be sure of that?
Also on the order option of which sex how do you order say 1 male & 2 females? it doesn't give you that option.
All this is rather off putting


----------



## philbaker76

Renfield said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> A bit of feedback on the order for you.
> 
> The Red Sided Garter Snake that was ordered has turned out to be anything but red, it is either a Plains or a Ribbon snake.
> 
> Here's a photo taken today, can you or Karen please elaborate on the mix up ?
> 
> image


Hi Renfield ~ could you send me or post your order number please mate? ...I'll chase Karen up on it. 



tomswel1 said:


> Three days ago i inquired about blue neon lizards which i'm after, my problem is the delivery date,firstly why might it take 5-10 days when most ship next day courier and if they are wild caught and shipped straight away when they reach exotics there may be health/stress issues.


Not all animals are on site ~ this is why dates vary.
About Exotic-Pets.co.uk - how the website works

WC - doesn't mean they were caught yesterday  ...Karen overlooks all the stock before she sends it out.
The people behind Exotic-Pets.co.uk



tomswel1 said:


> If i'm having live animals delivered i need an exact date so i know i can be there or arrange a date to a day off work


You can arrange an exact date for delivery. You just need to contact Karen and/or write something in the order notes ~ or ask Karen to give you a call before she processes the order to arrange. 



tomswel1 said:


> The other issue is Karen informed me if i pay £14.95 membership i can then pre-order them at £8 cheaper than when they will have them in stock and can they be sure of that?


Pre-Orders are a benefit for our UK+ Memebers. They get discounts and things like access to pre-order. Membership Levels of Exotic-Pets.co.uk



tomswel1 said:


> Also on the order option of which sex how do you order say 1 male & 2 females? it doesn't give you that option.
> All this is rather off putting


If the animal in question is available to "us" as sexed, the site will allow you to select the sex.

Hope this helps.
Cheers, Phil


----------



## BexyBabes

any word on the retics yet?? was looking for a few wc was told some would be in mid october??????


----------



## Katie_Scarlett

I have bought from you on several occassions (Not recently though, attempting to save some money :blush

Only had one slight issue regarding a delivery not being received when expected, I emailed you and within a few hours I had a phonecall from a lady (I'm guessing that would be Karen) to say that your supplier had sent two female instead of a male and a female, and did I want to wait for the male to come in or would I be happy with the females.

I think an email/phonecall regarding the issue would have been good rather than me having to chase it up.

Though I was very pleased with the quickness once I had contacted you :2thumb:


----------



## tomswel1

philbaker76 said:


> Hi Renfield ~ could you send me or post your order number please mate? ...I'll chase Karen up on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not all animals are on site ~ this is why dates vary.
> About Exotic-Pets.co.uk - how the website works
> 
> WC - doesn't mean they were caught yesterday  ...Karen overlooks all the stock before she sends it out.
> The people behind Exotic-Pets.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> You can arrange an exact date for delivery. You just need to contact Karen and/or write something in the order notes ~ or ask Karen to give you a call before she processes the order to arrange.
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-Orders are a benefit for our UK+ Memebers. They get discounts and things like access to pre-order. Membership Levels of Exotic-Pets.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> If the animal in question is available to "us" as sexed, the site will allow you to select the sex.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Cheers, Phil


yes aware of what wc means,i didnt mean they were actually caught yesterday and i'm sure you wouldn't ship anything that didn't look right ,as others have found estimated dates really dont always work to well. would it not be better to forget pre-orders (what if they arrive ill or worse or delays etc) and just allow orders for the livestock you have.I'm always dubious of pre-orders as they often become no orders or long delays,not refering to yourselves in particular but would have thought with livestock there's more that can go wrong 
Glad you can arrange a date for delivery but this could be clearer on the website


----------



## Renfield

philbaker76 said:


> Hi Renfield ~ could you send me or post your order number please mate? ...I'll chase Karen up on it.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Cheers, Phil


 
I have PM'd you the order number over.


----------



## adamntitch

with preorders it does say that you have to understand there at the importers times dates as in it depends when there sent and does also tell you if in doult dont order av got stuff ordered on pre order and no it may be arriving this week or next but karen does get bk to you asap if you send a message on the site and does email you with updates when they are being sent i feel the customer service has gone right up and always get an answer infact i know its after hours and karen has just emailed me an hour ago to answer a question i had not many sites will reply after hours


----------



## philbaker76

BexyBabes said:


> any word on the retics yet?? was looking for a few wc was told some would be in mid october??????


Hi there, yes ~ but there weren't as many delivered as expected. 



Katie_Scarlett said:


> I have bought from you on several occassions (Not recently though, attempting to save some money :blush
> 
> Only had one slight issue regarding a delivery not being received when expected, I emailed you and within a few hours I had a phonecall from a lady (I'm guessing that would be Karen) to say that your supplier had sent two female instead of a male and a female, and did I want to wait for the male to come in or would I be happy with the females.
> 
> I think an email/phonecall regarding the issue would have been good rather than me having to chase it up.
> 
> Though I was very pleased with the quickness once I had contacted you :2thumb:


Yes. I do find Karen is more re-active than pro-active. I'll pass on your comments. 



tomswel1 said:


> yes aware of what wc means,i didnt mean they were actually caught yesterday and i'm sure you wouldn't ship anything that didn't look right ,as others have found estimated dates really dont always work to well. would it not be better to forget pre-orders (what if they arrive ill or worse or delays etc) and just allow orders for the livestock you have.I'm always dubious of pre-orders as they often become no orders or long delays,not refering to yourselves in particular but would have thought with livestock there's more that can go wrong
> Glad you can arrange a date for delivery but this could be clearer on the website


I agree pre-order aren't for everyone ~ and by nature are prone delays and mix-ups. 

I'll look at making the "arrange a delivery date" clearer. Thanks for the feedback. Cheers, Phil



Renfield said:


> I have PM'd you the order number over.


Thank you. Karen will call you tomorrow 



adamntitch said:


> with preorders it does say that you have to understand there at the importers times dates as in it depends when there sent and does also tell you if in doult dont order av got stuff ordered on pre order and no it may be arriving this week or next but karen does get bk to you asap if you send a message on the site and does email you with updates when they are being sent i feel the customer service has gone right up and always get an answer infact i know its after hours and karen has just emailed me an hour ago to answer a question i had not many sites will reply after hours


Thanks adamnntitch ~ Karen has to spend a lot of her evenings maintaining the site and replying to e-mail ...as her days are getting increasingly busy with orders. 

Thanks for the feedback. Cheers, Phil


----------



## gregmonsta

Renfield said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> A bit of feedback on the order for you.
> 
> The Red Sided Garter Snake that was ordered has turned out to be anything but red, it is either a Plains or a Ribbon snake.
> 
> Here's a photo taken today, can you or Karen please elaborate on the mix up ?
> 
> image


Definately a ribbon snake. I think it's one of the western subspecies. PM me a few pictures and I'll try to ID it for you.


----------



## alfie01

My one and only experience with Exotics Pets was probably about a year ago. You have probably sorted out the problems by now but it was enough to put me off ordering anything again.
I ordered some equipment of which one thing was a UVB Tube - Repti-Glo 8. I was sent a Repti-Glo 10. I emailed you to say that we did not want this one and i was sent a reply saying that they no longer make the REpti-Glo 8's so you had sent me a 10 instead. I replied to say that i would rather you have asked what i would prefer as i needed to go down the scale so a 5 would be better. I asked if we could swop.
I cant remember whether you didnt advertise a phone number at the time or whether i just coulnt get through but no-one replied to my emails either. So i was left with a tube which i didnt need and had to go elsewhere to buy one instead. 
So my main complaint is customer after-care. *Reply to emails!*


----------



## tomswel1

its appreciated your looking into customer difficulties and problems,i would have bought from you before but i enquired about a couple of lizards (some time ago now) and got no reply which put me off straight away.
This is much more encouraging


----------



## joeyboy

tomswel1 said:


> its appreciated your looking into customer difficulties and problems,i would have bought from you before but i enquired about a couple of lizards (some time ago now) and got no reply which put me off straight away.
> This is much more encouraging


yeah I think they had some major problem with their email system a while back so lost a lot of communications.

But aye I agree gives me confidence, if you have a problem just contact them or put it here, phil will try and bug Karen to get it sorted.:lol2:


----------



## BexyBabes

ok phil not a problem do you have some in stock know then? should i send a message though the weeksite???


----------



## philbaker76

alfie01 said:


> My one and only experience with Exotics Pets was probably about a year ago. You have probably sorted out the problems by now but it was enough to put me off ordering anything again.
> I ordered some equipment of which one thing was a UVB Tube - Repti-Glo 8. I was sent a Repti-Glo 10. I emailed you to say that we did not want this one and i was sent a reply saying that they no longer make the REpti-Glo 8's so you had sent me a 10 instead. I replied to say that i would rather you have asked what i would prefer as i needed to go down the scale so a 5 would be better. I asked if we could swop.
> I cant remember whether you didnt advertise a phone number at the time or whether i just coulnt get through but no-one replied to my emails either. So i was left with a tube which i didnt need and had to go elsewhere to buy one instead.
> So my main complaint is customer after-care. *Reply to emails!*


Sorry about that. An example of Karen _trying_ to be pro-active. :blush:

Yeah, in the first couple of years there was no landline - back then it was more of a _cottage industry_, but now Karen is full time at it and she is running a dedicated building. About the Exotic-Pets.co.uk building



tomswel1 said:


> its appreciated your looking into customer difficulties and problems,i would have bought from you before but i enquired about a couple of lizards (some time ago now) and got no reply which put me off straight away.
> This is much more encouraging


Thanks. There is now a dedicated web based system to handle e-mail - so none should go missing in the future. If you're logged in when you send a message - it'll stay in My Account > My Messages.

All messages are replied too. It's a busy time of year and there could be some slight delays in replys - but every e-mail will be replied to 



joeyboy said:


> yeah I think they had some major problem with their email system a while back so lost a lot of communications.
> 
> But aye I agree gives me confidence, if you have a problem just contact them or put it here, phil will try and bug Karen to get it sorted.:lol2:


Thanks joeyboy!



BexyBabes said:


> ok phil not a problem do you have some in stock know then? should i send a message though the weeksite???


Not sure, I assume since less were delivered than promised - that only the customers who were the first to order got the Retics(?)

Yeah. Your best bet is to E-mail Karen via the system for that kind of info. :2thumb:
Contacting Exotic-Pets.co.uk

Cheers, Phil


----------



## fiesta599

we order alot of stuff from you and we go and collect it.karen has shown us round and its a nice little set up.must admit it takes a while 4 stock to come in but it does state that on ur site.:2thumb:


----------



## philbaker76

fiesta599 said:


> we order alot of stuff from you and we go and collect it.karen has shown us round and its a nice little set up.must admit it takes a while 4 stock to come in but it does state that on ur site.:2thumb:


Thanks fiesta599 :2thumb:


----------



## sammyj

Hi phil, dropped you guys an email about two weeks ago just wondering when about you where getting in some pygmy chams and roughly how much the green and the Usambara Pitted are going to be.
Cheers
Sam


----------



## philbaker76

sammyj said:


> Hi phil, dropped you guys an email about two weeks ago just wondering when about you where getting in some pygmy chams and roughly how much the green and the Usambara Pitted are going to be.
> Cheers
> Sam


Not sure Sam - I'll ask Karen.


----------



## philbaker76

Hi got this from Karen...

"Pygmys are due in next week.
Greens will be around £80. Do not have any of the Usambara left for sale, sorry."

Hope this helps. Cheers, Phil


----------



## sammyj

Thanks for the quick response, sorry to be a pain are you getting any *Pitless Pygmy’s (*_Rhampholeon nchisiensis), Kenyans’ and bearded in as well. If so what will the prices be? Im getting swamped with messages from the pygmy chameleon forum since I mentioned that your website had some new species added._


----------



## joeyboy

sammyj said:


> Thanks for the quick response, sorry to be a pain are you getting any *Pitless Pygmy’s (*_Rhampholeon nchisiensis), Kenyans’ and bearded in as well. If so what will the prices be? Im getting swamped with messages from the pygmy chameleon forum since I mentioned that your website had some new species added._


I'd guess they will.

I will now use psychic powers to guess their cost....Phil do put the right prices in this thread since this is a wild guess!:lol2:

Bearded pygmy will be around £22-25

Kenyan pygmy...around £22-25 again

Pitless pygmy.... around £30.


----------



## adamntitch

joeyboy said:


> I'd guess they will.
> 
> I will now use psychic powers to guess their cost....Phil do put the right prices in this thread since this is a wild guess!:lol2:
> 
> Bearded pygmy will be around £22-25
> 
> Kenyan pygmy...around £22-25 again
> 
> Pitless pygmy.... around £30.


if you become a member plus they will be cheaper altho you have to pay 16.99 i think to become member plus but it works up cheaper if you buy a few things throw out the year


----------



## joeyboy

adamntitch said:


> if you become a member plus they will be cheaper altho you have to pay 16.99 i think to become member plus but it works up cheaper if you buy a few things throw out the year


haha I know mate. I am one. I was looking at the pre-order price and adding around a fiver as that seems to be the difference for lizards that are around £15. If it's like £15-20 on the pre-order, it'll probably be like £4-5 more for everyone else once they come in.


----------



## MrsP

Just seen this, not read the whole thread as I'm not the one asking for feedback.

However I ordered some stuff a while back and got fobbed off for over a month about stuff that was supposedly in stock. When the livestock arrived it was all fine, well packed and in good condition but I was fed up waiting, it took way to long for everything to arrive and I felt that I was being lied to when I emailed to ask about my order.

Impressed with this thread, it's good that a company is able to admit to faults and try to find out how to address them.


----------



## sammyj

The membership is around £15 and i think its actually 5% discount that you get as a member and the pre order ability. Might have to do it and just buy stuff thoughout the year to make it worth while.


----------



## joeyboy

sammyj said:


> The membership is around £15 and i think its actually 5% discount that you get as a member and the pre order ability. Might have to do it and just buy stuff thoughout the year to make it worth while.


The pre-order ability can give you quite a saving though. If you buy say a rep from a pre-order and then a few items of equipment, you'll have probably got the £15 worth of savings, then if you buy anything else in the year it's worth it.


----------



## philbaker76

MrsP said:


> Just seen this, not read the whole thread as I'm not the one asking for feedback.
> 
> However I ordered some stuff a while back and got fobbed off for over a month about stuff that was supposedly in stock. When the livestock arrived it was all fine, well packed and in good condition but I was fed up waiting, it took way to long for everything to arrive and I felt that I was being lied to when I emailed to ask about my order.
> 
> Impressed with this thread, it's good that a company is able to admit to faults and try to find out how to address them.


Hi MrsP - I can assure you, you weren't being lied to  

Nature of this business; stock goes in and out of stock quickly - sometimes before Karen can update the site.

About Exotic-Pets.co.uk - how the website works

I'm glad you got your order eventually  and thanks for the feedback.



sammyj said:


> Thanks for the quick response, sorry to be a pain are you getting any *Pitless Pygmy’s (*_Rhampholeon nchisiensis), Kenyans’ and bearded in as well. If so what will the prices be? Im getting swamped with messages from the pygmy chameleon forum since I mentioned that your website had some new species added._


Thanks guys, got this from Karen...Once in stock prices will be approx.
Nguru, Rosette Nosed & Green around £80-£85 each
Bearded & Kenyan around £25-£27 each
Pitless, Usamnara & Uluguru depending on speices from £26-£35

The pre-order is still available until the end of this week - the prices will be much cheaper if ordered in advance​The Membership is more for regular customers, *members price* combined with the *loyalty discount* and *pet points* - there are some good savings to be had : victory:

Membership Levels of Exotic-Pets.co.uk
Loyalty Discount from Exotic-Pets.co.uk
Cash back with Pet Points at Exotic-Pets.co.uk

Cheers, Phil


----------



## shep1979

any chance of a reply to my email ?


----------



## philbaker76

What's your message reference EPM-####? I'll chase it up for you.
(There are 79 e-mail messages currently waiting for a reply).

Cheers, Phil


----------



## sammyj

Hi, 
Im enquiry number EPM-5321, said i would post on here because you guys seem to reply to this quite quickly. Was intouch a couple of weeks back about some pygmy's but have been lost in the confussion, i spoke to adam who's a member of your site and gave me loads of info but couldnt really help on certain areas because he doesnt actually work for you.
Im after either a pair of uluguru or usambara pygmy's i was given a rough guideline to how much it would be for member and non members. I went on your site to check again if they were still due in or on pre-order and now it says that both are unavailable. Whats going on?


----------



## joeyboy

sammyj said:


> Hi,
> Im enquiry number EPM-5321, said i would post on here because you guys seem to reply to this quite quickly. Was intouch a couple of weeks back about some pygmy's but have been lost in the confussion, i spoke to adam who's a member of your site and gave me loads of info but couldnt really help on certain areas because he doesnt actually work for you.
> Im after either a pair of uluguru or usambara pygmy's i was given a rough guideline to how much it would be for member and non members. I went on your site to check again if they were still due in or on pre-order and now it says that both are unavailable. Whats going on?


I'd assume because the pre-order is now closed their no longer available to order so it says unavailable, but when they actually get the animals they'll change it.


----------



## philbaker76

joeyboy said:


> I'd assume because the pre-order is now closed their no longer available to order so it says unavailable, but when they actually get the animals they'll change it.


Thanks joeyboy - that's right. Although, they only go on the site if there are any extra ones. Some pre-order animals are pre-order only (not sure which).

Regarding your message ~ sent on the 24th November - I can't answer; I just don't know - but I'll give Karen a nudge for you.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Sulnor

Ordered a anery corn snake from you 11 days ago, took 10 days to process the payment as stated with the order and dispatched the same day. Corn snake arrived happy and healthy and very well packaged. Thumbs up!


----------



## shep1979

got a reply to my email but still didnt get the list sent thru as u lot said u would , im still waiting


----------



## sammyj

Cheers, either post it on here on drop me an email which ever is more 
convenient .
Sam


----------



## philbaker76

Sulnor said:


> Ordered a anery corn snake from you 11 days ago, took 10 days to process the payment as stated with the order and dispatched the same day. Corn snake arrived happy and healthy and very well packaged. Thumbs up!


Thanks for the feedback Sulnor! : victory:



shep1979 said:


> got a reply to my email but still didnt get the list sent thru as u lot said u would , im still waiting


I need your EPM number to track you on the e-mail system (as sammy posted); I rarely deal with e-mail. So not sure of your original question OR what list your refer to mate.



sammyj said:


> Cheers, either post it on here on drop me an email which ever is more
> convenient .
> Sam


Hi Sam, Karen says...

"We're currently checking our stock levels, all available stock should be listed over the weekend."

I assume this is regarding the animals you enquired about. Hope this helps.
Cheers, Phil :2thumb:


----------



## shep1979

its the import and trade list im after from you plz send it to [email protected] many thanks


----------



## philbaker76

shep1979 said:


> its the import and trade list im after from you plz send it to [email protected] many thanks


OK mate. You'll need to deal with Karen directly on that one ~ I'll your message on. Cheers, Phil


----------



## sammyj

Alright guys just a question that someone brought to my attension, do you only deliver within 100 miles or is that your personal hand delivery service and if you live further away you need to use the TNT option?


----------



## joeyboy

sammyj said:


> Alright guys just a question that someone brought to my attension, do you only deliver within 100 miles or is that your personal hand delivery service and if you live further away you need to use the TNT option?


yeah that is how it is, you can choose TNT or them if your within 100 miles but if your further you have to use TNT, not sure you'd get away with say 105miles.:lol2:


----------



## sammyj

Yer thats how i read it, dont think i could blag it to london either :lol2: 
hopefully should have some pygmy's coming my way then.


----------



## philbaker76

joeyboy said:


> yeah that is how it is, you can choose TNT or them if your within 100 miles but if your further you have to use TNT, not sure you'd get away with say 105miles.:lol2:


LOL! Thanks joeyboy. Yeah the EXP delivery is for one of us to hand deliver - usually Karen or our Dad.



sammyj said:


> Yer thats how i read it, dont think i could blag it to london either :lol2:
> hopefully should have some pygmy's coming my way then.


Karen has just had a load of stock ~ so keep an eye on the site. ...don't ask me what she's got - because I don't know :blush: - I do know there are some Chameleons in.

Chameleons for sale, buy Chameleons online

...and I know 50-60% of the stock has already been pre-sold. Hopefully, she'll take some photos before she sells out. :whistling2:

[Edit: I assume this is some of the new stock http://www.exotic-pets.co.uk/read-news/136 ]


----------



## adamntitch

theres mellar chameleons been added as well

phil av sent a pm as well


----------



## philbaker76

Nice one. You and joeyboy know more than me  

RFUK PM not come through yet mate - I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## piehunter

Not a latin name in sight :bash:

Some nice centipede species, but IMO overpriced (£10+ for a baby??!) :hmm:


----------



## adamntitch

piehunter said:


> Not a latin name in sight :bash:
> 
> Some nice centipede species, but IMO overpriced (£10+ for a baby??!) :hmm:


theres latin names under nearly all of the ones av looked at

just looked theres latin names under them all


----------



## joeyboy

piehunter said:


> Not a latin name in sight :bash:
> 
> Some nice centipede species, but IMO overpriced (£10+ for a baby??!) :hmm:


All the ones I can see have a latin name right under the common name or Unknown sp. if their not sure on the species.

Also yeah £10 for a tiny one is kinda pricey but you have to remember this is a pet-shop not classifieds prices.


----------



## piehunter

My apologies, don't know how I missed them!

I thought it was strange :lol2:


----------



## joeyboy

piehunter said:


> My apologies, don't know how I missed them!
> 
> I thought it was strange :lol2:


haha no probs.

Like I said though prices wise with inverts, a pet shop is always going to cost more then a breeder or German seller who is a hobbiest.

However lizard wise, especially for some more unusual WC species, I think their well priced. I wont name names but I know for a fact that the new chams they have(bout 3 species?) which cost like £90 (like £6-8 cheaper if your a premium member) are being sold for more like £90-110 by other pet shops who have a presence on the forum.


----------



## bugsandinsects

*exotic pet*

very bad and i would never ever do any kind of business with them again 
i bought 2 ghost female and both left with crickets in there tub. they could of got eaten any time and also bought a adult female orchid and it was meant to be fresh and came in bad condition and died 3 days later of old age.


----------



## philbaker76

bugsandinsects said:


> very bad and i would never ever do any kind of business with them again
> i bought 2 ghost female and both left with crickets in there tub. they could of got eaten any time and also bought a adult female orchid and it was meant to be fresh and came in bad condition and died 3 days later of old age.


Oh dear. Do you have your EXP Number and does Karen know about this?

Cheers, Phil


----------



## philbaker76

bugsandinsects said:


> very bad and i would never ever do any kind of business with them again
> i bought 2 ghost female and both left with crickets in there tub. they could of got eaten any time and also bought a adult female orchid and it was meant to be fresh and came in bad condition and died 3 days later of old age.


Are you sure it was from us? Because Karen says she doesn't recall selling any Adult Orchids from Exotic-Pets.co.uk and claims she has never sent Mantids with food in.

We have records of all orders from September 2005 - so if you could send me your Order Number or name I can look into it for you?

Cheers, Phil


----------



## joeyboy

philbaker76 said:


> Are you sure it was from us? Because Karen says she doesn't recall selling any Adult Orchids from Exotic-Pets.co.uk and claims she has never sent Mantids with food in.
> 
> We have records of all orders from September 2005 - so if you could send me your Order Number or name I can look into it for you?
> 
> Cheers, Phil


maybe it was Home, ye olde "-" makes a world of difference!

Hopefully an order number will clear it up though.


----------



## philbaker76

joeyboy said:


> maybe it was Home, ye olde "-" makes a world of difference!
> 
> Hopefully an order number will clear it up though.


I'm 99.9% sure it's not us. : victory:


----------



## codyman70

hi.i've just had my first dealing with exotic-pets and i'm delighted with the service.i got my 5 red headed agamas on the morning i was told,last friday,they are all very healthy,active and eating well.karen was pleasent and helpfull when contacted.so i would recommend them to anyone.cheers karen.


----------



## philbaker76

codyman70 said:


> hi.i've just had my first dealing with exotic-pets and i'm delighted with the service.i got my 5 red headed agamas on the morning i was told,last friday,they are all very healthy,active and eating well.karen was pleasent and helpfull when contacted.so i would recommend them to anyone.cheers karen.


Thanks codyman :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Would probably buy from you, but you don't deliver to the Isle Of Wight 

Plus your pygmy chams are WC... risky business.


----------



## joeyboy

ipreferaflan said:


> Would probably buy from you, but you don't deliver to the Isle Of Wight
> 
> Plus your pygmy chams are WC... risky business.


are their many CB pygmy chams though? I don't even know.:lol2:


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o.

Ive viewed your site afew times,it is quite annoying going down the page untill you find something thats in stock.
But its also nice to see what other rep's are out there,unless you done another page of reptiles you can supply and another what you've actually got there in stock,would be better i spose.Sorry if that sounds rude.: victory:


----------



## philbaker76

.D.o.m.i.n.o. said:


> Ive viewed your site afew times,it is quite annoying going down the page untill you find something thats in stock.
> But its also nice to see what other rep's are out there,unless you done another page of reptiles you can supply and another what you've actually got there in stock,would be better i spose.Sorry if that sounds rude.: victory:


Hi there, thanks for taking the time to leave some feedback.

This is something that has been suggested earlier in this thread - I'm planning on building it in with the next set of updates (hopefully early 2010). :2thumb:

Cheers, Phil


----------



## liz200898

I've never had a problem with the site i like the layout and whenever i've orderd anything its allways come quickly and healthy :2thumb: thats good enough for me!


----------



## liz200898

oooh and i get loads of notifacations and newsletters allways tempting me to spend my money =p


----------



## SteveCourty

Two main things answer the phone! Ive only ever had one answer it says to phone at a certain time so you do that and you still dont get an answer. Reply to emails I emailed regarding agama atricollis and heard nothing. I eventually got an answer on the phone and you apparantly havent had them in ages so why list them on your site? I do believe I left a voicemail without response but I could be wrong there.

Ok another thing in my opinion you shouldnt sell a single animal without a carsheet available. You dont have one for all your listings.

Im still after these lizards so hope you will actually get some but your lack of communication puts me off of using your company

Ive PM you as well about these lizards as I was told to phone before christmas and unfortunatly I cant get an answer

I will say on a good point tho Karen is one of the most helpful ladies ive ever spoken to just wish you could get hold of her!!


----------



## philbaker76

liz200898 said:


> I've never had a problem with the site i like the layout and whenever i've orderd anything its allways come quickly and healthy :2thumb: thats good enough for me!


Thanks Liz :notworthy:



SteveCourty said:


> Two main things answer the phone! Ive only ever had one answer it says to phone at a certain time so you do that and you still dont get an answer.


Hi Steve, we're only a small team so we've had to limit the phone calls ~ to deal with orders. If you leave a name and number - she'll call you back ASAP.

Only Karen can answer 90% of the questions - best bet is to send an e-mail via the site.

Until we get to a size where we can employ someone just to take messages; answer machine or e-mail is the only option. :blush:



SteveCourty said:


> Reply to emails I emailed regarding agama atricollis and heard nothing. I eventually got an answer on the phone and you apparantly havent had them in ages so why list them on your site? I do believe I left a voicemail without response but I could be wrong there.


If you left your name and number (CLEARLY) - you will get a call back.

Again, you can e-mail a call back request - this way, we get your number, name and question - and if Karen needs to look into anything - she can before she calls you.



SteveCourty said:


> Ok another thing in my opinion you shouldnt sell a single animal without a carsheet available. You dont have one for all your listings.


We have page there for a caresheet - soon as Karen gets time; she'll do one for each animal. ...again, it's a time-issue - she spends most evenings replying to e-mail and updating stock levels.

But, we agree and this is our aim - and has been from day one.



SteveCourty said:


> Im still after these lizards so hope you will actually get some but your lack of communication puts me off of using your company


I'm pretty sure she had a few of these - but I _think_ they were pre-ordered.

Every-now-and-then our suppliers have them, so set a notification on the pet-page ~ and you should get an automatic e-mail when anything changes on that page.



SteveCourty said:


> Ive PM you as well about these lizards as I was told to phone before christmas and unfortunatly I cant get an answer
> 
> I will say on a good point tho Karen is one of the most helpful ladies ive ever spoken to just wish you could get hold of her!!


It won't be before Christmas. I've PM'd you.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## SteveCourty

Yeah thanks for the PM 

Also didnt put before but good idea on this thread. Unusual that companies do this and shows good commitment to the welfare of your sales


----------



## MViper

Dealt with them a coupla times...no probs!:2thumb:


----------



## CaptainGodzilla

just ordered an axolotl from you, first order

will let you know when arrives!


----------



## StevetheSnake

Do you ship to n.ireland?


----------



## Rum_Kitty

You could prob make the site a little easier to navigate! Also have to say the costs of some of your stock is a little on the high side. I know shops do charge more than private breeders, but its taking the P to charge over a hundred quid for a baby royal python IMO. I could get one from much better reputed places than that for cheaper. I have never ordered from you so cannot comment on any of that.


----------



## philbaker76

CaptainGodzilla said:


> just ordered an axolotl from you, first order
> will let you know when arrives!


Nice one. I keep Axolotls (and some Alpine Newts) - Axies are great pets 



StevetheSnake said:


> Do you ship to n.ireland?


Yes. I think we do.



Rum_Kitty said:


> You could prob make the site a little easier to navigate! Also have to say the costs of some of your stock is a little on the high side. I know shops do charge more than private breeders, but its taking the P to charge over a hundred quid for a baby royal python IMO. I could get one from much better reputed places than that for cheaper. I have never ordered from you so cannot comment on any of that.


Hi there, not sure about prices.
Royal Python or Ball Python - Python regius

Looks like it's off site - which means it's from a supplier list.

So I assume the trade price is high for this snake. Yeah, with all the overheads and tax - shops/businesses tend to have to charge a little more. 

Cheers Phil


----------



## Graz

Awesome people, Nice stock, Deal regularly, reccomend buying from these guys


----------



## philbaker76

Graz said:


> Awesome people, Nice stock, Deal regularly, reccomend buying from these guys


Thanks Graz :notworthy:


----------



## encorewrc

never had an issue and i buy live food twice a month like clockwork, good comunication before xmas when something hadn't arrived at there end.. can't fault them... :2thumb::2thumb: 

dee x


----------



## liam.b

always liked the look of the site and the idea, i think ive only ordered livefood before though.....get some more monitors on there! =]


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just to let you know I've only skim read the thread.

I'll bullet point but I'm sure this has been brought up.

A lot of things out of stock and usually a lot WC are the only concern I have. I do like regularly looking at the site however, best thing would be to keep those pics and care sheets updated.

Navigation is fine.


----------



## mattsdragons

sparkle said:


> many of us have waited 2 to 3 months for our money back..
> 
> nice little earner for interest in the bank for whoever has the cash for that amount of time...
> 
> I agree with the other poster... advertise what IS available and stop letting people buy whats not then have shocking aftersales..
> 
> How would you feel if you ordered a holiday got to the airport and were told there were no seats.. but they would be some soon.. and there had been some in the past
> 
> its a dreadful way to conduct business...
> 
> 
> If i were to give you advice..
> 
> id have a meeting with karen explain the way she does business regarding sales etc is awful and after sales even worse..
> 
> Change the website to reflect genuine availability .. make sure the animal care is paramount..
> 
> be 100% that everything were feeding back is discussed at a meeeting..
> 
> we are potential customers...
> 
> we know what we need and respect in a reptile sales site..
> 
> and at the moment exotic pets is not it unfortunately


i feel you could do more cb stuff as you do alot ot wc


----------



## Bearnandos

*Cannot seem to contact Exotic-pets*

Hi,
I am having problems contacting exotic-pets to cancel my recent order #29987
Received a email on Monday after I emailed asking them the status of their stocks and was informed that most of what I ordered was no longer available as website had not been updated when I had paid for my lizards.
Did not mind as that is understandable during this period - but when I tried to email back to cancel my order - was informed that all emails were stored and replied via their database....huh???
So been trying to phone ... told to phone again after 4pm....then after 4pm told that due to weather - no calls would be taken??
As my order is for over £300 would like to know that I will be getting a refund soon as I have ordered from another website.
Thanks for any help 
Legs


----------



## joeyboy

Morgan Freeman said:


> A lot of things out of stock and usually a lot WC are the only concern I have. I do like regularly looking at the site however, best thing would be to keep those pics and care sheets updated.
> 
> Navigation is fine.



I think the idea is the site has everything they've ever had in, so you can contact them to ask if they can find it. I guess it makes it easier then deleting a page and then having to create it again when you get them in a few months later.

Also yeah WC is an issue, though to be fair their not different from any other petshop in that regard, bar the CB beardies, leos etc, most small geckos are going to be WC and then the rest WC or CF, at least you can make an informed choice.


----------



## adamntitch

Bearnandos said:


> Hi,
> I am having problems contacting exotic-pets to cancel my recent order #29987
> Received a email on Monday after I emailed asking them the status of their stocks and was informed that most of what I ordered was no longer available as website had not been updated when I had paid for my lizards.
> Did not mind as that is understandable during this period - but when I tried to email back to cancel my order - was informed that all emails were stored and replied via their database....huh???
> So been trying to phone ... told to phone again after 4pm....then after 4pm told that due to weather - no calls would be taken??
> As my order is for over £300 would like to know that I will be getting a refund soon as I have ordered from another website.
> Thanks for any help
> Legs


i know you cant email back to there sent emails you need to go in to your account on site and then my messages to reply also go into contact then go to order question or what it is and select your order number and then write your message am surprised you are having trouble getting a reply as i get a reply same day or sometimes next day evening always in the evening due to them being busy surprised at most of what you ordered is out of stock altho 2 lizards i ordered where out of stock but that was due to them not updating the site during the xmas season and i got an email to inform me they where out of stock and would i like it put to pet points or refunded 

am also surprised with how many people dont get a reply as i always do as said with in 2 days but usaly quicker


----------



## adamntitch

Morgan Freeman said:


> I do like regularly looking at the site however, best thing would be to keep those pics and care sheets updated.
> 
> Navigation is fine.


if you no about any of the animals with out care sheets write a few and send them to exotic-pets there is a bit on site for you to do so and you will gain pet points to use as part payment on things bought


----------



## leejclark

theres nothing ever in stock :lol2:


----------



## adamntitch

leejclark said:


> theres nothing ever in stock :lol2:


depends on time of year and also ad say they have more instock than most shops do most of the time


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

personally I don't like how much WC they have... Seems like most of the stock is WC

Do approve of the newer layout though, better than last time I was on there.


----------



## joeyboy

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> personally I don't like how much WC they have... Seems like most of the stock is WC


just like another other petshop though.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

true enough, and at least their honest about it.


----------



## joeyboy

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> true enough, and at least their honest about it.


yeah that's my point I do agree. Some species are so common their basically pests in their home countries.

If I want a certain reptile or phib but it's WC I generally google it and make sure it's Least Concern, if I can find out it is a pest that makes me feel much better.

So say a cane toad, their often WC but I know they are a very invasive species and I'm sure the Aussies and Americans are glad to be rid of em!:lol2:

but yeah if your against WC at least you can see which are WC and which are CF or CB.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Personally I wont buy WC no matter it's status. And tbh if a animal is even slightly endangered, WC should be a big no. Ever. No reason, your just going to do more harm than possible good. 

I wont buy WC simply because wild means wild, they were born and live in the wild, and to me, catching them and locking them in a box just isn't fair. Whereas CB, born and raised around us, in captivity, so it's how it was and will be for them. If I find I really want animal x, but it's only available WC, to me, that makes it off limits. 

That's getting wayyy off topic though! 

in regard to exotic pets, it just seems that they have a LOT of animals that are WC (I trawl the inverts a lot, so hence my examples) african giant milli's, chocolate milli's, pink & red leg milli's, GAL's, apple snails and anoles I know are all pretty easy to breed in captivity (I'm still trying to get shot of my last lot of GAL eggs! apple snail's are common as dirt tbh, look on ebay, Giant black's aren't too hard to find... ) yet their all listed as WC. 

Is it just me or are there a lot of things on there listed as unavailable? is that just down to the time of year? 

they have a few things which I'd love, rainbow crab's, scorps, other things too probably) but I can't justify because their WC. I've occasionally seen em on here CB, so I know it's not impossible to get em too.


----------



## joeyboy

no offence but how on earth do you think a strong CB presence starts? Hundreds of WC specimens need breeding, some species are basically impossible to breed, either because for breeding they need some unusual conditions or like H.arizonensis the young don't seem to mature very well.

Those millipedes you list might be easy to breed in captivity but inverts are very very rarely bred on a scale to sell, especially ones like millipedes which take along time to mature. All petshops will have WC apart from slings which are obviously CB though they can be CH.

I mean take The Spider Shop, it's T's are almost all WC, in fact many of it's slings are too, since we know Lee had egg sacs with him when we got got held up at Brazil.

a lot of things are unavailable because they leave up everything they've ever had in:

1) So you can contact them about getting more.

2) So it makes it easier when they get them back in stock eventually.


----------



## joeyboy

their site does have this statement, this page covers their views on it..

About the origins of your exotic pet


----------



## tom c

*hi*

hi my girlfriend bought 2 chameleons from you and they was both in bad health and died within a short time of having them. karen was told about it and said we could have a refund of £70 but we never recieved it which was dissapointing.

we kept trying to contact karen but she never replied to the emails or phone calls.
i think its really dissapointing and needs to be sorted out.
we are still wanting our money back.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

tom c said:


> hi my girlfriend bought 2 chameleons from you and they was both in bad health and died within a short time of having them. karen was told about it and said we could have a refund of £70 but we never recieved it which was dissapointing.
> 
> we kept trying to contact karen but she never replied to the emails or phone calls.
> i think its really dissapointing and needs to be sorted out.
> we are still wanting our money back.


he'll ask you for your order code dude : victory:


----------



## philbaker76

Happy New Year - hope you all had a good Christmas. Wow - this thread has been busy! Thanks Adamntich and Joeyboy for your replies; much appreciated. :notworthy:



Bearnandos said:


> Hi,
> I am having problems contacting exotic-pets to cancel my recent order #29987
> Received a email on Monday after I emailed asking them the status of their stocks and was informed that most of what I ordered was no longer available as website had not been updated when I had paid for my lizards.
> Did not mind as that is understandable during this period - but when I tried to email back to cancel my order - was informed that all emails were stored and replied via their database....huh???
> So been trying to phone ... told to phone again after 4pm....then after 4pm told that due to weather - no calls would be taken??
> As my order is for over £300 would like to know that I will be getting a refund soon as I have ordered from another website.
> Thanks for any help
> Legs


Sorry Legs, we have been busy with Xmas and the weather - PM me your number and I ask Karen to give you a call to sort out your refund (if it's still not sorted).



mattsdragons said:


> i feel you could do more cb stuff as you do alot ot wc


Agreed, we support captive breeding projects ...and supply CB stock when it's available to us.

About the origins of your exotic pet
About Exotic-Pets.co.uk - how the website works



tom c said:


> hi my girlfriend bought 2 chameleons from you and they was both in bad health and died within a short time of having them. karen was told about it and said we could have a refund of £70 but we never recieved it which was dissapointing.
> 
> we kept trying to contact karen but she never replied to the emails or phone calls.
> i think its really dissapointing and needs to be sorted out.
> we are still wanting our money back.


Hi Tom, just replied to your PM - I need some details as TheMetaphysicalNinja said...



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> he'll ask you for your order code dude : victory:


The weather is causing delays. I'm sure you guys understand that we won't risk sending out any livestock etc. Karen posted new item...

Bad weather will cause major delays - Exotic-Pets.co.uk

Cheers, Phil


----------



## BigWorm

*Order not arrived*

i placed an order for my brothers xmas present 
i orderd a male gecko. i emailed karen she got back to my straight away 
and told me the suppliers had a mix up and they had orderd me a female so i though feck it take the female karen offerd me.. waited days for a answer to why it had not arrived she then told me she had the male so i said give me the male then that was 2 weeks before xmas. karen emailed me shortly after xmas stating weathers was bad and such(understandable) ive been emailing karen all week with not one word of a reply i understand u guys maybe busy and have backlogs but hey u run a buisness theres nothing like good costumer service(seems to be lacking here) here is my order number Order 29545 maybe u could shed some light on whats going on as karen just doesnt seem intrested!! i have been waiting since 11th of dec :bash:


----------



## adamntitch

BigWorm said:


> i placed an order for my brothers xmas present
> i orderd a male gecko. i emailed karen she got back to my straight away
> and told me the suppliers had a mix up and they had orderd me a female so i though feck it take the female karen offerd me.. waited days for a answer to why it had not arrived she then told me she had the male so i said give me the male then that was 2 weeks before xmas. karen emailed me shortly after xmas stating weathers was bad and such(understandable) ive been emailing karen all week with not one word of a reply i understand u guys maybe busy and have backlogs but hey u run a buisness theres nothing like good costumer service(seems to be lacking here) here is my order number Order 29545 maybe u could shed some light on whats going on as karen just doesnt seem intrested!! i have been waiting since 11th of dec :bash:


can i ask what type of gecko


----------



## Mirf

adamntitch said:


> can i ask what type of gecko


Why does that matter??


----------



## BigWorm

*yeah sure*

tokay gecko
shouldnt matter what i orderd really they should no what they have and what they have avalible to them
considering canceling my order anyway as it seem its just been a huge waste of time..


----------



## adamntitch

it matters because i ordered a male tokay about the same time she said she only had females in and would order a male in then she said they had sent a female instead of a male and she would have to order a male again so it matters cause my story is the same as the one above and thats why i wanted to know what species they ordered


----------



## BigWorm

*ok*

i see ok then well we have astablished we both have the same problem 
my bat were the Hell are they.. probly got some little asian dude kickin about the jungle for them just now coz thats what it feels like..
: victory:


----------



## Mirf

adamntitch said:


> it matters because i ordered a male tokay about the same time she said she only had females in and would order a male in then she said they had sent a female instead of a male and she would have to order a male again so it matters cause my story is the same as the one above and thats why i wanted to know what species they ordered


Sowwy :blush:


----------



## kingball

i have nothing but outstanding reptiles from exotic pets can not fault them


----------



## adamntitch

kingball said:


> i have nothing but outstanding reptiles from exotic pets can not fault them


 
i have as well just werd me and the other poster have the same problem and been told the same story


----------



## adamntitch

Mirf said:


> Sowwy :blush:


its ok me sowwy to my post sounds agro lol


----------



## mojorising

I'm 50/50 with exotics-pets. I like it and I don't like it. I dont know why though. It's not the webdesign, think thats fine. think it's more the fact that some creatures don't have photos or caresheets and it says in the process. Surely you can just copy and paste something from google. and if anyone says thats its plagiarism then say its parapharsing!!!


----------



## BigWorm

*what a joke*

still no reply 
:censor::censor::censor:


----------



## adamntitch

BigWorm said:


> still no reply
> :censor::censor::censor:


did your reply look like this



*Hi Adam,*
_*Our supplier has send us a female Tokay Gecko instead of the male as requested.*_
_*We only have females on site, therefore ordered in a male.*_
_*Do you want me to see if we can get another in for next Tuesday?*_
_*Regards, Karen*_

_**that was 14th december*_

_**Hi Adam,*_
_*Thats not a problem.*_
_*You can select the "Arrange Colletion" for delivery so you only pay this once.*_
_*Do you want me to order in another male or do you want me to send the female.*_
_*Regards, Karen*_
_*By Exotic-Pets.co.uk *_

**that was the 16th*

_*thats my messages sent by her the can select arrange collection bit is cause i ordered other repties after that order*_

*am mega pissed off as also got a message last week saying she may send out my order as the weather had lifted then never got back and then did saying they had been busy altho am still waiting on a refund on something i ordered as changed my mind and have a message saying it would be done asap *

*i do like the company and no they must be busy but after the amount av spent with them ad expect at least better service and it woud take to secs to refund the amount into pet points as asked*


----------



## BigWorm

*yip*

pretty much the same here m8 thats what karen said to me 2 then when i emailed karen at the start of the week thats wen i got no reply..
never used them before and if nothing comes this week i wont be usen them again..


----------



## BigWorm

*adamntitch*

adam i got this email today from karen just wondering if u got the same one..Hi Gerry,

Sorry for the delays in this reply.

Had a busy week doing same day hand deliveries as the weather went too cold again last week during the night.
The weather is much better this week, therefore we\'ll look at dispatching tomorrow.

Regards, KAren


----------



## philbaker76

Hi guys, I'm looking into this for you.

I know Karen has been busy hand delivering some of the back-log from the cold weather - but she still should be replying to e-mail! :bash:

Cheers, Phil


----------



## adamntitch

BigWorm said:


> adam i got this email today from karen just wondering if u got the same one..Hi Gerry,
> 
> Sorry for the delays in this reply.
> 
> Had a busy week doing same day hand deliveries as the weather went too cold again last week during the night.
> The weather is much better this week, therefore we\'ll look at dispatching tomorrow.
> 
> Regards, KAren


yeah i did get a message but not the same my pet points have been refund for the animal i did not want and i have ordered what i did also my message said aim to disbatch this week and understand since i did have to add something on to my order am still wondering tho why we would both be told the same story about the tokays


----------



## adamntitch

just had a message to say mine will be dispatched tomoro as well


----------



## philbaker76

Hi guys,

Got this from Karen...

_Basically, they ordered withitn the same week and two males were ordered.

_
_When I received them, they were both females and I re-ordered the following week, by this time, the weather turned really cold. They are here awaiting dispatch, which should be this week. (tomorrow for Bigworm and during the week for Adam as I think he want to add something to his order?)._

Hope that makes sense.
Cheers, Phil


----------



## adamntitch

philbaker76 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got this from Karen...
> 
> _Basically, they ordered withitn the same week and two males were ordered._
> 
> 
> _When I received them, they were both females and I re-ordered the following week, by this time, the weather turned really cold. They are here awaiting dispatch, which should be this week. (tomorrow for Bigworm and during the week for Adam as I think he want to add something to his order?)._
> 
> Hope that makes sense.
> Cheers, Phil


 
thanks phil she has already messaged me expaning about the orders and i will be getting mine sent out tomoro as well


----------



## BigWorm

*adamntitch*

has youre oder been dispatched adamntitch: victory:


----------



## BigWorm

*gecko*

it arrived today and it arrived dead 
dead as a dodo 
something better be done and a mean today !!:censor::censor:


----------



## ....

philbaker76 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My name is Phil, I'm Karen (Exotic-Pets.co.uk) older brother. A friend and I are the web design/developers for the site.
> 
> I've noticed that Exotic-Pets.co.uk doesn't have a very good reputation on the forum. I'd like to hear about some of your *personal experiences*.
> 
> If there has been a problem; I'd like to know exactly what happened and the *order number* so I can look into it. Even if you don't want to post, please PM me.
> 
> If you've had a good experience; I'd like to hear about that too ;-)
> 
> I know everyone on the forum is _passionate about exotics_ - but would like to keep this a civil and frank discussion, with respect to the forum and forum rules.
> 
> Fire away
> 
> Cheers, Phil


Imo the site would be greatly improved if you would list the things you have rather than the stuff you do not have in stock as in alot of cases it is alot of stuff and to trawl through them is a bit of a inconvienience.: victory:


----------



## philbaker76

BigWorm said:


> it arrived today and it arrived dead
> dead as a dodo
> something better be done and a mean today !!:censor::censor:


Sorry to hear that BigWorm.

Could you message Karen via the site - an order enquiry - and take a photo of the animal if you can (I'll also let her know there's been a DOA).

You need to let Karen know if you want a refund or a replacement.

Cheers, Phil



.... said:


> Imo the site would be greatly improved if you would list the things you have rather than the stuff you do not have in stock as in alot of cases it is alot of stuff and to trawl through them is a bit of a inconvienience.: victory:


Something I'm going to look at soon. Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## adamntitch

mine s not turned up yet altho karen has emailed me asking if it has and i have informed her


----------



## philbaker76

adamntitch said:


> mine s not turned up yet altho karen has emailed me asking if it has and i have informed her


Hi Adam, think she's worried about the cold up there - as BigWorm had a DOA. Keep us posted. Cheers, Phil


----------



## adamntitch

philbaker76 said:


> Hi Adam, think she's worried about the cold up there - as BigWorm had a DOA. Keep us posted. Cheers, Phil


karen has called me tnt said they tryed at 10am this morning and never got an answer altho i am in the house they have resent it out so am just waiting on it coming


----------



## adamntitch

BigWorm said:


> it arrived today and it arrived dead
> dead as a dodo
> something better be done and a mean today !!:censor::censor:


are you defo sure it was dead if they arrive cold they can look dead but warm up slowly and come round 

sorry if it is dead


----------



## philbaker76

adamntitch said:


> karen has called me tnt said they tryed at 10am this morning and never got an answer altho i am in the house they have resent it out so am just waiting on it coming


Nice one. Fingers crossed!


----------



## adamntitch

they are here now after tnts balls up all are alive and feisty (tokay)


----------



## philbaker76

adamntitch said:


> they are here now after tnts balls up all are alive and feisty (tokay)


Good to hear adamntich - thanks for the update. :2thumb:


----------



## joeyboy

BigWorm said:


> it arrived today and it arrived dead
> dead as a dodo
> something better be done and a mean today !!:censor::censor:


I know it's an obvious question but your CERTAIN right? Lizards can go totally dormant when it's cold, then revive hours later when it's warmer.

Classic example being Iguana's in America, they go unconscious and fall out of trees, then regain consciousness the next day in the sun.


----------



## adamntitch

joeyboy said:


> I know it's an obvious question but your CERTAIN right? Lizards can go totally dormant when it's cold, then revive hours later when it's warmer.
> 
> Classic example being Iguana's in America, they go unconscious and fall out of trees, then regain consciousness the next day in the sun.


why i asked as well as av had reptiles turn up realy cold (not from exotic pets) and i was sure they where dead left them in a warm viv for a wee while and they come round


----------



## BigWorm

*lol*

iam 100% positive it was dead it 
misted eyes and stiff as a rock its foot 
was stuck to teh side on the container.
we also had the tnt guy with us when it was open 
who could also confirm it was dead 
he told me to put it in the viv for a while and i might awaken but sadly it never..

a no a dead rep wen i see one


----------



## adamntitch

BigWorm said:


> iam 100% positive it was dead it
> misted eyes and stiff as a rock its foot
> was stuck to teh side on the container.
> we also had the tnt guy with us when it was open
> who could also confirm it was dead
> he told me to put it in the viv for a while and i might awaken but sadly it never..
> 
> a no a dead rep wen i see one


ok sorry to hear that hope you get it sorted out


----------



## ozzie10

i ordered myself a bosc on the 5th of jan it arrived today (delayed by weather) stone cold but alive (need better heat packs), however comms with karen have been great aswered all my emails same nigt or next morn, my only dispute is how scrawny it looks (skimping on food costs maybe), but hes alive and hissing so ive got a happy bosc atm


----------



## neerg

I've enquired about frogs twice in the last week or so and still no reply to either!


----------



## philbaker76

ozzie10 said:


> i ordered myself a bosc on the 5th of jan it arrived today (delayed by weather) stone cold but alive (need better heat packs), however comms with karen have been great aswered all my emails same nigt or next morn, my only dispute is how scrawny it looks (skimping on food costs maybe), but hes alive and hissing so ive got a happy bosc atm


Hi there, I'll pass these comment to Karen - thanks for the feedback.



neerg said:


> I've enquired about frogs twice in the last week or so and still no reply to either!


Hi neerg, we get lots of e-mail - we answer Order Enquiries first ~ Sales and then General - so it can take a couple of days to be replied to (when it's busy).

Every genuine e-mail is replied to. : victory:


----------



## BigWorm

*a little angry*

hey guys just to let u all no 
karen emailed me today to say she spoken to tnt 
and he could confirm it was a d.o.a
thanks for looking into this matter swiftly
it was a hard day apologies to the mods for my outburst of :censor::blush:

phill can u speak to karen as my account has been dissabled (donno why )
ive tried to email her back today but cant gain access to the site


----------



## neerg

Hi, just got a reply today, thank you!


----------



## philbaker76

BigWorm said:


> hey guys just to let u all no
> karen emailed me today to say she spoken to tnt
> and he could confirm it was a d.o.a
> thanks for looking into this matter swiftly
> it was a hard day apologies to the mods for my outburst of :censor::blush:
> 
> phill can u speak to karen as my account has been dissabled (donno why )
> ive tried to email her back today but cant gain access to the site


Hi BigWorm,

I'll look into it for you ~ unless you asked for your account to be disabled; only other reason could be aggressive behaviour, threats etc. (or something along those lines).

PM me your name or your recent order number and I'll have a look mate. : victory:

Cheers, Phil



neerg said:


> Hi, just got a reply today, thank you!


Excellent. Thanks for the update. :2thumb:


----------



## BigWorm

Order 29545


----------



## philbaker76

BigWorm said:


> i cant get on to check my order number
> and i think its understandable that iam a little upset
> at the animal being dead. yes i may have ranted at karen but there was no threats made oanything like that i just assured karen that i would be following this matter up.


Of course it's understandable you being upset - when your new pet arrives dead. ...it's upsetting to us too.

I'll look into it for you mate. Maybe your rant upset Karen, don't know?!


----------



## philbaker76

Hi BigWorm, I've tracked down your conversation.

...it is a little "off colour" to be honest; I appreciate that you were upset - but basically Karen was only asking for another photo; just to prove the Gecko was actually dead (I can see this was your *first* order - if you were a regular customer; maybe the original photo and your word would have been enough).

Please understand that Karen could have actually asked for the dead Gecko to be posted back - before issuing your refund.

Anyway, from reading your email - it doesn't sound like you'll be a returning customer?!? ...I did tell Karen to start banning/disabling people she doesn't want to deal with.

It's up to you - I can ask Karen to re-activate your account. ...chalk this one up to an off day?

Let me know. : victory:

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Mirf

I personally think bigworm has every reason to be upset. He ordered this lizard at the beginning of December only to have to wait well over a month for a dead rep to be delivered.

The before and after sales leave a lot to be desired, which makes me extremely wary of using your company.


----------



## philbaker76

Mirf said:


> I personally think bigworm has every reason to be upset. He ordered this lizard at the beginning of December only to have to wait well over a month for a dead rep to be delivered.
> 
> The before and after sales leave a lot to be desired, which makes me extremely wary of using your company.


Has a right to be upset - yes (I agree).
And Karen has the right to question a DOA, and even ask for it back. 

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Mirf

philbaker76 said:


> Hi BigWorm, I've tracked down your conversation.
> 
> ...it is a little "off colour" to be honest; I appreciate that you were upset - but basically Karen was only asking for another photo; just to prove the Gecko was actually dead (I can see this was your *first* order - if you were a regular customer; maybe the original photo and your word would have been enough).
> 
> Please understand that Karen could have actually asked for the dead Gecko to be posted back - before issuing your refund.
> 
> Anyway, from reading your email - it doesn't sound like you'll be a returning customer?!? ...I did tell Karen to start banning/disabling people she doesn't want to deal with.





philbaker76 said:


> Has a right to be upset - yes (I agree).
> And Karen has the right to question a DOA, and even ask for it back.
> 
> Cheers, Phil


Yet you yourself highlighted the fact it was his first order (which you had managed to cock up completely). He has already sent 2 pics and Karen has confirmed with TNT it was dead. Why make things so difficult?

You then state that if it had not been his first order you would probably have been happy with just the one picture.....says a lot about what you think of your customers.

With customer service like this what possible incentive would he have to order from you again?:?


----------



## philbaker76

Mirf said:


> Yet you yourself highlighted the fact it was his first order (which you had managed to cock up completely). He has already sent 2 pics and Karen has confirmed with TNT it was dead. Why make things so difficult?


I wasn't aware we "cocked-up" the order - I know there were some delays due to weather etc.

BigWorm sent one photo ~ in which the Gecko could have been alive - so Karen asked for another one. Yes, the TNT guy confirmed the Gecko was still.

Asking for another photo is hardly being difficult. 



Mirf said:


> You then state that if it had not been his first order you would probably have been happy with just the one picture.....says a lot about what you think of your customers.


I said "maybe" ~ and yes, if we had a good relationship with the customer in question - that's at our discression surely?



Mirf said:


> With customer service like this what possible incentive would he have to order from you again?:?


If he feels he wasn't treated fairly. Then none.


----------



## C.C. Rider

I can't see why any company is couriering animals using TNT when it is likely to drop below zero in the night or day, or why anyone in their right mind would ask a company to courier an animal to them in this weather, heat packs or not.


----------



## philbaker76

C.C. Rider said:


> I can't see why any company is couriering animals using TNT when it is likely to drop below zero in the night or day, or why anyone in their right mind would ask a company to courier an animal to them in this weather, heat packs or not.


We don't. Hense the delays. Karen never risks sending if she feels it's too cold.

Please note: Adam's Gecko arrived OK.


----------



## Mirf

philbaker76 said:


> I wasn't aware we "cocked-up" the order - I know there were some delays due to weather etc.





BigWorm said:


> i placed an order for my brothers xmas present
> i orderd a male gecko. i emailed karen she got back to my straight away
> and told me the suppliers had a mix up and they had orderd me a female so i though feck it take the female karen offerd me.. waited days for a answer to why it had not arrived she then told me she had the male so i said give me the male then *that was 2 weeks before xmas*. karen emailed me shortly after xmas stating weathers was bad and such(understandable) ive been emailing karen all week with not one word of a reply i understand u guys maybe busy and have backlogs but hey u run a buisness theres nothing like good costumer service(seems to be lacking here) here is my order number Order 29545 maybe u could shed some light on whats going on as karen just doesnt seem intrested!! i have been waiting since 11th of dec :bash:


That's a perfect transaction then is it?:gasp: Sorry but that's a cock up in my books. The order was placed way before we had the bad weather....
This thread was started some 18 months ago and from what I've seen nothing has changed. Still no care sheets, nothing available and the web site is still confusing and messy. Still problems with orders etc. etc. and when there is a problem Karen loses the ability to answer the phone or emails.


----------



## BigWorm

*My email*

The emails are all saved on my pc and i cant see anything much in there 
that is out of colour out of anger at this predicament yes.. 
basicly use have proof of the doa wither it was from photo or person the evidence is there.The Gecko was dead not still
as for the photo well iam sorry for not covering all the angles
no i probly wont be a returning customer yes its clear to see from this forum i have been treated badly.
iam not the only person to voice my concerns its clear to see changes need to be made u speak of them but yet there is none
and time will tell if i will get my full refund.


----------



## lee19831

Hi all , i have been waiting for ages to order my first horned frog and was going to use this company but after what i have read no way , can anyone suggest another online store thats sells livestock i could use please


----------



## adamntitch

all i will say is i have used them many times and only had one or 2 problems so does every company also to other people on this forum had animals arrive the same day and where happy heathy and alive 

bigworm i cant see how you can say you have been badly treated any online shop selling animals would ask for prove it was dead in photos or the body back the main proplem i had was when tnt never delived my parcel with royals in and one arrived ill karen payed my vets fees and that was even before i sent them the bill 


i dont have any worrys about ordering from them and will keep on ordering

to who said about people sending animals below zero and the like karen emailed me twice asking what the weather was like up here before my animals where sent and emailed me to ask if they had arrived safe props because big worm had emailed to say his had arrived dead 

she also called me to inform me that tnt had said i was not in when i was so my problem was nothing to do with exotic pets 

i can also see karen point on not just accepting the one picture sent as it could of been a not good picture and also see the point in if it was a regular customer as if they have never had problems before then it would make a diffrentce also no bad thoughts to bigworm but his first order with the company and also he had only a few posts on forum before posting on this topic


----------



## BigWorm

end of the day i spent money on something that was dead 
thats the long and short of it thats what iam anoyed at 
if u have had this problem then u no what it feels like 
never mind my creditbilty being under the spotlight 
if a customer pays for a product and that product is fualty or broken it should be replaced or a refund given.
maybe if people checked there emails more often then the information needed to make this process easyer i.e pictures and body. 
iam not the one who should be answering questions and iam sick of it 
my credibility on this matter speaks for itself we have proof of a doa 
picture wasnt the best but it was spur of the moment (what do i do) 
then we have evidence from the tnt guy who kinddly hanged about.


----------



## kingball

lee19831 said:


> Hi all , i have been waiting for ages to order my first horned frog and was going to use this company but after what i have read no way , can anyone suggest another online store thats sells livestock i could use please


 
i have no problem with exotic pets both my orders arrived safe and sound there is no problem using this company sometimes things go wrong it cant be helped i cant recomend these guys enough


----------



## BigWorm

bigworm i cant see how you can say you have been badly treated any online shop selling animals would ask for prove it was dead in photos or the body back the main proplem i had was when tnt never delived my parcel with royals in and one arrived ill karen payed my vets fees and that was even before i sent them the bill

well i waited a month and a half with little or no comunication between me and karen only to come at the end of it all with a dead reptile.
then to be told i was gettin no refund or replacment 
and to have my creditbility called into question 
when all along the proof of doa was already there 
i think that speaks for its self 
sorry to be upfront but ive been mistreated iam only stating the truth and facts. 
maybe they should make a page for this kind of situation and make things a little clearer about doa,s and stuff.


----------



## kingball

BigWorm said:


> bigworm i cant see how you can say you have been badly treated any online shop selling animals would ask for prove it was dead in photos or the body back the main proplem i had was when tnt never delived my parcel with royals in and one arrived ill karen payed my vets fees and that was even before i sent them the bill
> 
> well i waited a month and a half with little or no comunication between me and karen only to come at the end of it all with a dead reptile.
> then to be told i was gettin no refund or replacment
> and to have my creditbility called into question
> when all along the proof of doa was already there
> i think that speaks for its self
> sorry to be upfront but ive been mistreated iam only stating the truth and facts.
> maybe they should make a page for this kind of situation and make things a little clearer about doa,s and stuff.


 
omg stop moaning its so sad


----------



## adamntitch

BigWorm said:


> end of the day i spent money on something that was dead
> thats the long and short of it thats what iam anoyed at
> if u have had this problem then u no what it feels like
> never mind my creditbilty being under the spotlight
> if a customer pays for a product and that product is fualty or broken it should be replaced or a refund given.
> maybe if people checked there emails more often then the information needed to make this process easyer i.e pictures and body.
> iam not the one who should be answering questions and iam sick of it
> my credibility on this matter speaks for itself we have proof of a doa
> picture wasnt the best but it was spur of the moment (what do i do)
> then we have evidence from the tnt guy who kinddly hanged about.


thats fine but you still must see the point that they need to have a few pictures or the body back as full proff i have a few species here i could turn over on there backs and you would think they where dead 

no ones saying your lieing but they do need good proff am sure karen woul have no problem refunding the amount with good proff


----------



## BigWorm

stay out of it its none of your buisness 
if you have nothing construtive to say then shut it !!
that was to kingball


----------



## kingball

just send the body back whats hard about that mate


----------



## joeyboy

kingball said:


> just send the body back whats hard about that mate


assuming exotic-pets will refund the cost of him doing this (if he sends it back via RMSD, though he could just do 1st class), then I agree it isn't an unreasonable request.

I've had to do similar when selling on ebay, if it's a low cost item (gone for under say £5-6) I won't bother objecting, otherwise I generally ask for it back. Yeah it costs me a couple more £ but it separated the genuine from the liars. Not saying your a liar BigWorm I'm just talking about what I do on ebay.


----------



## BigWorm

adamntitch said:


> thats fine but you still must see the point that they need to have a few pictures or the body back as full proff i have a few species here i could turn over on there backs and you would think they where dead
> 
> no ones saying your lieing but they do need good proff am sure karen woul have no problem refunding the amount with good proff


maybe a qwicker responce from E-P would have been more helpfull to karen and me..


----------



## adamntitch

BigWorm said:


> bigworm i cant see how you can say you have been badly treated any online shop selling animals would ask for prove it was dead in photos or the body back the main proplem i had was when tnt never delived my parcel with royals in and one arrived ill karen payed my vets fees and that was even before i sent them the bill
> 
> well i waited a month and a half with little or no comunication between me and karen only to come at the end of it all with a dead reptile.
> then to be told i was gettin no refund or replacment
> and to have my creditbility called into question
> when all along the proof of doa was already there
> i think that speaks for its self
> sorry to be upfront but ive been mistreated iam only stating the truth and facts.
> maybe they should make a page for this kind of situation and make things a little clearer about doa,s and stuff.


i would question it as well the tnt man said it was still they never said it was stone dead also other people got there orders an animals where alive 

if you had been reading the top of the forum it says when animals would be sent and last orders also did you realy want her to send animals out when it was below freezing 

i cant see why you would get no refund or replacment unless your message to them was very aggressive yes of coarse you would be anoyed but going off on one does not sort anything 

also they do have a bit on site stateing doas to call them or let them no asap and to show pictures of the animal or have it sent back as proff 

so it is clear on site


----------



## BigWorm

kingball said:


> just send the body back whats hard about that mate


EMMMM!! I DONT :censor:ING have it 
the body was diposed of.


----------



## adamntitch

BigWorm said:


> maybe a qwicker responce from E-P would have been more helpfull to karen and me..


yeah everyone wants an answer there and then but remember with lots of animals to feed clean and sort packing deliverys and other such things they would be busy you did get an answer off them did you not same day


----------



## adamntitch

BigWorm said:


> EMMMM!! I DONT :censor:ING have it
> the body was diposed of.


 
why did you dispose of it thats prof it died i still have a 4 foot retic in the freezer from when i ordered from camzoo and it died they then went bust or something and dissapeared of the web av still kept it so if they appear again i can send them it and for legal reasons


----------



## philbaker76

Mirf said:


> That's a perfect transaction then is it?:gasp: Sorry but that's a cock up in my books. The order was placed way before we had the bad weather....
> This thread was started some 18 months ago and from what I've seen nothing has changed. Still no care sheets, nothing available and the web site is still confusing and messy. Still problems with orders etc. etc. and when there is a problem Karen loses the ability to answer the phone or emails.


Not a perfect transaction. Without wanting to sound partonising - allow me to explain the logistics of this order.

Order 29545: Friday 11th December 2009 @ 16:25:16 PM

Off site and ordered from our supplier on Monday 14th.
Arrived with us on the 15th (wrong sex) and contacted BigWorm.

Ordered another on Monday 21st. Arrived on the 22nd - by this time Karen felt it was too cold to risk sending.

Then obviously there was Christmas/New Year bank holidays and the recent cold weather. BTW in the meantime, Karen had been out personally delivering orders around the UK.

This Monday was the first day she'd sent any reptiles out since the cold spell. One order of which was BigWorms.

I don't see what more Karen could have done.

As for the site, we have made changes and continue to do so.



BigWorm said:


> The emails are all saved on my pc and i cant see anything much in there
> that is out of colour out of anger at this predicament yes..
> basicly use have proof of the doa wither it was from photo or person the evidence is there.The Gecko was dead not still
> as for the photo well iam sorry for not covering all the angles
> no i probly wont be a returning customer yes its clear to see from this forum i have been treated badly.
> iam not the only person to voice my concerns its clear to see changes need to be made u speak of them but yet there is none
> and time will tell if i will get my full refund.


Hi BigWorm,

I have the email conversation, and I'm happy to post it with your permission (omitting any personal information).

Karen was only asking for a better photo.

Also, the courier only said the Gecko was still and apprently suggested you place it in a Viv to see if it comes around. Please note: there are no notes on the drivers consignment to suggest the Gecko is/was DOA.
Regardless, the word of a TNT driver isn't proof.

Please understand, there are some "chancers" out there; and we're well within our legal rights to ask for "proof" of damaged goods before issuing a replacement or refund. The photo you sent wasn't appropriate; so Karen asked for another. Nothing more.

She *could* have asked for the Gecko back before issuing your refund. Basically, you shouldn't have "disposed" of the Gecko until *we* instructed you to.

Your refund has been issued, please allow a few days for it to reach your account.

I'm sorry you feel you have been treated unfairly. Personally, I feel Karen has been nothing more than fair, polite and respectful.

Cheers, Phil



lee19831 said:


> Hi all , i have been waiting for ages to order my first horned frog and was going to use this company but after what i have read no way , can anyone suggest another online store thats sells livestock i could use please


If in doubt, please don't order from us.
About Exotic-Pets.co.uk order surveys



adamntitch said:


> all i will say is i have used them many times and only had one or 2 problems so does every company also to other people on this forum had animals arrive the same day and where happy heathy and alive
> 
> bigworm i cant see how you can say you have been badly treated any online shop selling animals would ask for prove it was dead in photos or the body back the main proplem i had was when tnt never delived my parcel with royals in and one arrived ill karen payed my vets fees and that was even before i sent them the bill
> 
> 
> i dont have any worrys about ordering from them and will keep on ordering
> 
> to who said about people sending animals below zero and the like karen emailed me twice asking what the weather was like up here before my animals where sent and emailed me to ask if they had arrived safe props because big worm had emailed to say his had arrived dead
> 
> she also called me to inform me that tnt had said i was not in when i was so my problem was nothing to do with exotic pets
> 
> i can also see karen point on not just accepting the one picture sent as it could of been a not good picture and also see the point in if it was a regular customer as if they have never had problems before then it would make a diffrentce also no bad thoughts to bigworm but his first order with the company and also he had only a few posts on forum before posting on this topic


Thank you adamntitch. Your post is very much appreciated. :notworthy:


----------



## BigWorm

adamntitch said:


> i would question it as well the tnt man said it was still they never said it was stone dead also other people got there orders an animals where alive
> 
> if you had been reading the top of the forum it says when animals would be sent and last orders also did you realy want her to send animals out when it was below freezing
> 
> i cant see why you would get no refund or replacment unless your message to them was very aggressive yes of coarse you would be anoyed but going off on one does not sort anything
> 
> also they do have a bit on site stateing doas to call them or let them no asap and to show pictures of the animal or have it sent back as proff
> 
> so it is clear on site


it should be made a hole lot clearer then.
or when a product is atcually purchesed 
a little inof can go along way its no good on another page.
this page is about feed back iam giving mine 
i had a bad time with my order and thats that for me (LETS PUT DOWN TO A OFF DAY !!)
as i said i have still to be refunded and still i have had no email to tell me when i will be refunded i was told it would be done today.
: victory:


----------



## kingball

BigWorm said:


> stay out of it its none of your buisness
> if you have nothing construtive to say then shut it !!
> that was to kingball


no i dont think i will your the idoit


----------



## kingball

why would u dispose of the body that proof the animal died


----------



## adamntitch

Thank you adamntitch. Your post is very much appreciated. :notworthy:[/QUOTE]

no problems if you read my other posts as well am sure other people that have ordered from the site will agree


----------



## BigWorm

Hi BigWorm,


Also, the courier only said the Gecko was still and apprently suggested you place it in a Viv to see if it comes around. Please note: there are no notes on the drivers consignment to suggest the Gecko is/was DOA.
Regardless, the word of a TNT driver isn't proof.


She *could* have asked for the Gecko back before issuing your refund. Basically, you shouldn't have "disposed" of the Gecko until *we* instructed you to.

Your refund has been issued, please allow a few days for it to reach your account.

I'm sorry you feel you have been treated unfairly. Personally, I feel Karen has been nothing more than fair, polite and respectful.

a few other word the tnt guy said were i feel like the grim reeper
he also asked me if i wanted to put on the form dead and if u think iam lieng call back tnt and ask to get a full statment from the delivery driver himself if not i will be happy to..

this is about feed back iam giving mine ive had no oen from e.p has said sorry about this.

and also me an upset customer shurely you should be able to a little more other than cancle my account


----------



## philbaker76

BigWorm said:


> well i waited a month and a half with little or no comunication between me and karen only to come at the end of it all with a dead reptile.
> then to be told i was gettin no refund or replacment
> and to have my creditbility called into question
> when all along the proof of doa was already there
> i think that speaks for its self
> sorry to be upfront but ive been mistreated iam only stating the truth and facts.
> maybe they should make a page for this kind of situation and make things a little clearer about doa,s and stuff.


I'll look at making the DOA advice clearer. I think it's on the invoice.
Order: I'm not happy with my order, what do I do? - Exotic-Pets.co.uk

We have no problems with you voicing your opinion. At least us gives us chance to air ours and clear the air. : victory:



kingball said:


> i have no problem with exotic pets both my orders arrived safe and sound there is no problem using this company sometimes things go wrong it cant be helped i cant recomend these guys enough


Thank you. Much appreciated.



BigWorm said:


> stay out of it its none of your buisness
> if you have nothing construtive to say then shut it !!
> that was to kingball


This is the sort tone I'd suggest is colourful. A little more courtesy would go a long way mate.



kingball said:


> just send the body back whats hard about that mate


:whistling2:



joeyboy said:


> assuming exotic-pets will refund the cost of him doing this (if he sends it back via RMSD, though he could just do 1st class), then I agree it isn't an unreasonable request.
> 
> I've had to do similar when selling on ebay, if it's a low cost item (gone for under say £5-6) I won't bother objecting, otherwise I generally ask for it back. Yeah it costs me a couple more £ but it separated the genuine from the liars. Not saying your a liar BigWorm I'm just talking about what I do on ebay.


Yes. Postage back to us would have been covered with the refund.



BigWorm said:


> maybe a qwicker responce from E-P would have been more helpfull to karen and me..


I agree. We're only a small team - and all revolve around Karen. And for the lack of communication. I appologise. Please understand, December is a busy time for us, as most retailers. And Karen has been out delivering orders.



adamntitch said:


> i would question it as well the tnt man said it was still they never said it was stone dead also other people got there orders an animals where alive
> 
> if you had been reading the top of the forum it says when animals would be sent and last orders also did you realy want her to send animals out when it was below freezing
> 
> i cant see why you would get no refund or replacment unless your message to them was very aggressive yes of coarse you would be anoyed but going off on one does not sort anything
> 
> also they do have a bit on site stateing doas to call them or let them no asap and to show pictures of the animal or have it sent back as proff
> 
> so it is clear on site


Karen NEVER said no to a refund, just asked for a better photo 



BigWorm said:


> EMMMM!! I DONT :censor:ING have it
> the body was diposed of.


Fair enough. Although in future if you buy anything from anywhere - don't dispose of it until you've spoken to the vendor if you want a refund or replacement. : victory:



BigWorm said:


> it should be made a hole lot clearer then.
> or when a product is atcually purchesed
> a little inof can go along way its no good on another page.
> this page is about feed back iam giving mine
> i had a bad time with my order and thats that for me (LETS PUT DOWN TO A OFF DAY !!)
> as i said i have still to be refunded and still i have had no email to tell me when i will be refunded i was told it would be done today.
> : victory:


Karen emailed you yesterday(?) to let you know the refund has been processed (check your spam box). It takes a few days to show in your account.

We have no problem here - just wanting to get our side across.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## BigWorm

kingball said:


> no i dont think i will your the idoit


idiot get a life m8 
iam giving feed back on my purchase ok so dub it hot rod


----------



## BigWorm

*colourfull*

he said i was moaning iam airing my opinion 
so iam intittled to defend my views.

brownie points some would say king ball


----------



## kingball

chill out mate only having a joke:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## philbaker76

BigWorm said:


> a few other word the tnt guy said were i feel like the grim reeper
> he also asked me if i wanted to put on the form dead and if u think iam lieng call back tnt and ask to get a full statment from the delivery driver himself if not i will be happy to..
> 
> this is about feed back iam giving mine ive had no oen from e.p has said sorry about this.
> 
> and also me an upset customer shurely you should be able to a little more other than cancle my account


This isn't the point mate. We need clear proof, that's all - we shouldn't have to chase TNT for a verbal confirmation. ...for all we know, he's your best mate 

All Karen asked for is another photo before she issued the refund.

You come across a little hostile at times, Karen was only asking for a better photo. I put it don't to you being upset. We don't exactly celebrate a DOA mate 

Lets wipe our mouths and move on (hand extend to shake); and if you want your account reactivated or a private chat. PM me 

Again, I thank you for your feedback.


----------



## BigWorm

hand shake.. 
yes i would like my account re-activated thank q
iam sorry for my colourfull atitude.
lets jus leave it at that and move on 
kingball sorry for the outburst if uve had this happen then 
u would no what its like.: victory:


----------



## philbaker76

BigWorm said:


> hand shake..
> yes i would like my account re-activated thank q
> iam sorry for my colourfull atitude.
> lets jus leave it at that and move on
> kingball sorry for the outburst if uve had this happen then
> u would no what its like.: victory:


Nice one. Leave it with me I'll speak to Karen this weekend.

Sorry you had a bad first first experience - no one likes a DOA.

Have a good weekend guys.
Cheers, Phil


----------



## kingball

no worries bigworm :2thumb:


----------



## adamntitch

:2thumb::notworthy: all sorted then thats brill


----------



## Indicus

philbaker76 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My name is Phil, I'm Karen (Exotic-Pets.co.uk) older brother. A friend and I are the web design/developers for the site.
> 
> I've noticed that Exotic-Pets.co.uk doesn't have a very good reputation on the forum. I'd like to hear about some of your *personal experiences*.
> 
> If there has been a problem; I'd like to know exactly what happened and the *order number* so I can look into it. Even if you don't want to post, please PM me.
> 
> If you've had a good experience; I'd like to hear about that too ;-)
> 
> I know everyone on the forum is _passionate about exotics_ - but would like to keep this a civil and frank discussion, with respect to the forum and forum rules.
> 
> Fire away
> 
> Cheers, Phil


We've made a few orders with you over the last year, various inverts and a frog, and are happy with the service  

Do you still run the pre-orders as we became a uk+ member at the end of last year to have a look at what you have and you haven't had anything on pre order


----------



## joeyboy

☠c.moore☠;5494782 said:


> We've made a few orders with you over the last year, various inverts and a frog, and are happy with the service
> 
> Do you still run the pre-orders as we became a uk+ member at the end of last year to have a look at what you have and you haven't had anything on pre order


they generally have one every few months. I believe Karen has said the next one, which will be the Egyptian region, will be probably in March. 

Nov-March you don't really get them, it's kinda cold haha. I think last year there were about 3 pre-orders? The March pre-order can turn into an April one, as they wait until enough animals have been pre-ordered, then a few months and another one.

funny thing is I paid the £15 for premium even though I didn't want anything...I was wanted to see what was in the pre-order, some interesting things, stuff I don't see often.


----------



## philbaker76

☠c.moore☠;5494782 said:


> We've made a few orders with you over the last year, various inverts and a frog, and are happy with the service
> 
> Do you still run the pre-orders as we became a uk+ member at the end of last year to have a look at what you have and you haven't had anything on pre order





joeyboy said:


> they generally have one every few months. I believe Karen has said the next one, which will be the Egyptian region, will be probably in March.
> 
> Nov-March you don't really get them, it's kinda cold haha. I think last year there were about 3 pre-orders? The March pre-order can turn into an April one, as they wait until enough animals have been pre-ordered, then a few months and another one.
> 
> funny thing is I paid the £15 for premium even though I didn't want anything...I was wanted to see what was in the pre-order, some interesting things, stuff I don't see often.


Hi there, yeah - pre-orders are still on - as Joeyboy said; there isn't any at the moment because of the weather. 

We had a few teething problems with the pre-orders when we first launched them (2007?) - and recession didn't help with cashflow last year - however; I think Karen has plans to up the pre-orders in 2010!

Thanks for the kind comments. Cheers, Phil


----------



## joeyboy

philbaker76 said:


> Hi there, yeah - pre-orders are still on - as Joeyboy said; there isn't any at the moment because of the weather.
> 
> We had a few teething problems with the pre-orders when we first launched them (2007?) - and recession didn't help with cashflow last year - however; I think Karen has plans to up the pre-orders in 2010!
> 
> Thanks for the kind comments. Cheers, Phil


yay! Pre-orders! This time I'm not holding to hold back and decide at the last minute I won't get that spider! Next time it'll be different!

If the next pre-order is North African then if the supplier over there has Camel spiders, damn well make sure Karen has them on the list! If there's one then one species available, GREAT.:2thumb:


----------



## encorewrc

philbaker76 said:


> We don't. Hense the delays. Karen never risks sending if she feels it's too cold.
> .


Karen phoned me during the bad weather to let me know about my delivery and asked me if i'd like to wait for a week and temps to rise a bit before sending it... but if she did it was at my own risk!! very good communication!!


----------



## codyman70

i feel i have to interject here.i got 5 red headed agama's from exotic pets in december,i've had quite a few questions since then and karen has always been very helpfull and prompt in her reply's.i think they are a great place to get your reptiles from.my lizards are all very healthy,eating well and looking great.cheers karen. :no1:


----------



## philbaker76

encorewrc said:


> Karen phoned me during the bad weather to let me know about my delivery and asked me if i'd like to wait for a week and temps to rise a bit before sending it... but if she did it was at my own risk!! very good communication!!


Hi there, this must have been a live food order - or I'm sure Karen wouldn't have sent at your own risk. Thanks for posting : victory:



codyman70 said:


> i feel i have to interject here.i got 5 red headed agama's from exotic pets in december,i've had quite a few questions since then and karen has always been very helpfull and prompt in her reply's.i think they are a great place to get your reptiles from.my lizards are all very healthy,eating well and looking great.cheers karen. :no1:


Good to hear. Thanks for the post - much appreciated. Cheers, Phil : victory:


----------



## Daylight95

Have to say, i ordered a leopard gecko from exotic-pets and it took about 3 months to come and when it arrived it had a very shriveled tail, looked very lethargic and was not willing to eat. it died a week or so later after intense care. and you can't say it's cause I'm a no0b cuz i currently own a bearded dragon, a sav, and a red iggy witch are all happy and healthy. my friend also ordered a checkered garter snake witch there was no word of what was going on with it for about a month. then they told him that it was out of stock and they wouldn't give his money back for another 2 weeks. the order code for the leo was EXP-12365


----------



## philbaker76

Daylight95 said:


> Have to say, i ordered a leopard gecko from exotic-pets and it took about 3 months to come and when it arrived it had a very shriveled tail, looked very lethargic and was not willing to eat. it died a week or so later after intense care. and you can't say it's cause I'm a no0b cuz i currently own a bearded dragon, a sav, and a red iggy witch are all happy and healthy. my friend also ordered a checkered garter snake witch there was no word of what was going on with it for about a month. then they told him that it was out of stock and they wouldn't give his money back for another 2 weeks. the order code for the leo was EXP-12365


Hmmm - checked out your order.

* Normal Leopard Gecko (CB'07) 5cm Baby

*Order Date:* Sunday 30th December 2007
*Order Time:* 20:50:13 PM
*Despatched:* 17.01.08 via TNT Next Working Day

...hardly three months! I'd guess any delays would have been due to weather at that time of year. Also, there are no notes to say you contacted us with these problems.

I can't comment on the Garter Snake without an order number or name to reference it. However, refunds can take a few days to go into your account - FROM when they are issued. 

Usually Karen deals with any (if any) refunds once a week.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## exoticsadmirer

Are you guys in chesterfield? if so do you have a shp or is it just internet shop?


----------



## philbaker76

exoticsadmirer said:


> Are you guys in chesterfield? if so do you have a shp or is it just internet shop?


Hi there, we don't have a shop - but if you contact Karen via the site; you're more than welcome to arrange a suitable time to visit.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## adamntitch

sorry to say but takng the piss now new preorders in wanting 40.00 odd for a wc large water dragon when there paying 9.50 each for them thats a huge mark up and hey i know av seen the import list and its the same as the preorder on exotic pets preorder list huge mark ups god knowsnwhat the prices would be like when there not on preorder i know house geckos on the list are 1.95 but you want 9.00 on preorder and so on just a joke realy when i worked for a reptile shop we doubled what we payed most times and then added a little not 4 or 5 times the amount


----------



## barrymc123

I was/going to order from them but none of my emails have been replyed to regarding shipping to n.Ireland was going ring them when I was ready to place the order but have say I'm 50/50 now


----------



## xxstaggyxx

adamntitch said:


> sorry to say but takng the piss now new preorders in wanting 40.00 odd for a wc large water dragon when there paying 9.50 each for them thats a huge mark up and hey i know av seen the import list and its the same as the preorder on exotic pets preorder list huge mark ups god knowsnwhat the prices would be like when there not on preorder i know house geckos on the list are 1.95 but you want 9.00 on preorder and so on just a joke realy when i worked for a reptile shop we doubled what we payed most times and then added a little not 4 or 5 times the amount


£1.95 for a house gecko on a import list lol when im all set up ill be doing house geckos at £1.29 each and thats with 100% markup


----------



## philbaker76

adamntitch said:


> sorry to say but takng the piss now new preorders in wanting 40.00 odd for a wc large water dragon when there paying 9.50 each for them thats a huge mark up and hey i know av seen the import list and its the same as the preorder on exotic pets preorder list huge mark ups god knowsnwhat the prices would be like when there not on preorder i know house geckos on the list are 1.95 but you want 9.00 on preorder and so on just a joke realy when i worked for a reptile shop we doubled what we payed most times and then added a little not 4 or 5 times the amount


Not sure who's list you've seen - we do have a sister company that sells to wholesale and trade. Whom we purchase from.

*If* it is one of our lists - please remember retailers have to put on VAT and delivery; then profit and VAT again to sell. Retailers also need to factor potenital loses, building/staff overheads and keeping/feeding costs within their profit margins.



barrymc123 said:


> I was/going to order from them but none of my emails have been replyed to regarding shipping to n.Ireland was going ring them when I was ready to place the order but have say I'm 50/50 now


What's your EPM number? I'll chase it - I know we've answered this question a few times. Not sure if it's you though.



xxstaggyxx said:


> £1.95 for a house gecko on a import list lol when im all set up ill be doing house geckos at £1.29 each and thats with 100% markup


When you do, let us know. Cheers, Phil


----------



## Kerriebaby

i really like your site, but I cant get my head around the huge number of wc, even for common pet species, such as Chile Rose. Also, stock seems to be a bit of an issue...would happily give you guys a go, and order a couple of Fat Tailed Geckos, but cant remember when I last saw them in stock


----------



## Berber King

xxstaggyxx said:


> £1.95 for a house gecko on a import list lol when im all set up ill be doing house geckos at £1.29 each and thats with 100% markup


 
Give me a shout too,im sure a lot of wholesalers will buy stock from you in the few weeks you are trading........


----------



## xxstaggyxx

Berber King said:


> Give me a shout too,im sure a lot of wholesalers will buy stock from you in the few weeks you are trading........


No problem ill be contacting as many shops as i can


----------



## titwillow

I ordered two Land Hermit Crabs, & they arrived on time, well packaged, & healthy so I have no complaints.


----------



## philbaker76

titwillow said:


> I ordered two Land Hermit Crabs, & they arrived on time, well packaged, & healthy so I have no complaints.


Thanks for the feedback titwillow! : victory:


----------



## ozzie10

hello made an order back in the start of the year was delayed due to weater but had great comms but arrived by end o jan, i had said in my previous feedback he was a little skinny so just to let you know my bosc is all fit and hhealthy finished his first shed and gaining weight nicely, evtremely happy many thanks to karen and the team,


----------



## joeyboy

xxstaggyxx said:


> No problem ill be contacting as many shops as i can


I'm sure you'll have a lot of interest, also good luck with only making around 70p per gecko and still paying all the costs relating to a pet shop.

I'm shocked actually that a 100% mark up is a surprise. Most shops make barely anything from actual equipment, it mostly comes from livefood, sometimes as much as 300-400% of what they get it for, but you have to take into account import costs(ouch), packaging, VAT etc, then when you have them on the property, feeding, electric etc, you might have to pay for its upkeep for months until it's sold.


----------



## codyman70

I want to thank karen for my new black necked tree agama.i recieved her last thursday exactly on the day she told me.she was very lively and alert as soon as i recieved her.she's eating and settling in well with the rest of my agamas.she's a great little lizard,although little is the correct word as she is very young,but i was told this by karen before delivery,so i'm not complaining,i think she's great.cheers karen.i'm very happy with her.oh her names dusty.


----------



## philbaker76

codyman70 said:


> I want to thank karen for my new black necked tree agama.i recieved her last thursday exactly on the day she told me.she was very lively and alert as soon as i recieved her.she's eating and settling in well with the rest of my agamas.she's a great little lizard,although little is the correct word as she is very young,but i was told this by karen before delivery,so i'm not complaining,i think she's great.cheers karen.i'm very happy with her.oh her names dusty.image


Nice one. Thanks for posting some feedback codyman70 - I'll make sure Karen see's it. : victory:


----------



## Colosseum

I find Exotic Pets a pleasure to deal with tbh, Karen has a lovely telephone manner and will help anyone, I have had stock from them in the past and has been very healthy especially the Rainbow Crabs. :no1:


----------



## 53bird

hi, my brother ordered two razorback musks from you saturday, and we have left phone calls about what is going on (at the time you state you answer) , so he can be in to collect them, please can you let us know. 
thanks


----------



## philbaker76

Pied Piper said:


> I find Exotic Pets a pleasure to deal with tbh, Karen has a lovely telephone manner and will help anyone, I have had stock from them in the past and has been very healthy especially the Rainbow Crabs. :no1:


Thanks for the kind words Pied Piper :2thumb:



53bird said:


> hi, my brother ordered two razorback musks from you saturday, and we have left phone calls about what is going on (at the time you state you answer) , so he can be in to collect them, please can you let us know.
> thanks


Hi there, I found your order - your brother left notes; I'll highlight it to Karen. 

She should be answering phone if she's around - she could be out or feeding; I'll make sure she gets the message 

Cheers, Phil


----------



## adamntitch

53bird you get an email when they are sent so you no they will arrive the next day after the email


----------



## 53bird

philbaker76 said:


> Thanks for the kind words Pied Piper :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I found your order - your brother left notes; I'll highlight it to Karen.
> 
> She should be answering phone if she's around - she could be out or feeding; I'll make sure she gets the message
> 
> Cheers, Phil


thank you for your quick response i will let him know :2thumb:


----------



## simooshy

Hi, I ordered 2 lygodactylus williamsi from you on Sunday, I was wondering when they are likely to arrive? I have ordered dry goods from you before, but they still said awaiting dispatch after they had arrived. Thanks.
*Sorry, scratch request, just got through on the phone. Thanks Very Much!!!*


----------



## _jake_

All I know is I will be ordering in the future!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

how long do you w8 for off site reps


----------



## adamntitch

Ninjaaa23 said:


> how long do you w8 for off site reps


about 7 to 10 days if you click on the animal like to buy it it will give you an estimated date that it will be sent out for at the bottom of the order form


----------



## Ninjaaa23

cheers adamntitch

u know when ur likely to get agam agamas in as its nearing their season


----------



## adamntitch

Ninjaaa23 said:


> cheers adamntitch
> 
> u know when ur likely to get agam agamas in as its nearing their season


 
sorry i dont work for them but it was later in the year last time they where on site


----------



## My plague

I saw you had 1cm B.smithi spiderling for sale at £58 something.
They go for about £4-£6
Was it an error?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> I saw you had 1cm B.smithi spiderling for sale at £58 something.
> They go for about £4-£6
> Was it an error?


yeah lol i remember that thread 
its like selling a mars bar for £20 surely it was a mistake


----------



## joeyboy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yeah lol i remember that thread
> its like selling a mars bar for £20 surely it was a mistake


ah yes I was puzzled by that, maybe it was actually a sub adult-adult?


----------



## My plague

at a cm? :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> at a cm? :lol2:


even then adults cost bout £30
mybe it was encased in gold


----------



## SteveCourty

Sent in a caresheet a long time ago no response s of yet. Your customer service is quite frankly shocking its no good having the stock when your alienating your customer base by ignoring them


----------



## philbaker76

Hi Steve, thanks for the care sheet and sorry for the lack of contact - assuming you sent it via the site; it's probably in a que to be looked at.

We are aware of the delays - esp with general enquiries (as order enquiries take priority). I'll highlight your feedback to Karen.

Regards, Phil


----------



## joeyboy

Hey Phil, can you ask Karen if the next pre-order is next month or not?

cheers.


----------



## joeyboy

WOAH when I tried the site today I got an AVG warning about it being an attack site or something...didn't want to me to go on it for my own protection, doubled checked the address and it's correct.....WTF?


----------



## philbaker76

Thanks for letting me know - I'm on to the server people now. Cheers, Phil


----------



## joeyboy

philbaker76 said:


> Thanks for letting me know - I'm on to the server people now. Cheers, Phil


Seems fine now, the scary red ! warning didn't appear.: victory:


----------



## ham89

Sent an e-mail on the 20/07 (EPM-8042) and have had no reply as of yet so have sent another this evening (EPM-8431).

After reading this forum through i honestly believed you guys were trying to improve and was very much considdering ordering from yourself but now i feel it may be too much of a risk.

Please reply soon,

Graham


----------



## philbaker76

Hi there, sorry for the delay - there is a massive build up of mail.

I've asked Karen to clear all outstanding mail by the end of the month ~ but I'll highlight your EPM numbers to her - ask her to get back to you straight away.

Again, sorry for the delay.
Cheers, Phil


----------



## joeyboy

philbaker76 said:


> Hi there, sorry for the delay - there is a massive build up of mail.
> 
> I've asked Karen to clear all outstanding mail by the end of the month ~ but I'll highlight your EPM numbers to her - ask her to get back to you straight away.
> 
> Again, sorry for the delay.
> Cheers, Phil


....I have a suspicion you're subscribed to this here thread, and so get an email with each reply..which may well pop up in the bottom right of your screen..you're watching, like a hawk..:lol2:


----------



## ham89

:2thumb: quick reply, thanks very much


.... maybe you guys do care lol : victory:


----------



## blood and guts

Intresting links,

Exotic Tropicals Herpetoculture - Refusal to Pay

Exotic Pets.co.uk - Page 4 - CaptiveBred Reptile Forums, Reptile Classified, Forum


----------



## philbaker76

joeyboy said:


> ....I have a suspicion you're subscribed to this here thread, and so get an email with each reply..which may well pop up in the bottom right of your screen..you're watching, like a hawk..:lol2:


True ~ Columbo! :2thumb:



ham89 said:


> :2thumb: quick reply, thanks very much
> .... maybe you guys do care lol : victory:


Let me know if you don't get a reply from her within the next few days. : victory:



blood and guts said:


> Intresting links,
> 
> Exotic Tropicals Herpetoculture - Refusal to Pay
> 
> Exotic Pets.co.uk - Page 4 - CaptiveBred Reptile Forums, Reptile Classified, Forum


Interesting?!!? I didn't know there was a problem. I'll drop him an e-mail. Thanks for the post. Cheers, Phil


----------



## joeyboy

blood and guts said:


> Intresting links,
> 
> Exotic Tropicals Herpetoculture - Refusal to Pay
> 
> Exotic Pets.co.uk - Page 4 - CaptiveBred Reptile Forums, Reptile Classified, Forum


hmm not good....really hope it's not as clear cut as that..


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

blood and guts said:


> Intresting links,
> 
> Exotic Tropicals Herpetoculture - Refusal to Pay
> 
> Exotic Pets.co.uk - Page 4 - CaptiveBred Reptile Forums, Reptile Classified, Forum


:hmm:

I'll be frank, I'd be hesitant to use a site that has this record without some explanation first...


----------



## philbaker76

I don't know the ins-and-outs of all the imports. Damon obviously isn't happy, and if he's been waiting eight weeks for a payment on a 48hrs terms - I don't blame him.

I'll try and speak with Karen tomorrow - see what's what.


----------



## joeyboy

philbaker76 said:


> I don't know the ins-and-outs of all the imports. Damon obviously isn't happy, and if he's been waiting eight weeks for a payment on a 48hrs terms - I don't blame him.
> 
> I'll try and speak with Karen tomorrow - see what's what.


aye sounds like a good idea, hope for your own stress levels it's some sort of simple to work out misunderstanding.


----------



## blood and guts

philbaker76 said:


> Interesting?!!? I didn't know there was a problem. I'll drop him an e-mail. Thanks for the post. Cheers, Phil


I would suggest you do that and ask karen whats up, i have spoke with this exporter in the past and hes very honest and to trusting of people.


----------



## blood and guts

joeyboy said:


> aye sounds like a good idea, hope for your own stress levels it's some sort of simple to work out misunderstanding.


48 hour payment terms and nothing in 8 weeks is not a simple misunderstanding, its at best very very poor business practice.


----------



## joeyboy

blood and guts said:


> 48 hour payment terms and nothing in 8 weeks is not a simple misunderstanding, its at best very very poor business practice.


I was being a tad tactful. I mean I hope there's a little more too it then this exporter just being 100% scammed here and there's some sort of genuine problem/reason the rest of the import hasn't yet been paid for, though I'd have thought more communication between them would occur if this had been the case.

I'll wait until more facts are available from both sides.


----------



## philbaker76

joeyboy said:


> I was being a tad tactful. I mean I hope there's a little more too it then this exporter just being 100% scammed here and there's some sort of genuine problem/reason the rest of the import hasn't yet been paid for, though I'd have thought more communication between them would occur if this had been the case.
> 
> I'll wait until more facts are available from both sides.


I think there has been some mis-communication/understanding on our part (we all know how hard it is to catch Karen on the phone). I'm told that the 48hrs was extended for us, but we are still late with the payment.

Karen is in contact with Damon ~ and it is being sorted : victory:

Put away your pitchforks guys - no one is being scammed.


----------



## kellogg

I have bought 2 FBT, but i didnt find out they were out of stock until i had paid for them and emailed to ask why it was taking so long for delivery, i was told they would be back in stock in couple of weeks so i waited i got them eventually and they were happy and healthy but it was about 6 weeks later not 2.


----------



## joeyboy

philbaker76 said:


> I think there has been some mis-communication/understanding on our part (we all know how hard it is to catch Karen on the phone). I'm told that the 48hrs was extended for us, but we are still late with the payment.
> 
> Karen is in contact with Damon ~ and it is being sorted : victory:
> 
> Put away your pitchforks guys - no one is being scammed.


sorry if I phrased it a bit aggressively, I was being more neutral on the evidence provided so far. Maybe if it is cleared up and a positive solution comes soon it could be posted here to reassure people the exporter has been paid?

Anyway as long as it's all sorted tell Karen to search for stenos! No one has had a group for sale near me this year! I'm pulling my hair out here! Might try the Doncaster show late September.


----------



## Spikebrit

joeyboy said:


> sorry if I phrased it a bit aggressively, I was being more neutral on the evidence provided so far. Maybe if it is cleared up and a positive solution comes soon it could be posted here to reassure people the exporter has been paid?
> 
> Anyway as long as it's all sorted tell Karen to search for stenos! No one has had a group for sale near me this year! I'm pulling my hair out here! Might try the Doncaster show late September.



I might have some soon, whats species are you after?

Jay


----------



## joeyboy

Spikebrit said:


> I might have some soon, whats species are you after?
> 
> Jay


aye I think I talked with you a while back actually, did you ever have a problem with a batch of eggs earlier this year?

To be honest I don't really mind, some around seem to be S.stheno or S.petrii, probably S.stheno if I had to make a preference, I prefer the slightly more pointed snout.

when would you have any for sale?


----------



## Spikebrit

joeyboy said:


> aye I think I talked with you a while back actually, did you ever have a problem with a batch of eggs earlier this year?
> 
> To be honest I don't really mind, some around seem to be S.stheno or S.petrii, probably S.stheno if I had to make a preference, I prefer the slightly more pointed snout.
> 
> when would you have any for sale?


Yer I had incubator issue arlier this year. 

I may be getting a few spare (CF and WC) ones in later this year with any luck, as I want to expand my breeding group. 

Jay


----------



## joeyboy

Spikebrit said:


> Yer I had incubator issue arlier this year.
> 
> I may be getting a few spare (CF and WC) ones in later this year with any luck, as I want to expand my breeding group.
> 
> Jay


Well give me a heads up if you do, If I haven't found any by then(haven't for the last six months or so...) I'd be very interested.

I wonder if anyone would have any at Donny...


----------



## philbaker76

kellogg said:


> I have bought 2 FBT, but i didnt find out they were out of stock until i had paid for them and emailed to ask why it was taking so long for delivery, i was told they would be back in stock in couple of weeks so i waited i got them eventually and they were happy and healthy but it was about 6 weeks later not 2.


Hi Kellogg,

This has been/is a bit of an issue - Karen updates stock availability each week - however, (with Off Site animals) sometimes our suppliers sell out before we can order it in.

If this happens - Karen will try and find the pet in question from another supplier - but "should" have contacted you, to let you know there may be a delay. So appologies for that.

I'll highlight this _again_ to her. Thanks for your feedback. :2thumb:

Cheers, Phil


----------



## ham89

Phil,

got 2 replies today from karen, thanks for your help. If i decide to put an order in i can only hope it doesnt take this long again lol!

-Graham


----------



## philbaker76

ham89 said:


> Phil,
> 
> got 2 replies today from karen, thanks for your help. If i decide to put an order in i can only hope it doesnt take this long again lol!
> 
> -Graham


Thanks for the update Graham. Hopefully, the back log of mail will be sorted by the end of the month. Again, thanks for the feedback mate. :2thumb:

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Stephen Nelson

I just wanted to aknowledge the fact that after you spoke to Karen on my behalf regarding some newts I ordered from her the matter was dealt with reasonably quickly. I was almost immediately informed there was an issue and offered a refund which arrived within the week. I do however feel that if exotic pets is going to improve its reputation better communication is an absolute must! I waited over a month thinking the time for their arrival was approaching and prior to my contacting you recieved no replies to emails I sent to Karen. I am sure she works very hard looking after the animals and obviously their welbeing should come before all else however I do find it ridiculous that anyone can expect to have a good reputation when they seem unable to communicate with their customers. I'm sure you'll agree that ultimately there is no excuse for an email going unanswered for more than a week. If Karen can't do it herself maybe she needs to think about sacrificing some of her profits (which a better reputation would surely serve to increase) employing someone to come in one or two mornings a week to do it for her. If she cannot afford to do this and does not have the time to do both this and look after the animals then maybe its time she questioned whether she has too many animals to look after. I really don't mean to gang up on Karen I just think she needs to take responsibilty for her business on every level. If she were a hobbiest breeder I think alot of the problems would be excuseable but Exoticpets is not that. 

As I had never ordered online before I didn't fully realise how poor the service was at exotic pets untill I purchased the same newts from someone else. I ordered from pollywog and they arrived within two days, Andy was very helpful, made every effort to sex them for me even though he could not guarantee it turned out to be correct on all counts. 

He maintained good communication with me the whole time and even told me immediately after he had dispatched them and when to expect them. I have recently made other orders with him as well and even though his site was down he took the time to chase me up on here instead. I honestly cannot fault him and think Karen could learn alot about customer service from people like him. People expect to be kept informed where their money is concerned and have a right to be. Anyone running a business needs to respect that. 

I simply find it hard to believe Karen can expect to maintain a good reputation when her service is currently substandard in comparison to others like pollywog. As I say athough I survived my experience with Exotic pets personally pretty much unscathed thanks to yourself for Karens sake she needs to get something sorted as its just painfull reading how much she gets slated on here all the time. I hate to think what people have to do when they aren't members of a forum like this and they can't just chase you up instead.

I'm sorry if I sound harsh but Karen is the one who chose to do this with her life and if she can't handle the heat maybe she needs to step out of the kitchen or at least hire someone else to join her in it.

Just my personal opinion and obviously you are free to ignore it as is Karen.


----------



## philbaker76

Stephen Nelson said:


> I just wanted to aknowledge the fact that after you spoke to Karen on my behalf regarding some newts I ordered from her the matter was dealt with reasonably quickly...


Thanks Stephen, I agree with virtually everything you've said. And, echoes everything I've told Karen in the past. 

All mail via the site is stored in a database - so missing mail is a thing of the past. Registered members can review messages in My Account. Only problem now is -there is a LOT of it  ...and we do our best to filter the more urgent/important ones.

Ideally, she does need to employ some people - and will, as soon as it becomes a realistic option (finacially). 

Thanks for you post mate - hopefully, this will spur Karen on to sort the communication issues out.

Have a good Bank Holiday Weekend! Cheers, Phil


----------



## kellogg

philbaker76 said:


> Hi Kellogg,
> 
> This has been/is a bit of an issue - Karen updates stock availability each week - however, (with Off Site animals) sometimes our suppliers sell out before we can order it in.
> 
> If this happens - Karen will try and find the pet in question from another supplier - but "should" have contacted you, to let you know there may be a delay. So appologies for that.
> 
> I'll highlight this _again_ to her. Thanks for your feedback. :2thumb:
> 
> Cheers, Phil


I understand that it was an issue but i did have to contact her myself to find out about the supply issues but apart from that everything was fine.


----------



## Komodo king

im going to buy some rankins dragons from exotic-pets? they are instock at the moment ;L should i buy from there? :L


----------



## plaiceandchips

Hi Phil I don't know whether you still respond to posts on here but i've tried ringing and emailing an nothing. I ordered a bosc and two everglades rat snakes on 12th May supposed to be dispatched before 18th May and here I am on the 23rd still waiting for it to be dispatched, exoticpets.co.uk has a bad reputation of selling animals they don't have in stock i hope this hasn't happened to me . What makes things kind of worse is the fact i ordered £60 worth of frozen food on the 14th and that arrived by 17th

oh and btw your website needs changing i've just tried ringing again and the opening hours are now until 17.30 and not 18.00 :censor:


----------



## philbaker76

Hi there mate, yeah - I'm still around  ...send me your order number and I'll chase it up for you.

Karen does local deliveries and sometimes up to her elbows in animals when the phone rings - but I'll ask her to review the times on the site.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## plaiceandchips

philbaker76 said:


> Hi there mate, yeah - I'm still around  ...send me your order number and I'll chase it up for you.
> 
> Karen does local deliveries and sometimes up to her elbows in animals when the phone rings - but I'll ask her to review the times on the site.
> 
> Cheers, Phil


PM Sent :2thumb:


----------



## plaiceandchips

plaiceandchips said:


> PM Sent :2thumb:


Ok i don't know whether it sent Order EXP-41850

Thanks Very Much :2thumb:


----------



## Ferret Guy

I've just had a look around the site, and nearly everything I looked at is overpriced. e.g CB11 Carolina Corn Snake £48.12
I'm no expert, but I'd say that's well overpriced.
Just as a Comparison, Blue lizard Reptiles £29.99.
Another, Albino Burmese Python (CB11) Baby @ £196.97
Blue lizard Reptiles Albino Burmese Python (CB11) @ £159.99
This is just an example of one of your many competitors. I don't know about you but I would go for the cheaper one.

Josh


----------



## philbaker76

Thanks for your post. I'll put it to Karen. :2thumb:

Cheers, Phil


----------



## luke1983

PM'd:2thumb:


----------



## philbaker76

Hi Luke, got your PM mate - I've sent it to Karen, I'll chase her up later today if I don't hear back. Cheers, Phil


----------



## Lil_nightmare

Maybe..just Maybe, if karen is struggling to answer all enquiries that she should think about hiring someone, even if just for a couple hours a day, to reply to the general enquiries/complaints so she can concentrate on the orders.


----------



## philbaker76

Lil_nightmare said:


> Maybe..just Maybe, if karen is struggling to answer all enquiries that she should think about hiring someone, even if just for a couple hours a day, to reply to the general enquiries/complaints so she can concentrate on the orders.


True, this is the plan at some point. However, order enquiries are dealt with first ...it's just general and sales enquiries that build up. : victory:


----------



## oscarsi001

three years down the line and the same issues are still being raised ( and seemingly not yet dealt with ) ???????


----------



## philbaker76

oscarsi001 said:


> three years down the line and the same issues are still being raised ( and seemingly not yet dealt with ) ???????


Yep. Same issues with volumes of enquiries. 

It's a popular site, with people from all over the world contacting Karen. If you read the full thread, you'll see we've made lots of changes to the site based on RFUK feedback :2thumb:


----------



## Newt182

I was considering buying a royal python from you a few weeks ago, but after doing lots of googling I found out that it really wasn't a good idea to buy a captive farmed snake. Your prices are not far off some of your competitors that claim (and I hope the place I bought from was telling the truth) their royals are captive bred. I paid £74 including delivery. Also your vivs are overpriced by a lot.

Just some feedback for you.


----------



## philbaker76

Newt182 said:


> I was considering buying a royal python from you a few weeks ago, but after doing lots of googling I found out that it really wasn't a good idea to buy a captive farmed snake. Your prices are not far off some of your competitors that claim (and I hope the place I bought from was telling the truth) their royals are captive bred. I paid £74 including delivery. Also your vivs are overpriced by a lot.
> 
> Just some feedback for you.


Thanks for the feedback mate. Keep in mind, we get our stock from the same suppliers and most of our competitors. Hopefully, you got what you wanted.

I'll pass this on to Karen. Thanks for taking the time to post. :notworthy:

Cheers, Phil


----------



## hopea1990

pm sent


----------



## philbaker76

Thanks, replied - will have some answers for you soon


----------



## adamntitch

something else thats not good is paying so i can get pre-orders and i think theres only been 1 preorder this year that i have seen with 3 animals on it


----------



## philbaker76

adamntitch said:


> something else thats not good is paying so i can get pre-orders and i think theres only been 1 preorder this year that i have seen with 3 animals on it


Hi guys, it's not been a great 12months for pre-orders; but we've had... 

Uganda - October/November 2010
Chameleons - February/March 2011
Egypt shipment - May/June 2011
South America - September/October 2011

Karen tells me "There has been a lot happening within the export of animals - Tanzania closed its doors due to smuggling early this year, there are more export bans popping up like Emperor Scorpions, Uromastyxs etc."

The UK+ Membership isn't just for the imports 

Cheers, Phil


----------



## FireSnake77

I have PMd you


----------



## philbaker76

Hi FireSnake, I've just replied  ...could you PM me your order number please?

Cheers, Phil


----------



## beardedchameleon

Hi, Phil I would love to order the bearded chameleon starter kit *have done the email when stock updated* but am very unsure as you can probably tell it is a lot of money I don't mind long waiting periods and I just want to know if i order when stock gets updated will it definitely arrive? 

*just a bit unsure as have seen many bad reviews/ forums on this subject and i think what you are doing is very good and every company that allows you to order from the internet should do the same*:2thumb:


----------



## philbaker76

Hi there, shouldn't be any problems; there are more people working with us now, so customer service should improve. If on the off chance you can't get through, drop me a PM on here or catch "Chris" on Exotic-Pets.co.uk | Facebook

Cheers, Phil


----------



## beardedchameleon

thanks a lot mate very quick response 10/10 for that will drop you a pm when I order the items will be worth it


----------



## thebigred

Hello!

Was looking around on here, i'm a first time buyer in terms of buying online mail order and found your site so thought I'd give you some feedback from someone who's nervous about buying via post (as it were)

I'm looking for some beardie pygmy chams - it looks like you are pretty much the only "shop" (well virtual shop!) that has them in stock at the moment.

For me there were a few questions I had, and possibly suggestions:

- I know it's probably a bit more work, but actual photos or videos of the actual litter your selling would be really good and would likely put my mind at rest a bit more!

- I'm probably being stupid but i'm not sure if you have sexed the pygmy chams you have in stock, and I can't really tell if it's possible to pick M/F from the ordering process?

- I really hate to say it, and I know it's one of those things, but previous reviews did make me nervous about stock levels as I work I need to make sure I can be around to sign for them etc.

Apart from that I think the site looks really professional and was impressed with the layout and especially all the information about the animals (mini care sheets etc)

It's also great you have a forum presence - I guess the reptile keeping / buying business is a bit of a small club and almost all of us will usually ask the guys'n'girls on here what they think of a place before we order!

Hoping I can order some chams! just need to check sex and hopefully get a few pics first 

Oli.


----------



## philbaker76

Hi Oli, thanks for the feedback mate. Very much appreciated and noted.

I'll ask Karen and/or Chris the questions - and get back to you 

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Spikebrit

thebigred said:


> Hello!
> 
> Was looking around on here, i'm a first time buyer in terms of buying online mail order and found your site so thought I'd give you some feedback from someone who's nervous about buying via post (as it were)
> 
> I'm looking for some beardie pygmy chams - it looks like you are pretty much the only "shop" (well virtual shop!) that has them in stock at the moment.
> 
> For me there were a few questions I had, and possibly suggestions:
> 
> - I know it's probably a bit more work, but actual photos or videos of the actual litter your selling would be really good and would likely put my mind at rest a bit more!
> 
> - I'm probably being stupid but i'm not sure if you have sexed the pygmy chams you have in stock, and I can't really tell if it's possible to pick M/F from the ordering process?
> 
> - I really hate to say it, and I know it's one of those things, but previous reviews did make me nervous about stock levels as I work I need to make sure I can be around to sign for them etc.
> 
> Apart from that I think the site looks really professional and was impressed with the layout and especially all the information about the animals (mini care sheets etc)
> 
> It's also great you have a forum presence - I guess the reptile keeping / buying business is a bit of a small club and almost all of us will usually ask the guys'n'girls on here what they think of a place before we order!
> 
> Hoping I can order some chams! just need to check sex and hopefully get a few pics first
> 
> Oli.


Neil (cool croc on here) owner of junglebugs.co.uk is the largest Uk breeder of these and has them for sale if you drop him and email.

Jay


----------



## firebelly

thebigred said:


> Hello!
> 
> Was looking around on here, i'm a first time buyer in terms of buying online mail order and found your site so thought I'd give you some feedback from someone who's nervous about buying via post (as it were)
> 
> I'm looking for some beardie pygmy chams - it looks like you are pretty much the only "shop" (well virtual shop!) that has them in stock at the moment.
> 
> For me there were a few questions I had, and possibly suggestions:
> 
> - I know it's probably a bit more work, but actual photos or videos of the actual litter your selling would be really good and would likely put my mind at rest a bit more!
> 
> - I'm probably being stupid but i'm not sure if you have sexed the pygmy chams you have in stock, and I can't really tell if it's possible to pick M/F from the ordering process?
> 
> - I really hate to say it, and I know it's one of those things, but previous reviews did make me nervous about stock levels as I work I need to make sure I can be around to sign for them etc.
> 
> Apart from that I think the site looks really professional and was impressed with the layout and especially all the information about the animals (mini care sheets etc)
> 
> It's also great you have a forum presence - I guess the reptile keeping / buying business is a bit of a small club and almost all of us will usually ask the guys'n'girls on here what they think of a place before we order!
> 
> Hoping I can order some chams! just need to check sex and hopefully get a few pics first
> 
> Oli.


Hi Oli (and the rest of RFUK :2thumb

First of all I'd like to introduce myself, I'm the new sales manager at Exotic-Pets. If you have any questions or queries, feel free to give us a call, drop a email, post on here or simply contact us now through facebook at Exotic-Pets.co.uk | Facebook 

I have posted a few pictures up on the facebook page and will continue to do so of animals hatching (including the cute pygmy chameleons! : victory If you follow us on there you will see new exciting products being added too!

The picture side of the website is being tackled as we speak, I have a new digital camera coming tomorrow and we should be able to (once I've learnt how to use it :lol2 have some real high quality images going onto the site of all our available stock. 

In regards to sexing the chameleons they are simply to young to be accurately sexed at this age. However I can offer 'we will do our best' from our breeding experience with them to pick the sexes out you require. 

Overall thank you for your feedback and hopefully speak to you soon!


----------



## thebigred

firebelly said:


> Hi Oli (and the rest of RFUK :2thumb
> 
> First of all I'd like to introduce myself, I'm the new sales manager at Exotic-Pets. If you have any questions or queries, feel free to give us a call, drop a email, post on here or simply contact us now through facebook at Exotic-Pets.co.uk | Facebook
> 
> I have posted a few pictures up on the facebook page and will continue to do so of animals hatching (including the cute pygmy chameleons! : victory If you follow us on there you will see new exciting products being added too!
> 
> The picture side of the website is being tackled as we speak, I have a new digital camera coming tomorrow and we should be able to (once I've learnt how to use it :lol2 have some real high quality images going onto the site of all our available stock.
> 
> In regards to sexing the chameleons they are simply to young to be accurately sexed at this age. However I can offer 'we will do our best' from our breeding experience with them to pick the sexes out you require.
> 
> Overall thank you for your feedback and hopefully speak to you soon!


I just wanted to follow up with a quick post as I've always felt that it's easier to leave a bad review about good mail order / internet service than a good one!

I did a bit more digging around and chatted to a few people (including Chris) and decided in the end to go with these guys. Spoke to Chris on the phone and I was sold. He seemed like a really decent guy, lots of good advice and turns out he has an intrest in these little guys too so it was good to get a bit of advice and have a quick chat about the buying process. The phone was answered straight away (which I wasnt expecting - presumed they'd be busy etc), they even put my mind at rest about them travelling via TNT (which I was worried about) and actually took the time to talk to a customer properly - something which I find really hard to find these days! (how old do I sound!)

I'll post more updates about how things go from here (delivery and dispatch etc) but I have to say so far so good! If all goes well they should be here on Tuesday :2thumb:

Over and out

Red.


----------



## philbaker76

Nice one. Thank you for your feedback : victory: ...this'll make Chris's day


----------



## Colosseum

I only deal through Karen always have no issues at all in fact very friendly and helpful.


----------



## philbaker76

Thanks for the feedback; there are a few more hands on board now, so hopefully will improve the customer service.


----------



## firebelly

Thanks for all the comments guys. :2thumb:

It is very important to me and Karen that our customers enjoy buying from us. We have lots of ideas to improve things and in the coming months I'm sure a lot of people will see a change. We have been getting many more suppliers on board and will be able to offer more captive bred stock too! 

I have trawled through a lot of the thread and made notes on what people like and dislike so I'm going to start with those pointers first. : victory:


----------



## maxamar

Hi I was just wondring what is your standard dispatch time its just i have seen older posts from months and years ago being pretty bad and since yous have turned a new leaf how long would a normal order take now days its just i made an order last tuesday and its still telling me waiting dispatch and now at the bottom of my order its now telling me it could be another week the 9th.


----------



## firebelly

maxamar said:


> Hi I was just wondring what is your standard dispatch time its just i have seen older posts from months and years ago being pretty bad and since yous have turned a new leaf how long would a normal order take now days its just i made an order last tuesday and its still telling me waiting dispatch and now at the bottom of my order its now telling me it could be another week the 9th.


Hi mate,

What is your order number? I will look straight into it.


----------



## philbaker76

Hi mate, what's your order number? Sure Chris will be able to let you know what's happening with your order. Cheers, Phil


----------



## maxamar

firebelly said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> What is your order number? I will look straight into it.


52218-20120925105748 I am not complaining or anything its just ordering stuff online always gose wrong for me lol


----------



## firebelly

maxamar said:


> 52218-20120925105748 I am not complaining or anything its just ordering stuff online always gose wrong for me lol


Didn't realise it was you Kirstopher sorry.

The dry goods are all packed up ready to go, unfortunately TNT turned up before I managed to pack your animals today :bash:

However this order will be dispatched tomorrow and you will receive it on Wednesday.

You had some 'off site' items on the order such as the cricket keeper and we got them in stock from our supplier last Friday. 

Sorry for the short delay though mate.


----------



## maxamar

thanks very much its been a great service so far and I well def be ordering from yous again I just never have the best of luck with getting things online thats why i don't use ebay anymore lol Thanks again


----------



## firebelly

maxamar said:


> thanks very much its been a great service so far and I well def be ordering from yous again I just never have the best of luck with getting things online thats why i don't use ebay anymore lol Thanks again


Good to here this mate. Give us a call if you have anymore questions we are happy to help.


----------



## thebigred

thebigred said:


> I just wanted to follow up with a quick post as I've always felt that it's easier to leave a bad review about good mail order / internet service than a good one!
> 
> I did a bit more digging around and chatted to a few people (including Chris) and decided in the end to go with these guys. Spoke to Chris on the phone and I was sold. He seemed like a really decent guy, lots of good advice and turns out he has an intrest in these little guys too so it was good to get a bit of advice and have a quick chat about the buying process. The phone was answered straight away (which I wasnt expecting - presumed they'd be busy etc), they even put my mind at rest about them travelling via TNT (which I was worried about) and actually took the time to talk to a customer properly - something which I find really hard to find these days! (how old do I sound!)
> 
> I'll post more updates about how things go from here (delivery and dispatch etc) but I have to say so far so good! If all goes well they should be here on Tuesday :2thumb:
> 
> Over and out
> 
> Red.


 
Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to provide an update about the ordering / delivery experience.

I'll do a quick summary rather than something long winded. 

The ordering process was really easy, dispatch was as agreed - on time etc.

The only problem, and one which I can't really blame Exotic Pets for, was the courier. Now I'm not going to slam into one about *them* for two reasons. 1) They sorted the issue out (couldn't find my house but found someone who could) and 2) Pretty much all couriers are as bad as the next one (sorry if you work for a courier company, it's a tough business, but it's true)

What was great is that Chris was straight onto it as soon as I told him about the problem, and hey presto an hour or so later the little guys arrived!

All packed very well and thoughfully, and even came with a bit of starter live food so they didn't get hungry!

In summary I'm a pretty happy customer, and impressed with the level of service offered - it was pretty personal compared to some internet shopping experiences and that's always good when your dealing with animals.

I would definitely order from these guys again.

:2thumb:


----------



## maxamar

thebigred said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to provide an update about the ordering / delivery experience.
> 
> I'll do a quick summary rather than something long winded.
> 
> The ordering process was really easy, dispatch was as agreed - on time etc.
> 
> The only problem, and one which I can't really blame Exotic Pets for, was the courier. Now I'm not going to slam into one about *them* for two reasons. 1) They sorted the issue out (couldn't find my house but found someone who could) and 2) Pretty much all couriers are as bad as the next one (sorry if you work for a courier company, it's a tough business, but it's true)
> 
> What was great is that Chris was straight onto it as soon as I told him about the problem, and hey presto an hour or so later the little guys arrived!
> 
> All packed very well and thoughfully, and even came with a bit of starter live food so they didn't get hungry!
> 
> In summary I'm a pretty happy customer, and impressed with the level of service offered - it was pretty personal compared to some internet shopping experiences and that's always good when your dealing with animals.
> 
> I would definitely order from these guys again.
> 
> :2thumb:


I just got mine today also I am very please with the service I received and well be ordering from them again and well be recommending them to friends and family.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us :flrt:


----------



## philbaker76

Great stuff. Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## thebigred

A final (and slightly somber) update from me.

Unfortunatley I lost two of the chams. The first one had to be put down and the second I found dead on getting home from work today.

As far as I can tell I've followed all the instructions, I have also spoken to my local reptile vet about both of them (both had visits when I realised they were ill) and she seemed to think the care I was giving was correct. I've confirmed on forums, exotic pets and a reptile store about their care and as far as I can see I've done at the very least what was required for them.

I'm suprised to have lost two in such a short space of time and really disappointed.

I have no idea what the cause of death in both of them has been but *so far* the male I have left seems absolutley fine.

Anyway I've decided not to buy any more or continue with these guys. I will obviously look after my remaining male but I can't justify spending more money on them if they are just going to die. It's a real shame since I'm a massive fan of chameleon's and love reading and learning about them and thought this would be a good way to own a few as I don't have space for a full sized one.

Thanks all

Ol.



thebigred said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to provide an update about the ordering / delivery experience.
> 
> I'll do a quick summary rather than something long winded.
> 
> The ordering process was really easy, dispatch was as agreed - on time etc.
> 
> The only problem, and one which I can't really blame Exotic Pets for, was the courier. Now I'm not going to slam into one about *them* for two reasons. 1) They sorted the issue out (couldn't find my house but found someone who could) and 2) Pretty much all couriers are as bad as the next one (sorry if you work for a courier company, it's a tough business, but it's true)
> 
> What was great is that Chris was straight onto it as soon as I told him about the problem, and hey presto an hour or so later the little guys arrived!
> 
> All packed very well and thoughfully, and even came with a bit of starter live food so they didn't get hungry!
> 
> In summary I'm a pretty happy customer, and impressed with the level of service offered - it was pretty personal compared to some internet shopping experiences and that's always good when your dealing with animals.
> 
> I would definitely order from these guys again.
> 
> :2thumb:


----------



## maxamar

thebigred said:


> A final (and slightly somber) update from me.
> 
> Unfortunatley I lost two of the chams. The first one had to be put down and the second I found dead on getting home from work today.
> 
> As far as I can tell I've followed all the instructions, I have also spoken to my local reptile vet about both of them (both had visits when I realised they were ill) and she seemed to think the care I was giving was correct. I've confirmed on forums, exotic pets and a reptile store about their care and as far as I can see I've done at the very least what was required for them.
> 
> I'm suprised to have lost two in such a short space of time and really disappointed.
> 
> I have no idea what the cause of death in both of them has been but *so far* the male I have left seems absolutley fine.
> 
> Anyway I've decided not to buy any more or continue with these guys. I will obviously look after my remaining male but I can't justify spending more money on them if they are just going to die. It's a real shame since I'm a massive fan of chameleon's and love reading and learning about them and thought this would be a good way to own a few as I don't have space for a full sized one.
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Ol.


Very sorry to hear that mate I got mine the same day you did and mine are fine and healthy. Could you tell me everything you had in your setup plants branch wood bark ect and also how you feed when you feed and how you give them water and how. just so i can narrow it down to what the problem could of been. sorry again mate i am sure you are really disappointed i have grown very attached to mine in the last few weeks.

Kris


----------



## firebelly

thebigred said:


> A final (and slightly somber) update from me.
> 
> Unfortunatley I lost two of the chams. The first one had to be put down and the second I found dead on getting home from work today.
> 
> As far as I can tell I've followed all the instructions, I have also spoken to my local reptile vet about both of them (both had visits when I realised they were ill) and she seemed to think the care I was giving was correct. I've confirmed on forums, exotic pets and a reptile store about their care and as far as I can see I've done at the very least what was required for them.
> 
> I'm suprised to have lost two in such a short space of time and really disappointed.
> 
> I have no idea what the cause of death in both of them has been but *so far* the male I have left seems absolutley fine.
> 
> Anyway I've decided not to buy any more or continue with these guys. I will obviously look after my remaining male but I can't justify spending more money on them if they are just going to die. It's a real shame since I'm a massive fan of chameleon's and love reading and learning about them and thought this would be a good way to own a few as I don't have space for a full sized one.
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Ol.


Sorry to hear of your loss Ol. 

Whilst these chameleons are captive bred they are still not as domesticated and established such as the yemen chameleons. They are wonderful little creatures but appear to have specific requirements for keeping and require preferably some experience with such small tricky creatures. 

I'm sorry your experience has put your off mate but really this is something totally different keeping these, way different to the royal python morph world etc.


----------



## Spikebrit

thebigred said:


> A final (and slightly somber) update from me.
> 
> Unfortunatley I lost two of the chams. The first one had to be put down and the second I found dead on getting home from work today.
> 
> As far as I can tell I've followed all the instructions, I have also spoken to my local reptile vet about both of them (both had visits when I realised they were ill) and she seemed to think the care I was giving was correct. I've confirmed on forums, exotic pets and a reptile store about their care and as far as I can see I've done at the very least what was required for them.
> 
> I'm suprised to have lost two in such a short space of time and really disappointed.
> 
> I have no idea what the cause of death in both of them has been but *so far* the male I have left seems absolutley fine.
> 
> Anyway I've decided not to buy any more or continue with these guys. I will obviously look after my remaining male but I can't justify spending more money on them if they are just going to die. It's a real shame since I'm a massive fan of chameleon's and love reading and learning about them and thought this would be a good way to own a few as I don't have space for a full sized one.
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Ol.


hey feller drop me another PM and i can discuss things with you. 

There are various issues that effect young CB pygmys, so i'm happy to bounce some ideas your way if it helps. 

These are also one of the chams that i would never advocate is deliver via TNT or similar the stress is going to kill them.

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

firebelly said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss Ol.
> 
> Whilst these chameleons are captive bred they are still not as domesticated and established such as the yemen chameleons. They are wonderful little creatures but appear to have specific requirements for keeping and require preferably some experience with such small tricky creatures.
> 
> I'm sorry your experience has put your off mate but really this is something totally different keeping these, way different to the royal python morph world etc.


Not meaning to pick on your hear, but the yemon is far from established and domesticated. Whilst they are indeed widely kept and bred, you only have to look at their lifespan to see that there are still massive faults in our knowledge and care of these guys. In the wild they live 15+ years with some being recorded longer, whilst in captivity the majority make it only to 5 years, i know various breeders, large and small scale and even they havnt recorded a longevity i would be proud off. 

But pygmy's are indeed small and tricky to get right and overheating and stress are a big killer, that i agree with. Even cb seem to stress easily as youngsters and getting pygmys past the first 6 months is extremely challenging as Ca deficiency and and stress are the big kills of young and adults alike. 

Jay


----------



## firebelly

Spikebrit said:


> Not meaning to pick on your hear, but the yemon is far from established and domesticated. Whilst they are indeed widely kept and bred, you only have to look at their lifespan to see that there are still massive faults in our knowledge and care of these guys. In the wild they live 15+ years with some being recorded longer, whilst in captivity the majority make it only to 5 years, i know various breeders, large and small scale and even they havnt recorded a longevity i would be proud off.
> 
> But pygmy's are indeed small and tricky to get right and overheating and stress are a big killer, that i agree with. Even cb seem to stress easily as youngsters and getting pygmys past the first 6 months is extremely challenging as Ca deficiency and and stress are the big kills of young and adults alike.
> 
> Jay


I disagree with the TNT delivery, we've had many people receive these animals and many others from us and they have been perfectly fine.

In regards to the Yemen longevity I have never heard of a chameleon living that long? Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've only ever known animals such as Mellers live any length of time (probably due to their size). Can you tell me your source of information?


----------



## Spikebrit

firebelly said:


> I disagree with the TNT delivery, we've had many people receive these animals and many others from us and they have been perfectly fine.
> 
> In regards to the Yemen longevity I have never heard of a chameleon living that long? Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've only ever known animals such as Mellers live any length of time (probably due to their size). Can you tell me your source of information?


I dont disagree with TNT, but personal preference for me means I would prefer not to use it especially for sensitive animals (i've seen how packages labled livestock are handled). Thats a personal preference though, and i know many people who have used it successfully and wholesalers who use it various times a day. I have used it to to receive shipments too i just prefer not to when i can. 

I have a couple of academic journals on the other PC i can email you them to discuss it if you like, as well as experience with various farms. The latter are my preferred source of info but the large scale breeders i know generally support it. Its one for the reason i prefer the pygmy's over yemons. Mellors seem to handle it better, so it may just be something specific about the yemons, no ones really sure. 

As a whole individuals seem to drastically underestimate the lifespan of reptiles, particularly those that are more unusual. i've found it with leos, 15 years in the wild, i have ones here at 15-18 years), stenos many care sheets say 3-5 years i have Wc adults that i have had for 10+years now, the same goes for various other more unusual reps. This sounds so negative and goes off track but gives the idea. 

Appologies for taking it off topic btw 

Jay


----------



## firebelly

My email is [email protected] if you can send me any of these papers over please.


----------



## firebelly

Hi Spikebrit,

I haven't received this information regarding the Yemen chameleons mate. Would you mind sending it me over please?


----------



## Matty the Amateur

Hi, I just wanted to say that my first experience with exotic-pets was great! I ordered a female Amelanistic Corn but unfortunately it wasn't in stock but they rang me up 30 minutes after I made the order to offer me a male which I accepted. The next day I received my Corn at 7am in great condition and is still doing great a month later  I will be ordering a ball/royal python from them next month if they still have them in-store.


----------



## firebelly

Glad to hear your corn snake is doing well! Thanks for the feedback mate :2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit

firebelly said:


> Hi Spikebrit,
> 
> I haven't received this information regarding the Yemen chameleons mate. Would you mind sending it me over please?


Apologies it's been a busy few weeks. 

Just about to send you a PM with some links as i now no longer have access to the journal with the original information. 

Jay


----------



## firebelly

Spikebrit said:


> Apologies it's been a busy few weeks.
> 
> Just about to send you a PM with some links as i now no longer have access to the journal with the original information.
> 
> Jay


Thanks for sending the articles over, but the only references I see amongst them on any of the Chameleon species on increased longevity is from the 60s. Which I would dismiss personally as I'm sure reptile keeping and study has come a long way in the last 50 years. 

Obviously everyone has their own opinions on the subjects, but I personally will stick with the information I have learnt myself and from fellow keepers/breeders. There are some quality but generally quite expensive books out there that give great information on a large number of the African chameleons. I have found these to be a great source of information also when keeping them in captivity. 

Thanks for taking the time to send them over however.


----------



## adamntitch

see thats what exotic pets does never listens its the same with the add in classifieds dont think anyones posted just you bumping it up 

its still to expensive compared to other places even the latest preorder (there ment to be cheaper) the animals on it were still more than else where 


so i wont be renewing my membership once its up altho i stupidly just renwed it as was after something on it but never bought due to the price


----------



## Spikebrit

firebelly said:


> Thanks for sending the articles over, but the only references I see amongst them on any of the Chameleon species on increased longevity is from the 60s. Which I would dismiss personally as I'm sure reptile keeping and study has come a long way in the last 50 years.
> 
> Obviously everyone has their own opinions on the subjects, but I personally will stick with the information I have learnt myself and from fellow keepers/breeders. There are some quality but generally quite expensive books out there that give great information on a large number of the African chameleons. I have found these to be a great source of information also when keeping them in captivity.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to send them over however.


On the same line, have you got an academic text which say lifespan isn't effected? 

If we are not referring to academic sources i can refer you to many of the exporters i have used the field collectors i use, breeders and various years of experience and i reach the same conclusion. I do have some of the books too but most of these i find offer out of date info as the field is constantly changing. 

Each to their own we can only base these decision on the experiences we have and the knowledge we gain and even then we will still make different conclusions. 

I think we will have to agree to disagree on this one

Jay


----------



## firebelly

adamntitch said:


> see thats what exotic pets does never listens its the same with the add in classifieds dont think anyones posted just you bumping it up
> 
> its still to expensive compared to other places even the latest preorder (there ment to be cheaper) the animals on it were still more than else where
> 
> 
> so i wont be renewing my membership once its up altho i stupidly just renwed it as was after something on it but never bought due to the price


Hi,

I have had several people contact me regarding the stock on my post and we are entitled to bump this within the forum rules.

The preorder prices were very competitive in my opinion, if you can show me examples by PM of other retailers selling animals at better prices then I will be happy to re-look at the price structure and potentially make changes where possible!

In regards to us not listening, I have taken the time to review the sources of information sent to me. I have also consulted a friend who is actually a zoologist on the longevity of yemen chameleons to ensure the information I was questioning was justified. 

I always have and will always will make time to talk to our customers.

If you feel you would like to talk to me further on this matter, by all means give me a call tomorrow from 9:30am and I will happily discuss it with you.


----------



## firebelly

Spikebrit said:


> On the same line, have you got an academic text which say lifespan isn't effected?
> 
> If we are not referring to academic sources i can refer you to many of the exporters i have used the field collectors i use, breeders and various years of experience and i reach the same conclusion. I do have some of the books too but most of these i find offer out of date info as the field is constantly changing.
> 
> Each to their own we can only base these decision on the experiences we have and the knowledge we gain and even then we will still make different conclusions.
> 
> I think we will have to agree to disagree on this one
> 
> Jay



We all have different opinions mate, same as we all have our own techniques in keeping these animals fit and healthy. :2thumb:


----------



## gregmonsta

Got a big problem ... I received notification of you advertising these today - Northern Garter Snake - Thamnophis sirtalis sirtalis

What kind of mythical beasts are these? This is the list of taxa and common names: Taxonomy - Thamnophis Alba - The Scottish Garter Snake 'Northern garter does not appear once'

If you would like help with ID on the species/sub-species you can pm me some pics of the snake in question and I'll happily assist in any way I can.

Don't just go with what the importer put on the box - I have come across several species being referred to as 'Northern garters'.

Thamnophis in British shops - Rant! - Thamnophis Alba - The Scottish Garter Snake


----------



## firebelly

gregmonsta said:


> Got a big problem ... I received notification of you advertising these today - Northern Garter Snake - Thamnophis sirtalis sirtalis
> 
> What kind of mythical beasts are these? This is the list of taxa and common names: Taxonomy - Thamnophis Alba - The Scottish Garter Snake 'Northern garter does not appear once'
> 
> If you would like help with ID on the species/sub-species you can pm me some pics of the snake in question and I'll happily assist in any way I can.
> 
> Don't just go with what the importer put on the box - I have come across several species being referred to as 'Northern garters'.
> 
> Thamnophis in British shops - Rant! - Thamnophis Alba - The Scottish Garter Snake



I have replied to this by exotic-pets email, as I came across it on there first.


----------



## gregmonsta

firebelly said:


> I have replied to this by exotic-pets email, as I came across it on there first.


Just read the reply, deeply disappointed as always. You obviously took my 'general' blog too personally (it is a consesus of general opinion in the garter enthusiast community and the blog is a lot older than my contact with you on this issue). This is the first time I've faced this particular issue with yourselves and you've happily taken correction from me in the past. I find it hard to believe that any 'expert' though would support the use of 'Northern' garter as the appropriate common name.

You say the species is identified as _T.s.sirtalis_ - which is the Eastern garter snake (albeit probably from the northern part of their range) and this is the correct scientific common name used for this species in ALL scientific literature.

At any rate ... I would like you now to stop using my caresheet as I hereby withdraw my permission for it to be used by you on your site.


----------



## cjd12345

In the past when I've seen "Northern Garters" advertised for sale in addition to the incorrect common name they've also been sold by shops that haven't specified the scientific name. 
In this case you're stating that these garters are Thamnophis sirtarlis sirtarlis. If you have the scientific name correct it isn't rocket science to use the correct common name. As Greg has pointed out T. s. sirtarlis is an Eastern Garter snake. 

I'd be curious as to whether the garters you are selling are actually Easterns, as their range doesn't overlap into the area that "Northern Garters" are usually collected in the wild. If you're using a scientific name to identify the snakes you have a responsibility to ensure that they are correctly identified as it is you as the retailer (and not the importer or wholesaler) that would be committing a criminal offence by misdescribing the goods you are selling. If you can't (or can't be bothered to) identity the species and subspecies properly then your safest option is to just describe them as "garter snakes". 

As a point of principle I'd almost be tempted to purchase one of your Northern Garters, identify it properly, and then take the appropriate action through trading standards... Purely to get the message through to traders that garter snakes should be identified as correctly as a £1000 xyz python morph.


----------



## firebelly

gregmonsta said:


> Just read the reply, deeply disappointed as always. You obviously took my 'general' blog too personally (it is a consesus of general opinion in the garter enthusiast community and the blog is a lot older than my contact with you on this issue). This is the first time I've faced this particular issue with yourselves and you've happily taken correction from me in the past. I find it hard to believe that any 'expert' though would support the use of 'Northern' garter as the appropriate common name.
> 
> You say the species is identified as _T.s.sirtalis_ - which is the Eastern garter snake (albeit probably from the northern part of their range) and this is the correct scientific common name used for this species in ALL scientific literature.
> 
> At any rate ... I would like you now to stop using my caresheet as I hereby withdraw my permission for it to be used by you on your site.


Hello,

The British garter hobby .... - Page 8

Take a look at the above link. The first line is the sort of comment that we consider not to be helpful, whatsoever! As you clearly think messing about retailers is a bit of a joke, then I have disabled your account also. I have also removed your caresheet as requested. These sort of comments and actions can be deemed to be slander and legal action can be taken. 

As stated before the species identification is correct. Common names mean nothing in reality, as people use different names for the same species.

Before making fun or trying to damage our reputation you may want to think about your public posting on forums.


----------



## gregmonsta

firebelly said:


> Hello,
> 
> The British garter hobby .... - Page 8
> 
> Take a look at the above link. The first line is the sort of comment that we consider not to be helpful, whatsoever! As you clearly think messing about retailers is a bit of a joke, then I have disabled your account also. I have also removed your caresheet as requested. These sort of comments and actions can be deemed to be slander and legal action can be taken.
> 
> As stated before the species identification is correct. Common names mean nothing in reality, as people use different names for the same species.
> 
> Before making fun or trying to damage our reputation you may want to think about your public posting on forums.


1) I don't think that this is 'fun' in any way. Hence the use of these - '' around the word fun. In fact I'm deeply annoyed by the prevailing attitudes discussed in the entire thread.

2) you could deem it slander if there was untruth in my statements but all are based on fact.

3) I'm not trying to damage your reputation, in fact I have defended and encouraged the use of your services in the past and happily observed progress, this thread being an example. I am concerned about the mis-labeling of thamnophis in UK shops.

4) common names are important, just as important as Latin names. There are plenty of people who will buy a northern garter and expect that when they buy another, from another source that it will be the same. From past experience this could lead to someone ending up with two different species of snake. Someone, just recently, associated the term 'northern' garter with t.s.parietalis.

5) in America, amongst enthusiasts, there is a very quizzical response to the term 'northern garter'. You would think that the country of origin would be more aware of the existence of this common name. This term appears to be a purely 'british' phenomenon.


----------



## cjd12345

firebelly said:


> Hello,
> 
> The British garter hobby .... - Page 8
> 
> Take a look at the above link. The first line is the sort of comment that we consider not to be helpful, whatsoever!


I agree with Greg when it comes to trying to raise awareness that "Northern Garters" are a problem in British reptile retailers. Selling different species under the same common name puts the purity bloodlines at risk. You wouldn't do it with other species would you (what sort of reaction would you get if you were selling a Columbian Rainbow Boa as a Hogg Island Boa)? Why not treat garters as seriously? 



> As you clearly think messing about retailers is a bit of a joke, then I have disabled your account also. I have also removed your caresheet as requested.
> 
> These sort of comments and actions can be deemed to be slander and legal action can be taken.


Rubbish. There's nothing that could be considered libellous (use the correct legal terminology if you're going to threaten legal action - slander is spoken defamation, writing defamatory comments on a forum would be libel). If you're advertising "Northern Garters" then you are quite possibly selling a misdescribed animal - that is a criminal offence under the Trade Descriptions Act. 



> As stated before the species identification is correct. Common names mean nothing in reality, as people use different names for the same species.


The species identification cannot be correct, either the common name or scientific name is wrong. So which is correct? 
I wouldn't trust a common name, but that doesn't mean that they are meaningless. The fact that your importers use an incorrect common name doesn't mean it's right for you to continue to use the name when you have been made aware of the error. What concerns me is that if these are really T. sirtarlis sirtarlis that means that there are at least 4 different species being sold as Northern Garters in the UK - it's a lottery as to whether they are T. sirtarlis, T. sirtarlis parietalis, T. radix, or now T. sirtarlis sirtarlis. Can't you see how this is damaging to the keeping of garters in the UK? 



> Before making fun or trying to damage our reputation you may want to think about your public posting on forums.


Any retailer that sells "Northern Garters" is damaging their own reputation as it shows a lack of knowledge of the species you stock. You can't complain when garter enthusiasts complain when you refuse to acknowledge that there is a problem selling a species of snake using a common name that appears to have been made up by an importer.


----------



## mantella

This retailer has advertised the species as _Thamnophis sirtalis sirtalis_. That is what they are.

The name Northern garter snake is a name that has circulated the trade for a long time and is accepted by some but obviously not by others (you).

They have listed the specific, that is the species name and it is correct.

So give it a rest.


----------



## firebelly

Anyway.... I'm happy with our identification and it is remaining as it is. Thanks for the input.


----------



## adamntitch

firebelly said:


> Anyway.... I'm happy with our identification and it is remaining as it is. Thanks for the input.


with attatude like that no wonder alot of people dont want to buy from exotic-pets and why cant karen come on here and speak for her self dont think i have ever seen her post on here or defend her self


----------



## mantella

adamntitch said:


> with attatude like that no wonder alot of people dont want to buy from exotic-pets and why cant karen come on here and speak for her self dont think i have ever seen her post on here or defend her self


Dude, the species is _Thamnophis sirtalis sirtalis. _They know that so why do they have to change it lol.

They are advertising it as the correct species so stop moaning. 

I'm going to create a thread myself all about different common names and rant like hell. Will you be joining me?


----------



## firebelly

adamntitch said:


> with attatude like that no wonder alot of people dont want to buy from exotic-pets and why cant karen come on here and speak for her self dont think i have ever seen her post on here or defend her self


I don't understand why you would need Karen to come on here, both myself and Phillip are on the forum for people to ask questions or for inquiries etc. 

I haven't got a attitude at all, we won't all agree on every subject in the hobby mate. I have identified something as this animal. I've had someone else who is more than qualified to do the same. Quite happy to answer questions on any exotic-pets related matters where I can.

I know you mentioned our pricing before, if you give me some examples I will look at them with you? That is no problem to do so.


----------



## mantella

At the end of the day, a ' common name' is a trivial epithet and this name (whatever it may be) is not always one that is often used.

A common name can be created on the spot.

Your complaining that they have mis-labled the species. No they haven't. Its _Thamnophis sirtalis sirtalis. _Identified correctly to subspecies level.

Your complaint is ridiculous and creating a blog on a website ranting about it is even more ridiculous.

I once brought an Amazon milk frog, sold to me as a 'mission eyed frog' though his latin name was correct. Does that mean he is a total c**t and don't know what he is talking about? Of course not.

Northern garter is a name that I have always know. It is used in the trade frequent. So if you can't sleep over people using it as a common name, at least accept it as a trade name.


----------



## Berber King

Wow,you Garter Geeks really need to get laid! "Northern Garter" is the common name used by most US exporters,ive even had various forms of radix arrive under this name,but its just a COMMON name.Only the latin actually matters,so wind your necks in!


----------



## gregmonsta

Sorry, but it's impossible to accept a 'common name' that is not standardised to a certain species/subspecies - it is a blanket term at best. The species ID may well be correct but in other cases it wont be and this misnomer will be used as a label in both cases.
I find it unacceptable that anyone is happy with saying that this should be accepted because it has been done so for a long time or is common practice. It is a great way of stagnating the hobby though. :whistling2:


----------



## maxamar

If its not broke dont fix it its that simple now can we end this now? Since its off topic and this thread is for feedback not childish b!tching.


----------



## slizard

I am posting this here as I am concerned I ordered two skinks and one arrived dead, after talking to Chris he said he would sort out a refund which has yet to materialize which after reading previous feedback now has me concerned as hell that I am going to have to go through the bank to get it back.
Sent email after email, tried calling but line always seems busy no replies is this how you treat customers? If so I am sure as hell never buying from you again.


----------



## firebelly

Hi Laura, 

We actually replied to your message this morning. The last message I received from you, you actually changed your mind and asked if we could send a replacement lizard instead of the refund? We would of issued a refund sooner but after receiving this message I told Karen not to refund you. Obviously these last few days have been our busiest of the year, so I'm sorry nobody has resolved this sooner. It was a lack of communication on my part to get a replacement skink sent this week. We have picked up almost every phone call, this last week and if it's engaged we have simply been busy with other customers at that time. So I'm sorry you've been unable to reach us. Please give us a call or email regarding what you would like to do now, refund or replace and we will get this sorted for you.


----------



## adamntitch

stay well clear now i ordered 2 millipedes and a mountian horned agama (well bf did not noing any better) for my xmas all turned up very cold millis looked dead

and agama had a lump on its side contacted karen who said the millis were cold and would be ok once warmed up contacted her again as they where not moving her words were leave them a couple of days to see waited a week just incase to then be told they cant refund after 48 hours no wonder she said to leave them 

agamas lump i toom a pic and sent it to her ok a week later but still never got an answer apart from there wild caught and may have scratchies or scrapes due to fighting etc in the wild

ok thats fine but first message back said she checked it when packing and it was fine with no lump but it turned up here with a lum[p and i have 3 witnesse that seen me un packing them 

her latest thing is ok al give you £5 pet points i ok then £5 pet points for 2 millis at £13 roughly each and a sick agama

have all emails if i need to post them i will she ov dont give a crap

apart from telling me the millis died as i kept them to dry as in the picture of them the soil looks dry yet the rest is damp and temps and humidaty are fine a gigas is a species i have kept for years and all my others are fine

so this was down to there poor packing 

i have had 2 lots of tarantulas delivered the same week and by using royal mail from 2 diffrent sellers (not exotic pets) and all arrived safe and alive includeing one lot with no heat pack and the other lot containing tiny 1cm slings 

not happy at all with her attatude about the whole thing and will never use them again as said all emails are saved and can be shown if needs be


----------



## firebelly

adamntitch said:


> stay well clear now i ordered 2 millipedes and a mountian horned agama (well bf did not noing any better) for my xmas all turned up very cold millis looked dead
> 
> and agama had a lump on its side contacted karen who said the millis were cold and would be ok once warmed up contacted her again as they where not moving her words were leave them a couple of days to see waited a week just incase to then be told they cant refund after 48 hours no wonder she said to leave them
> 
> agamas lump i toom a pic and sent it to her ok a week later but still never got an answer apart from there wild caught and may have scratchies or scrapes due to fighting etc in the wild
> 
> ok thats fine but first message back said she checked it when packing and it was fine with no lump but it turned up here with a lum[p and i have 3 witnesse that seen me un packing them
> 
> her latest thing is ok al give you £5 pet points i ok then £5 pet points for 2 millis at £13 roughly each and a sick agama
> 
> have all emails if i need to post them i will she ov dont give a crap
> 
> apart from telling me the millis died as i kept them to dry as in the picture of them the soil looks dry yet the rest is damp and temps and humidaty are fine a gigas is a species i have kept for years and all my others are fine
> 
> so this was down to there poor packing
> 
> i have had 2 lots of tarantulas delivered the same week and by using royal mail from 2 diffrent sellers (not exotic pets) and all arrived safe and alive includeing one lot with no heat pack and the other lot containing tiny 1cm slings
> 
> not happy at all with her attatude about the whole thing and will never use them again as said all emails are saved and can be shown if needs be


Hello there,

Can you let me know your order number please then I can look into this.


----------



## adamntitch

53994


----------



## gregmonsta

Northern Garter Snake - Thamnophis sirtalis sirtalis

... the snake pictured is a - Red-sided garter snake .... _Thamnophis sirtalis parietalis_


----------



## adamntitch

dont think am going to get a reply on here since karen has already been rude in emails


----------



## firebelly

adamntitch said:


> stay well clear now i ordered 2 millipedes and a mountian horned agama (well bf did not noing any better) for my xmas all turned up very cold millis looked dead
> 
> and agama had a lump on its side contacted karen who said the millis were cold and would be ok once warmed up contacted her again as they where not moving her words were leave them a couple of days to see waited a week just incase to then be told they cant refund after 48 hours no wonder she said to leave them
> 
> agamas lump i toom a pic and sent it to her ok a week later but still never got an answer apart from there wild caught and may have scratchies or scrapes due to fighting etc in the wild
> 
> ok thats fine but first message back said she checked it when packing and it was fine with no lump but it turned up here with a lum[p and i have 3 witnesse that seen me un packing them
> 
> her latest thing is ok al give you £5 pet points i ok then £5 pet points for 2 millis at £13 roughly each and a sick agama
> 
> have all emails if i need to post them i will she ov dont give a crap
> 
> apart from telling me the millis died as i kept them to dry as in the picture of them the soil looks dry yet the rest is damp and temps and humidaty are fine a gigas is a species i have kept for years and all my others are fine
> 
> so this was down to there poor packing
> 
> i have had 2 lots of tarantulas delivered the same week and by using royal mail from 2 diffrent sellers (not exotic pets) and all arrived safe and alive includeing one lot with no heat pack and the other lot containing tiny 1cm slings
> 
> not happy at all with her attatude about the whole thing and will never use them again as said all emails are saved and can be shown if needs be


Hi Adam,

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you mate.

I have spoken to Karen regarding this order and I've also read all the communication between yourself and her. 

There was some distinct gaps in replies from yourself when we've been chasing this order up with you, after you had initially reported them arriving cold on the 5th. However that aside, ourselves as a retailer will always adhere to offer aftercare service.

Your initial email the way it read is regarding the mountain horned dragon and not anything to do with the millipedes. Karen then replied to you within 30 minutes requesting digital photographs (which we didn't receive until the Monday 17th). We ask all customers to report any DOA's or problems within 24 hours and send us a digital photograph. 

Karen then emailed you again on Saturday the 8th of December to check everything was okay as she had not heard from you. The message we then received back from you was unclear and we again messaged you asking a few further questions. 

Then we heard nothing from you until the 17th. 

Unfortunately this was way outside of our time policy as we cannot be held responsible for animals once they've left our care. However we did try to communicate with yourself to get this resolved. 

We decided to send the £5 in petpoints as a goodwill gesture for the small lump that was visible on the photo that you sent of the mountain horned dragon. Even though we were way outside of our own policy. With the millipedes there was no mention of them until the 8th (3 days after arrival, after Karen chased this order with you). 

I'm sorry you were unhappy with this outcome of this particular order and our decision.

I noticed you've had an order for some cockroaches since this one, I hope you received them all okay. 

Thanks for taking time to write on our post mate, the feedback always helps us.


----------



## dannyp

Ive ordered of you years back 2 Giant Millipedes and all was perfect with no complaints.
I would order more of u but i think some prices are way to high and im also not keen on WC animals
Other wise i not had a problem


----------



## adamntitch

yeah i ordered cockroachies as a food souce with my £5 you gave me still not impressed as it was karen that said to leave them a few more days thus bringing them over the time you state for doas 

i have 4 people here that seen them when they arrived and they looked dead and ov where also that still does not solve the problem that the agama arrived with a lump 

even tho karen said she had checked it on packing then said o there wc so may have lumps and bumps from fighting

i have never from anyother company been sent an animal with a lump wc or not as most companys would email to say animal is imperfect or something on there listing for the species to say they may have lumps /kinked tails or what not 


it seams the company must just grab any old animal pack it and not even bother checking over it properly 

i for one will be taken this further as am sure someothers on here are planning 

if it had been up to me i would never of ordered from yourselfs but it was my partner that did as i have had royals from you before that the driver failed to deliver ok maybe not your fault but 

karen only said o there will not be there tomoro so leaving them 48 hours packed in a cold warehouse then they arrived with blisters on there bodys and cost £50 in vets fees ok karen gave me the £50 but thats not the point it seams there just objects and not an animal like any good sellerwould treat them


----------



## adamntitch

dannyp said:


> Ive ordered of you years back 2 Giant Millipedes and all was perfect with no complaints.
> I would order more of u but i think some prices are way to high and im also not keen on WC animals
> Other wise i not had a problem


 
so had i but then had a couple bad orders and if you have a bad order you be treated like crap the customer service has alot to be desired


----------



## firebelly

dannyp said:


> Ive ordered of you years back 2 Giant Millipedes and all was perfect with no complaints.
> I would order more of u but i think some prices are way to high and im also not keen on WC animals
> Other wise i not had a problem


Hi Danny,

Thanks for your reply mate. Is there any particular items that you feel that are to highly priced? We are looking at a lot of pricing at the moment, there will be a bit of a pricing restructure going on throughout 2013.


----------



## firebelly

adamntitch said:


> yeah i ordered cockroachies as a food souce with my £5 you gave me still not impressed as it was karen that said to leave them a few more days thus bringing them over the time you state for doas
> 
> i have 4 people here that seen them when they arrived and they looked dead and ov where also that still does not solve the problem that the agama arrived with a lump
> 
> even tho karen said she had checked it on packing then said o there wc so may have lumps and bumps from fighting
> 
> i have never from anyother company been sent an animal with a lump wc or not as most companys would email to say animal is imperfect or something on there listing for the species to say they may have lumps /kinked tails or what not
> 
> 
> it seams the company must just grab any old animal pack it and not even bother checking over it properly
> 
> i for one will be taken this further as am sure someothers on here are planning
> 
> if it had been up to me i would never of ordered from yourselfs but it was my partner that did as i have had royals from you before that the driver failed to deliver ok maybe not your fault but
> 
> karen only said o there will not be there tomoro so leaving them 48 hours packed in a cold warehouse then they arrived with blisters on there bodys and cost £50 in vets fees ok karen gave me the £50 but thats not the point it seams there just objects and not an animal like any good sellerwould treat them


Hi Adam,

There was no mention of these millipedes until 3 days after you had received them. With respect, this is outside of our terms. As you've received a few orders from ourselves in the past I'm sure you're aware of our arrival policy. 

In regards to the mountain horned dragon it was myself who packed that animal, not Karen. At the time of packing I didn't see anything wrong with the animal i.e. the bump. I always stand there and check animals over thoroughly before I pack them. However in this case I clearly made a mistake and missed the lump! It is not in our interest to intentionally sell animals (with any sort of defect) to our retail customers without prior notification. I did recognise my error and put my hands up in admission when Karen showed me the email, as I knew I'd packed that particular animal. This was simply a mistake!

We gave you the £5.00 in petpoints as a goodwill gesture.

If you wish to return this animal Adam that isn't a problem. I can arrange for a courier to pick it up and we will give you a full refund.


----------



## adamntitch

thanks for the offer but dont think i will put the animal through the stress of being sent back to yourselfs as hes settled now 

i will just leave this as is as it seams to be going no where

altho on 8th i sent this

the agamas ok but millipedes have not moved much so no idea if there ok and just the lump on the agamas back 
By *you* on Saturday 8th December 2012 at 16:09:11

due to the fact that millepedes do not like to be disturbed to much and was told to leave them a few days have noticed a few of my messages has dissapeared as well but as i said will leave it now


----------



## firebelly

adamntitch said:


> thanks for the offer but dont think i will put the animal through the stress of being sent back to yourselfs as hes settled now
> 
> i will just leave this as is as it seams to be going no where
> 
> altho on 8th i sent this
> 
> the agamas ok but millipedes have not moved much so no idea if there ok and just the lump on the agamas back
> By *you* on Saturday 8th December 2012 at 16:09:11
> 
> due to the fact that millepedes do not like to be disturbed to much and was told to leave them a few days have noticed a few of my messages has dissapeared as well but as i said will leave it now


Hi Adam,

No problem at all. As long as you know the offer is there mate. 

In regards to the email messages, they will be stored in the server and you can access them at any time through our system.


----------



## adamntitch

so i take it your now running the site as you state you will sent a couier 

dont know why but am sure firebelly is karen but just does not want to say its her self to be honist would be good if she came out of hiding and delt with her own problems instead of getting others to do it thats if this is not her


----------



## minxy

*pygmy chameleon*

hay firebelly! when are you getting pygmy chameleons back in?? soon i hope!


----------



## adamntitch

minxy said:


> hay firebelly! when are you getting pygmy chameleons back in?? soon i hope!


look up jungle bugs he breeds them and i think hes one of the biggest breeders of them


----------



## minxy

*pygmy chameleon*

allready did!! not got none. I bought some off of u early last year and want some more!! females will u b getting any more in soon?


----------



## firebelly

minxy said:


> hay firebelly! when are you getting pygmy chameleons back in?? soon i hope!


Hey Minxy,

Yes we will be getting some more in February all being well. Hoping to have a few different species in too. :2thumb:


----------



## firebelly

adamntitch said:


> so i take it your now running the site as you state you will sent a couier
> 
> dont know why but am sure firebelly is karen but just does not want to say its her self to be honist would be good if she came out of hiding and delt with her own problems instead of getting others to do it thats if this is not her


Myself and Karen are now business partners. If you want to speak to Karen specifically, that is no problem. Just give her a call mate. I'm sure she'll be happy to discuss anything with you.


----------



## katsumi

*Fantabbytastic!!!*

I've ordered a fair few times from Exotics and every time I've been more than happy, I've spent a long time in the Entomology business and dealt with a lot of businesses and Chris has been an absolute gem! I prefer these over any other business and will always come here first 
Just a class A business in the whole!! A******

P.S whoever is complaining about 'cold millipedes' - millipedes might arrive cold (although there has always been a heat pack included) as the royal mail/ parcel services vans and warehouses are freezing! It's perfectly fine for them to get cold and yes they will slow down completely until you get them warm again! That's the same for every business and every animal sent through the post :/ it's kind of obvious


----------



## adamntitch

katsumi said:


> I've ordered a fair few times from Exotics and every time I've been more than happy, I've spent a long time in the Entomology business and dealt with a lot of businesses and Chris has been an absolute gem! I prefer these over any other business and will always come here first
> Just a class A business in the whole!! A******
> 
> P.S whoever is complaining about 'cold millipedes' - millipedes might arrive cold (although there has always been a heat pack included) as the royal mail/ parcel services vans and warehouses are freezing! It's perfectly fine for them to get cold and yes they will slow down completely until you get them warm again! That's the same for every business and every animal sent through the post :/ it's kind of obvious


well you dont say i have had loads of inverts and reptiles sent and ok in winter they arrive cold and take time to warm up but the agama warmed up easyly and started to move about the millis did not and where most likely already dead altho the heat pack was cold as well so you wonder when and what time they pack animals for it to arrive cold now exotic pets orders arrive in polly boxes then cardboard so the heat pack should be more insulated yet i can get inverts sent with a heat pack in nothing but a cardboard box and the pack still arrives warm 


and to firebelly maybe the company will pick up but it has not yet and am sure theres more people likely to not use the company than use it and not your partners with karen running the company what hope does it have when you admit you never noticed a 2 cm lump on the agama when packing it when it was the first thing i seen when they got unpacked


----------



## firebelly

adamntitch said:


> well you dont say i have had loads of inverts and reptiles sent and ok in winter they arrive cold and take time to warm up but the agama warmed up easyly and started to move about the millis did not and where most likely already dead altho the heat pack was cold as well so you wonder when and what time they pack animals for it to arrive cold now exotic pets orders arrive in polly boxes then cardboard so the heat pack should be more insulated yet i can get inverts sent with a heat pack in nothing but a cardboard box and the pack still arrives warm
> 
> 
> and to firebelly maybe the company will pick up but it has not yet and am sure theres more people likely to not use the company than use it and not your partners with karen running the company what hope does it have when you admit you never noticed a 2 cm lump on the agama when packing it when it was the first thing i seen when they got unpacked


Hi Adam,

I consider our packaging to be very high quality and so do a lot of our customers. 

In regards to the mountain horned dragon, we've apologised (despite you sending photos very late) and offered to have it picked up and give you a full refund. I'm not sure what more we can do?

Again I'm sorry this situation has occured, were professional people and are quite willing to admit when we may have made a mistake. Customer service is very important to us both, we've made huge steps in improving communications with all our customers in many different forms. We've apologised to you and given you options such as returning them! But then you're still throwing personal insults our way. This is really not helping! 

I've been trying to resolve this situation with you!


----------



## minxy

Well i have also orderd off of exotic pets with no problems AT ALL!!! And will be ordering again very very soon!!! Great comunication answers the phone every time!! just brill.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## kato

*Admin Says: Time at the bar.*

:closed:

This thread I feel has run it's course. In the interest of all those involved I feel that it is best Closed and that whatever issues or praise you have you should take it to PM.

Simon


----------

